# Touchpad Cyanogenmod



## DarkRedFlame

*Major Information (You need to know about this!)*

*What is Cyanogenmod for the TouchPad?*
Cyanogenmod is a project that is geared at making your TouchPad compatible with the Android software that is on many smartphones and tablets today. Currently there is a release out for the TouchPad, but the alpha is very buggy, and may not be safe for new users.

*How do I install Cyanogenmod for my TouchPad?*
Click on the installation link below to begin reading on how to install Cyanogenmod.
Cyanogenmod Alpha 2a installation instructions

*Help! I've been getting this screen of death issue I've been hearing about!*
Well, good news that it has already been fixed for the 3rd Alpha Release, so now you have 2 options, you can wait for the 3rd alpha, or apply the patch now.
Working SoD Fix

*Some of my favorite apps like, dolphin browser, or speedtest.net app, or derp aren't in the market for installation!*
This is caused because of how the TouchPad and it's resolution is set up, some apps only have support for large devices and smaller, meanwhile the TouchPad is an extra large device. Do not fear though, because a fix has been made!
Market Enabler for TouchPad

*Minor Information (You can slide by without knowing this stuff)*

*I'm just plain interested on what you guys are doing.*
Most of the internet is, that why a list has been complied in the link below
Build Progress

*Why do the preloaded wallpapers on the android image for the TouchPad have a low resolution?*
Most because the wallpapers are meant for low resolution devices. To apply sharp images, there's a thread for that.
How to apply sharp images for the HP TouchPad resolution

*Is there anyway to change the boot animation for the start up screen?*
Yes, there is a way.
Boot Animations

*What apps are compatible with the HP TouchPad?*
Here is a list of apps that shows compatibility

*Help! Dead Space looks funny with the powervr edition!*
Well, I can help you with this one. You're gonna need to follow the instructions below.
Installing Dead Space on TouchPad with powervr plugins

*Derp, what games work with the TouchPad?*
Games that work on TouchPad

*Got any links you think that should be added? PM me, thanks!*


----------



## DarkRedFlame

*CyanogenMod* - (A Project that goal is to be able to dual-boot android and webOS)

*What currently works:*
*COMPLETE* Wifi (Fixed 10/9)
*COMPLETE* Camera (Fixed 10/7)
*COMPLETE* Touchstone Support (Fixed 10/6)
*COMPLETE* Power Management (Fixed 10/4)
*COMPLETE* Clockwork Recovery (Fixed 9/30)
*COMPLETE* Battery Reporting (Fixed 9/29)
*COMPLETE* Fake SD card Mount (Fixed 9/26)
*COMPLETE* Vibration (Fixed 9/26)
*COMPLETE* Bluetooth (Fixed 9/24)
*COMPLETE* Dual CPU Processor (Fixed 9/23)
*COMPLETE* Fast Switch Boot
*COMPLETE* Booting into Android
*COMPLETE* ADB commands via ADB
*COMPLETE* Power, back/home and volume button layout
*COMPLETE* Touchscreen support (Multi-touch, 10 fingers)
*COMPLETE* GPU Acceleration (50/50 2D Accel support, just like any other gingerbread device out there)
*COMPLETE* Sound
*COMPLETE* Accelerometer
*COMPLETE* Backlight (Confirmed in IRC)
*COMPLETE* LED (Confirmed in IRC)
*COMPLETE* Multiboot (Confirmed in IRC)
*COMPLETE* Light Sensor (Confirmed in IRC)
*COMPLETE* Accessing webOS files from Android and vice versa
*COMPLETE* Softkeys
*PARTIALLY* Compass (Bugs need to be worked out)

*What does not currently work:*
See issues below

*What's currently being worked on:*
Gyroscope
Bugs and Issues, see below.

*What can possibly work:*
HDMI through Micro USB (The System-on-a-Chip has the required hardware, have to find which pin #) (webOS 3.0.4 may have HDMI support, and if so we can reverse engineer the process, stay tuned)
GPS (Does not seem possible to implement because hardware seems to be lacking GPS functionality)

*Issues:*

Open Issues
Fixed Issues


----------



## scifan

did they fix video overlay playback?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

scifan said:


> did they fix video overlay playback?


As of right now, they are still working on it.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Sorry for the lack of updates, updated with information that I collected today.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

I'm terribly sorry for the cumbersome formatting, if anybody have a better way of setting this up It would be helpful, send me a PM.


----------



## scifan

Apparently Jonpry fixed the bluetooth stuff yesterday...


----------



## DarkRedFlame

scifan said:


> Apparently Jonpry fixed the bluetooth stuff yesterday...


Yeah I saw, sorry for the slow update, I wasn't by an internet connection for a while.


----------



## Tomen8r

Thanks for the great communication and keeping us all updated on your status ... And thanks to all those offering worthwhile suggestions.

Why don't u guys take the weekend off! ;-) ..

Sincerely .....
Tomen8r


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Thanks to calris for the suggestion to add what kind of progress has been made next to each device.


----------



## calris

DarkRedFlame said:


> Thanks to calris for the suggestion to add what kind of progress has been made next to each device.


Thats looking great - Thanks for all your effort in summarizing the build progress


----------



## Plancy

So excited, great progress :grin2:


----------



## dbisgod

I was wondering if there were any videos with the dual boot and how that will work. Also will there be any chance of Rom manager working?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

dbisgod said:


> I was wondering if there were any videos with the dual boot and how that will work. Also will there be any chance of Rom manager working?


There are no videos of dual booting at the moment, but it should work through the moboot bootloader. Also a ROM manager should work for this device.


----------



## viper3two

Cyanogenmod team ROCKS!


----------



## ro6666lt

stickied.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

ro6666lt said:


> stickied.


Thanks!


----------



## Plancy

For permissions and other features not involving recovery and ROMs?


----------



## zappcatt

In the development thread:


fattire said:


> tethering works (i can connect to my phone like any other AP)
> touchstone works. Put it on and the battery electricity "charging" icon comes on.


So it looks like they have Touchstone firing off an event showing that it is charging, just not doing the fancy-"each touchstone can make your Touchpad do something different"

I know they are not going to release until they are ready....but it looks like their CM7 Touchpad is working better than a stock Touchpad without multiple Homebrew patches and overclocking ;-)


----------



## scifan

Jonpry had said something about video overlay yesterday... sounds like it's still not happy, and at this point it appears that the camera progress is tied to the video overlay... they're not certain if the camera's working right because the overlay isn't playing the output right.

Also, seems like there's an issue when playing video portrait vs horizontal... sounded like Horizontal worked a bit better than in portrait... meaning it didn't work at all in portrait... (unfortunately, I missed part of this conversation while putzing with a computer...)


----------



## tyleralane

Thank you for compiling this list for us DarkRedFlame...


----------



## ymirushn

> <@dalingrin> the vibrator driver works but we need to adapt it to an interface that Android likes (needs a timed_gpio interface to work with Android)


That's what she said? (I'm SO SO sorry :'-( I can't help myself  )


----------



## mooja

ymirushn said:


> "<@dalingrin> the vibrator driver works but we need to adapt it to an interface that Android likes (needs a timed_gpio interface to work with Android)"
> That's what she said? (I'm SO SO sorry :'-( I can't help myself  )


dal's a dude. with a very manly beard at that(i hear it sparkles in the sunlight as well, but thats just a rumor)

**edit, but keeping my original post anyway**
i'm an idiot. i cant believe i missed a good that what she said 

im so disappointed in myself


----------



## scifan

its marked as complete... Vibration...


----------



## Plancy

They just fixed it...  .........

can't wait.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

NOTE: I have just changed the status of the touchscreen, the touchscreen driver is still completed, but it does have a few minor bugs that need to be fixed later during the project.


----------



## oneboss302

View attachment 3082


----------



## oneboss302

DarkRedFlame said:


> NOTE: I have just changed the status of the touchscreen, the touchscreen driver is still completed, but it does have a few minor bugs that need to be fixed later during the project.



View attachment 3084


----------



## Batnun

This one seems a bit strange in the list of issues:

*No root access*

No root access in CM rom?

Batnun

.


----------



## scifan

Batnun said:


> This one seems a bit strange in the list of issues:
> 
> *No root access*
> 
> No root access in CM rom?
> 
> Batnun
> 
> .


Yeah, found this interesting as well, though I'd be surprised if it took too much to solve.


----------



## Synack

scifan said:


> Yeah, found this interesting as well, though I'd be surprised if it took too much to solve.


Yeah root seems to come extremely easy these days. And companies are reverting away from locked bootloaders so it'll only get easier..


----------



## Pulser

Uhm... Root is easy. There is no point in worrying about it. It's a non event. Pop in su binary, set permissions, and install superuser apk.


----------



## dalingrin

Root problems are only due to the way we've been transfering update.zip -> touchpad. Just a permissions thing, no biggie.


----------



## guruleenyc

This is great news, thank you for the latest update! I cant begin to tell you how anxious I am for the release, even if it's beta----anything is better than WebOS at this point. I cannot stand the immature browser and limited application support.


----------



## Redflea

Great update, thanks...my Touchpad is on the way (buddy had an extra he decided he didn't want) so I'm getting pretty pumped about this work. CM on my D2 now, and in the future on my Touchpad...love it.


----------



## cobjones

"Redflea said:


> Great update, thanks...my Touchpad is on the way (buddy had an extra he decided he didn't want) so I'm getting pretty pumped about this work. CM on my D2 now, and in the future on my Touchpad...love it.


Redflea.. what's up? We need to get Rev one of these bad boys.. haha


----------



## Dave01568

Did you developers see the story about the guy who brought a nexus s from eBay with ice cream sandwich on it. May if you can get your hands on it it may help the cause. Engadget story here http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/ice-cream-sandwich-gets-a-two-minute-tour-courtesy-of-a-lucky-e/


----------



## Redflea

cobjones said:


> Redflea.. what's up? We need to get Rev one of these bad boys.. haha


Yeah, they'd enjoy that...but there are some very sharp CM devs working on this, things are in good hands. 

Just found out a friend w/a 32GB TP and an iPad wants to save some $ by trading with me for my 16GB + $50.  Gonna do the upgrade dance now. Ba-ba-bum-ba-bum-ba-ba!


----------



## cobjones

Redflea said:


> Yeah, they'd enjoy that...but there are some very sharp CM devs working on this, things are in good hands.
> 
> Just found out a friend w/a 32GB TP and an iPad wants to save some $ by trading with me for my 16GB + $50.  Gonna do the upgrade dance now. Ba-ba-bum-ba-bum-ba-ba!


Thats what im talking about...boi


----------



## I Am Marino

Dave01568 said:


> Did you developers see the story about the guy who brought a nexus s from eBay with ice cream sandwich on it. May if you can get your hands on it it may help the cause. Engadget story here http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/ice-cream-sandwich-gets-a-two-minute-tour-courtesy-of-a-lucky-e/


If only CM could get their hands on that.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

Dave01568 said:


> Did you developers see the story about the guy who brought a nexus s from eBay with ice cream sandwich on it. May if you can get your hands on it it may help the cause. Engadget story here http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/ice-cream-sandwich-gets-a-two-minute-tour-courtesy-of-a-lucky-e/





I Am Marino said:


> If only CM could get their hands on that.


Without having source it would be no different than porting Honeycomb. If the hardware is similar enough, it may work, but would require a lot of experimentation with drivers, etc. Probably not worth the effort.

Just hope that ICS source does get released pretty soon.


----------



## scifan

Actually, I'd prefer that they release this before ICS gets released... I'd rather not have the confusion with that... what I would like is if HP or Qualcom would release the source with drivers for our TP's... that would make this ALOT easier...

I know the guys contacted HP about the kernel source... I wonder if there'd be any value with contacting Qualcom?!


----------



## calris

Can we not turn this into another "[Discussion] CyanogenMod team Touchpad port" thread please...

It would great if the mods could lock it so only DarkRedFlame can post


----------



## benny

scifan said:


> Actually, I'd prefer that they release this before ICS gets released... I'd rather not have the confusion with that... what I would like is if HP or Qualcom would release the source with drivers for our TP's... that would make this ALOT easier...
> 
> I know the guys contacted HP about the kernel source... I wonder if there'd be any value with contacting Qualcom?!


I already tried that:

From: QuIC Info [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 15 September 2011 18:04
To: Benny
Subject: Re: QuIC Contact -- Benny

Thank you for your inquiry. Though the QuIC logo, which appears on a public site < www.codeaurora.org>, may show up on a software splash screen for your HP Touchpad devices, this device was not manufactured or distributed by QuIC; it appears the device and the software were distributed by HP and therefore, we suggest that you contact them for more information.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

calris said:


> Can we not turn this into another "[Discussion] CyanogenMod team Touchpad port" thread please...
> 
> It would great if the mods could lock it so only DarkRedFlame can post


While this is a great idea and I thank you for it, I have low hopes of it actually happening.


----------



## I Am Marino

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Without having source it would be no different than porting Honeycomb. If the hardware is similar enough, it may work, but would require a lot of experimentation with drivers, etc. Probably not worth the effort.
> 
> Just hope that ICS source does get released pretty soon.


I've said since the beginning I rather see GB released before anything else, I was just saying that to have that phone would be nice for CM for any future uses.
and I'm definitely against the mindless drone rush trying to put HC on this thing.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Made a quick update for today, hope you don't mind


----------



## Redflea

DarkRedFlame said:


> Made a quick update for today, hope you don't mind


Woot! DarkRedFlame, just curious, are you one of the Devs working on this, or amazingly well informed via Vulcan mind-meld.  Either way, thanks very much for this thread and the frequent updates.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Redflea said:


> Woot! DarkRedFlame, just curious, are you one of the Devs working on this, or amazingly well informed via Vulcan mind-meld.  Either way, thanks very much for this thread and the frequent updates.


Haha, Vulvan mind-meld, I'm not really must of a Dev to be honest, not an official one for CM at least. I just have a really old build that I made from their source code, about a week ago. I do however get a lot of information straight from the Devs, then I do from the google code updates.


----------



## drt054

I am on about 5 different forums so I am sure this has been answered somewhere but Question.. I have a 16gb TP.. will there be a Android Only install method for space storage reasons or will it be necessary to have both to make it work?


----------



## calris

drt054 said:


> I am on about 5 different forums so I am sure this has been answered somewhere but Question.. I have a 16gb TP.. will there be a Android Only install method for space storage reasons or will it be necessary to have both to make it work?


Better asked here but I would assume that even if it was initially Dual-Boot only, it would not be long before community demand caused the creation of an Android Only build


----------



## drt054

oops.. sorry and thanks. Followed a link to here from XDA..


----------



## I Am Marino

I personally want dual boot, but that's just me.


----------



## Redflea

calris said:


> Better asked here but I would assume that even if it was initially Dual-Boot only, it would not be long before community demand caused the creation of an Android Only build


I asked a similar question here, and the answer was that the space required would be relatively trivial:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6532-Will-16GB-or-32GB-matter-for-Dual-Booting-hacking



kilokahn said:


> Honestly not really, because you're only using 1GB of storage for the Android port. Unless you fill your 16GB full of junk you're fine. The nice thing is that Android can mount other drives through the USB port (through a USB OTG plug) so you could still have an external storage source such as a jump drive.


----------



## Aleksey_US

@dalingrin stated in one of his tweets a while back that initially it will be DUAL BOOT due to the fact that they are actually using a couple of webOS files. Eventually (after initial release) they'll break that dependency and you'll be able to (finally) uninstall webOS 

PS: Not sure how much HD space webOS currently takes up, but CM should take up around 1GB as discussed in the main CMTP thread


----------



## Redflea

Fixed root access and started working on Clockwork Recovery today...  The steady pace of progress is pretty impressive.


----------



## setox

what about using a bluetooth gps? i got a holux gps 236 that i was planing to use with the tp


----------



## DarkRedFlame

setox said:


> what about using a bluetooth gps? i got a holux gps 236 that i was planing to use with the tp


In theory it should work fine


----------



## Redflea

DarkRedFlame said:


> In theory it should work fine


Do you mean it could work just for standard mapping activities, or could it work w/Google Nav?

Got a BT GPS unit sitting around that I'm no longer using. Be nice to have some really big maps in the car.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Redflea said:


> Do you mean it could work just for standard mapping activities, or could it work w/Google Nav?
> 
> Got a BT GPS unit sitting around that I'm no longer using. Be nice to have some really big maps in the car.


Doesn't Google Nav require some other sort of connection (3g/wifi) besides bluetooth?


----------



## Redflea

DarkRedFlame said:


> Doesn't Google Nav require some other sort of connection (3g/wifi) besides bluetooth?


I was thinking about the fact that GMaps supports pre-caching now...however, now that I really think about it, that's probably just supported for Maps, not Nav. So yeah, no-go for Nav in the car, but Maps should work if I've pre-cached the necessary tiles...


----------



## sonofskywalker3

Actually I believe Google Maps Navigation only needs a data connection to download the initial route information. As long as you don't stray from the path and make it recalculate it should continue to navigate without any data. I'll test this on my phone on the way home from work today by disabling the mobile network while I'm navigating.


----------



## lonelily

I am new to Android. I just bought an Android phone, and some apps are available for my phone and some aren't depending on what device the app supports.

My question is what will android Market recognise this build as? For example, will I be able to download BBC iPlayer to it?


----------



## ro6666lt

sonofskywalker3 said:


> Actually I believe Google Maps Navigation only needs a data connection to download the initial route information. As long as you don't stray from the path and make it recalculate it should continue to navigate without any data. I'll test this on my phone on the way home from work today by disabling the mobile network while I'm navigating.


yessah... +1


----------



## Redflea

sonofskywalker3 said:


> Actually I believe Google Maps Navigation only needs a data connection to download the initial route information. As long as you don't stray from the path and make it recalculate it should continue to navigate without any data. I'll test this on my phone on the way home from work today by disabling the mobile network while I'm navigating.


Thanks....that will be cool if that works out that way.


----------



## drt054

I have seen "rumors" of true and full offline navigation for Google Maps with Navigation but nothing substantial since July of this year. Would use of the bluetooth GPS require tethering? Or just connecting through bluetooth? Would one be able to use a bluetooth GPS device while tethering the TP to a 3g/4g Android device?


----------



## Redflea

drt054 said:


> I have seen "rumors" of true and full offline navigation for Google Maps with Navigation but nothing substantial since July of this year. Would use of the bluetooth GPS require tethering? Or just connecting through bluetooth? Would one be able to use a bluetooth GPS device while tethering the TP to a 3g/4g Android device?


This is pretty funny, if you take a step back...Android phone, Touchpad dual booting CM7/WebOS, tether, and external blue-tooth GPS module. A true geek achievement - we've taken a five-year step backwards and created a complex multi-device/multi-protocol navigation system. ;-) Naturally, I love the idea.


----------



## apu95

sonofskywalker3 said:


> Actually I believe Google Maps Navigation only needs a data connection to download the initial route information. As long as you don't stray from the path and make it recalculate it should continue to navigate without any data. I'll test this on my phone on the way home from work today by disabling the mobile network while I'm navigating.


This is correct. I did it a few weeks ago while in Israel, with my data connection always off. I would go into my Maps app on my iPhone and zoom in to the area I would be navigating. I would follow the roads I would take from start to finish, such that the map images would download. After that was done I turned off wifi and went driving. The GPS would work because it was using both GPS and A-GPS, and the dot would correctly show on the cached images in the Maps app


----------



## trry

Will the HP keyboard work? please say yes I just got one!


----------



## Rakeesh

GPS on the touchpad would be pretty straightforward if you have an android phone:

Run sharegps on your phone:

http://sharedroid.jillybunch.com/faq.html

Then run bluegps4droid on the touchpad:

http://sourceforge.net/p/bluegps4droid/home/Home/

People already do this for other android tablets.


----------



## vistazifta

@darkredflame they keep the bugs here and allot of stuff keep changing on that page so its a ggod place to update this list from


----------



## mooja

vistazifta said:


> @darkredflame they keep the bugs here and allot of stuff keep changing on that page so its a ggod place to update this list from


its not like he links there a lot on the op


----------



## DarkRedFlame

mooja said:


> its not like he links there a lot on the op


Thanks


----------



## mooja

dont forget to update the OP with those helpful and informative new bugs about ios, touchwiz and the tegra 3

seriously. people need to not post there if you're not part of team CM. i enjoy being able to check the progress there, and would hate to have it taken down because of some idiots who think they're being funny


----------



## I Am Marino

The idiots posting stuff in the issues area is really annoying.


----------



## mputtr

sign up this email with all the spam you can get: 
[email protected]

they seems to be trollin the issues site.


----------



## Gnubug

I have been a patient one since Aug, but I have finally cracked and must say that I am so hoping for some movement forwards and a release soon. The progress over last 2 weeks are great and issues being worked must be the long haul type, as they are moving in tiny steps. Hope this means its getting to the end of a cycle or a completion point of some extent. Would be good to get a mindset or feelings from devs on progress and issues, just for public to get a personal feeling on things and developments though.


----------



## spacemanps

Some sort of potential release date or some idea of it would be nice... :grin3: Great work tho, have been watching things for a while now and its soooo close!!


----------



## aeronauticsrock

This quote from the second post has become my glimmer of hope-

"<@dalingrin> fwiw, i don't plan to wait until everything is perfrect before we release"


----------



## lmbebo

sounds like they will release an alpha release with what they consider basic functionality.

i look forward to it


----------



## badfrog

spacemanps said:


> Some sort of potential release date or some idea of it would be nice... :grin3: Great work tho, have been watching things for a while now and its soooo close!!


Sounds like your asking for an ETA so I thought I would perform Android Voodoo magic for you. I have to sacrifice an r2d2 toy for this so I can read its innards.

On Dec 24th darlingrin will be peering up the chimney in hopes that Santa will bring him the final piece of info for a Christmas day release. All of a sudden old St Nick comes barrelling down the chimney and slams into darlingrins head knocking him unconscience. Through the visions of sugar plums dacing in his head he will see the final answer plus the secret of time travel so he can release an Android port for the Touchpad before the actual touchpad is released. So if you don't have Android on your Touchpad now then you are in the wrong time stream and will never get the port


----------



## vistazifta

DarkRedFlame said:


> Haha, Vulvan mind-meld, I'm not really must of a Dev to be honest, not an official one for CM at least. I just have a really old build that I made from their source code, about a week ago. I do however get a lot of information straight from the Devs, then I do from the google code updates.


can u link me to this source so that i can roll myself a build too?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

vistazifta said:


> can u link me to this source so that i can roll myself a build too?


Nope.


----------



## willtan

spacemanps said:


> Some sort of potential release date or some idea of it would be nice... :grin3: Great work tho, have been watching things for a while now and its soooo close!!


I know that people can't wait but those are the same people that most likely read the 'No ETAs' part of the OP but for some reason they just keep asking. I know it's hard but whenever you feel like asking some questions even remotely related to a release date.. Don't! Just hold it in. I too can't wait but I respect the OP when it says no ETAs. PERIOD. It's kinda rhetorical anyways. I'm definite you won't get an answer.


----------



## willtan

I Am Marino said:


> The idiots posting stuff in the issues area is really annoying.


 Personally I thought CMs move for opening the issues site to public might have been a mistake. People are already posting stupid stuffs on the forums. If that continued in the issues, it might actually slow progress down.


----------



## Rakeesh

mputtr said:


> sign up this email with all the spam you can get:
> [email protected]
> &
> [email protected]
> 
> they seems to be trollin the issues site.


I think cesar.dsv is just a retard, john.hamelton is definitely trolling though, deserves a good spam raping


----------



## scifan

willtan said:


> I know that people can't wait but those are the same people that most likely read the 'No ETAs' part of the OP but for some reason they just keep asking. I know it's hard but whenever you feel like asking some questions even remotely related to a release date.. Don't! Just hold it in. I too can't wait but I respect the OP when it says no ETAs. PERIOD. It's kinda rhetorical anyways. I'm definite you won't get an answer.


I can't believe someone would have the audacity to to create tickets on their site... I've wanted to comment, but I've also respected their wishes and just remained a silent observer... (if I want to comment, I share via irc or twitter...)


----------



## aeronauticsrock

Just for the sake of anyone following this thread (and not the other OT thread), here is a link to the latest video:






Looking good!!


----------



## mputtr

that... is not the latest video. it was dated sept 23rd.


----------



## aeronauticsrock

mputtr said:


> that... is not the latest video. it was dated sept 23rd.


Yes, it was first uploaded on the 23rd, but it hasn't really been public since then. I think they quickly set it to private.

Look at the comments, almost all of them are from within the last few hours. I don't think it was available until yesterday or so.


----------



## times_infinity

"mputtr said:


> that... is not the latest video. it was dated sept 23rd.


it technically is the latest, since no one has seen it until today. in the discussion thread, people are saying he probably recorded it before leaving and set it to private until today.


----------



## times_infinity

"aeronauticsrock said:


> Yes, it was first uploaded on the 23rd, but it hasn't really been public since then. I think they quickly set it to private.
> 
> Look at the comments, almost all of them are from within the last few hours. I don't think it was available until yesterday or so.


d'oh. beat me to it.


----------



## Redflea

Rakeesh said:


> I think cesar.dsv is just a retard, john.hamelton is definitely trolling though, deserves a good spam raping


Likely a waste of time, as the troll probably created the address to use for spamming...

The best troll approach is sadly missing from the issues list - simply ignoring him. If the real users of that list would just pretend he doesn't exist and didn't respond at all to his or other trolls, he'd wander off to find a forum where people will respond. I was kind of surprised that experienced interwebbers on that list were actually engaging with him.


----------



## mputtr

that was due to another post that claimed it to be the new video.
this was the one in question:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6857-Video-on-installation-of-CM7-and-dual-boot

EDIT: comments date back to last week so i dont think it's set to private. and I'm not sure if that's what dalingrin means when he said update in some variety. No idea though. I'm just saying so because there was not really an update, just a showcasing of the installation method.

ANOTHER EDIT: well, apparently it is the official video. just saw dalingrin's tweet.


----------



## varao

Redflea said:


> Likely a waste of time, as the troll probably created the address to use for spamming...
> 
> The best troll approach is sadly missing from the issues list - simply ignoring him. If the real users of that list would just pretend he doesn't exist and didn't respond at all to his or other trolls, he'd wander off to find a forum where people will respond. I was kind of surprised that experienced interwebbers on that list were actually engaging with him.


Hello.
First of all, sorry for my English, I'm not very good. Message translated by Google translation.

[email protected],* IT'S ME*. I'm NOT A SPAMMER !!!

I want to apologize for posting in the wrong forum. This error is due to my poor knowledge of English.

Believe me, I'm really sorry I made that mistake. I ask you to please forgive me.
I am like you, I look at the progress of the project and I thank all the team of CM. I appreciate their work so much that I even made a donation.
You can check (No. PAYPAL: 1NW62673CV013172P) is October 1, 2011.

I received an email asking me to stop posting and not respond. That's what I did!

Again, and for no more talking, I accept my mistake so be indulgent.

Regards.


----------



## mputtr

woah. this is not peer pressuring. if it's a mistake then it's a mistake. but next time make sure you know where you're posting. that's the site to post issues on the build not for requests.


----------



## Shalekendar

one4win said:


> How do I restart my HP Touchpad from the USB Screen? I have restarted it while pressing the Sound+ button and now it hangs there with the USB Symbol screen...


Try holding power + button for about 30 seconds.


----------



## scifan

DRF, you're falling off...


----------



## bobloblaw1

Give the guy a break. That is, unless you are volunteering to pay his salary. Until then, appreciate what people do for Free because they are are passionate about the project. None of us are entitled to anything more.

Edit: also keep in mind that the past weekend was the big android bbq. People may have been blowing off some steam rather than coding and updating progress reports.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

scifan said:


> DRF, you're falling off...


Yeah. not much has been going on this weekend, I could update the thread everyday with miniscule information, but I don't think it would be important enough.


----------



## docnas

Looking at the list in my own personal opinion ( which is again PERSONAL ie everyone has their own thoughts and also im in no way trying to say CM has to focus on that and fix it or any of that entitled stuff )The major hardware issues looks about done and the one real show stopper (i feel) is the power management which for me would include the CPU staying al full clock as well as the touchscreeen going black but not really shutting off. I had experience with this same issue when i was using my touch pro 2 and had an android port running on it, its a battery killer with the screen on, especially considering the size of the touchpad screen i wonder what kind of drain that would cause . Anyway They fixed that and the port became preety usable on a day to day basis afterwords , that was almost 6-7 months ago (i think) and work is still being done to complete the port so that should give us an idea that its not an easy thing to finish up the nitty gritty details of getting a (officialy) non supported device to run android . Also the TP2 like the touchpad had an android brother with very similar specs and hardware so lots of similarities so we can probably expect a somewhat similar experience

That being said i would love for android (with its features and all its app glory) to be on my touchad as soon as possible. Heres to cheering on the DEVs in their work.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Updated IRC logs for today


----------



## Redflea

Looks like big change for today from the IRC logs is the sixaxis controller working, have I got that right?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Redflea said:


> Looks like big change for today from the IRC logs is the sixaxis controller working, have I got that right?


Pretty much, that and fast booting


----------



## ilive12

Would you say were more like at 80-85% now? It looks like there getting closer to working port as far as i can tell :3


----------



## DarkRedFlame

ilive12 said:


> Would you say were more like at 80-85% now? It looks like there getting closer to working port as far as i can tell :3


Last 30% takes 70% of the time.


----------



## Pimmp

DarkRedFlame said:


> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> *IRC Logs:*
> 
> <@dalingrin> we have HP's kernel but unfortunately HP tries to do everything in userspace
> <@dalingrin> many of the drivers were missing
> <@dalingrin> and what drivers are there are for the wierd firmwares HP used
> <@dalingrin> for example: our touchscreen has a very capable controller..literally top of the line
> <@dalingrin> but HP uses a firmware that pretty much disables the controller
> <@dalingrin> and they process in userspace instead
> <@dalingrin> (on cpu)
> <@dalingrin> many of these funky userspace drivers/libs cause slowdowns as well


It's interesting that HP use's the userspace to control the touchscreen. Does any other platform do this? How much processing power does it use? is it prioritized in the CPU?


----------



## scifan

DarkRedFlame said:


> Yeah. not much has been going on this weekend, I could update the thread everyday with miniscule information, but I don't think it would be important enough.


What?!?! real life interrupted? ah well... 

could be worse... it could have been released for general consumption and you'd have gotten all sorts of grief...


----------



## zappcatt

Do any other devices which do not have a phone in them have "Airplane mode" or do they just usually have an Wifi on/off switch?


----------



## chrislewis915

@DarkRedFlame

When you update the first post is there any chance you could keep a list of updates at the bottom so we can easily track progress?

Chris


----------



## DarkRedFlame

chrislewis915 said:


> @DarkRedFlame
> 
> When you update the first post is there any chance you could keep a list of updates at the bottom so we can easily track progress?
> 
> Chris


It's called the Edit Reason, very small, at the end of the post.


----------



## Einsteinno1

@DarkRedFlame just registered for this Post in this Forum and watching it every day. Wanted to ask if you have something like Paypal Donation, I would donate money to this project because I would love to see CM7 on my HP Touchpad.

great JOBS guys


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Einsteinno1 said:


> @DarkRedFlame just registered for this Post in this Forum and watching it every day. Wanted to ask if you have something like Paypal Donation, I would donate money to this project because I would love to see CM7 on my HP Touchpad.
> 
> great JOBS guys


Me and the devs are not accepting any donations personally, if you still wish to donate, donate to the EFF. They make projects like this happen.


----------



## Redflea

Very nice to see this update:

COMPLETE Power Management (Fixed 10/4)
http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=25#c2

That's a biggie...


----------



## testpad

This build has almost achieved full wood status......


----------



## LimitBreak

_*Battery does not shut down device at critical battery level

*_

Wasn't this issue solved with the battery reporting/power management ?


----------



## Redflea

It's still in the list of issues in the OP, so unless that edit was just missed, then it's still an issue.


----------



## kenxing

I wish the release rom would be completed soon~ Please don't let us to continue using the webos with less applications.~~


----------



## vartech

Can this thread be locked and only contain updates and not the " can they please, will they please, when will they release it." Yes I am like everyone else who cant wait to see this on my touchpad but at the same time it makes it hard to follow when alot of the postings do not add value to the cause.


----------



## dreed75

"vartech said:


> Can this thread be locked and only contain updates and not the " can they please, will they please, when will they release it." Yes I am like everyone else who cant wait to see this on my touchpad but at the same time it makes it hard to follow when alot of the postings do not add value to the cause.


If you don't want to read all the posts, don't. Just read the OP. It gets updated. Simple.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

dreed75 said:


> If you don't want to read all the posts, don't. Just read the OP. It gets updated. Simple.


Me updating this thread? No never


----------



## mputtr

DRF actually updates his post?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

mputtr said:


> DRF actually updates his post?


Hell no, I have a script set up that just posts random updates to this thread when it feels like it, just so it makes it look like progress is being done. Truth is, the cyanogenmod team is actually still stuck on getting the touchscreen to work, very hard stuff, you know?


----------



## mputtr

I heard CM still doesn't have android even installed on the touchpad. DRF is trolling everyone so hard that when it's revealed people will be Sh---ing bricks. big. red. mortar. bricks.

EDIT: For those who did not catch it, It's a joke. I mess with drf all the time.


----------



## CiscoStud

mputtr said:


> I heard CM still doesn't have android even installed on the touchpad. DRF is trolling everyone so hard that when it's revealed people will be Sh---ing bricks. big. red. mortar. bricks.


What's up your Butt??

Don't you have some WoW to play?


----------



## hypermetalsonic

omg, hdmi a possibility? There'll be no reason for me to ever boot back into webOS if you guys pull that off. 
webOS has been keeping me content for the mean time, hopefully you guys figure out the kinks.


----------



## mputtr

CiscoStud said:


> What's up your Butt??
> 
> Don't you have some WoW to play?


seems like someone did not get a joke. Did someone pissed in your cereal? or did you get ganked by a rogue on WoW for the past 2 hours?


----------



## DrDres

DarkRedFlame said:


> Hell no, I have a script set up that just posts random updates to this thread when it feels like it, just so it makes it look like progress is being done. Truth is, the cyanogenmod team is actually still stuck on getting the touchscreen to work, very hard stuff, you know?


Where can I go to download that script can I get a zip?  It'll be cool to have things randomly updated somewhere sort of surreal no?


----------



## Sebz4n

Just read alpha-release, and I must say... my heart bursted a little


----------



## DeadVim

DarkRedFlame said:


> Hell no, I have a script set up that just posts random updates to this thread when it feels like it, just so it makes it look like progress is being done. Truth is, the cyanogenmod team is actually still stuck on getting the touchscreen to work, very hard stuff, you know?


I did something similar at work a few years ago, it sent generic emails to various management types 'after hours' to make it look like I was working.

I was proud and disgusted with myself in equal measure, they never did find out.


----------



## Trickman2

Nice thread


----------



## fgdn17

Rakeesh said:


> GPS on the touchpad would be pretty straightforward if you have an android phone:
> 
> Run sharegps on your phone:
> 
> http://sharedroid.jillybunch.com/faq.html
> 
> Then run bluegps4droid on the touchpad:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/p/bluegps4droid/home/Home/
> 
> People already do this for other android tablets.


sorry if already been posted...

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/302374-gps-touchpad.html


----------



## Redflea

fgdn17 said:


> sorry if already been posted...
> 
> http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/302374-gps-touchpad.html


I just saw that yesterday as well. A good option for webOS navigation. I'm more interested in Android options that we'd be able to run w/the CM Touchpad ROM, but given dual boot, options are nice.


----------



## caveman

Im sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question
I was wondering if will be able to use other USB chargers ?

* thanks for the Updates


----------



## mputtr

as long as your adapter outputs 2A, then you can use it.
using it with the standard usb chargers that you use for your phone or ipods will not work because it only outputs on average, 400mA (milliamps). In other words, not enough power.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

mputtr said:


> as long as your adapter outputs 2A, then you can use it.
> using it with the standard usb chargers that you use for your phone or ipods will not work because it only outputs on average, 400mA (milliamps). In other words, not enough power.


Actually the 400 mA chargers will charge your touchpad if you have it turned off or sleeping. It will just charge slowly.


----------



## mputtr

DarkRedFlame said:


> Actually the 400 mA chargers will charge your touchpad if you have it turned off or sleeping. It will just charge slowly.


I guess. I tried charging with the phone/iphone chargers and they're so damn slow they might as well not be charging.


----------



## docevil26

Once the Android operating system is full go, will there be a gaming controller that will be compatible to play games with???? Has there been any testing for this?


----------



## mputtr

does the gaming controller work on cm?
then yes.


----------



## calris

Any idea what 'Too many fangs/Defang the kernel' means?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

calris said:


> Any idea what 'Too many fangs/Defang the kernel' means?


Copy/Paste.
Protect certain partitions in the kernel (Fixed 10/5)


----------



## omegamongoose

This question is more about satisfying my curiosity than for any real practical purpose, but any ideas why HP would use a top of the line controller for the touch interface but use crappy firmware? Did they cheap out of the FW?

THIS question is more practical: is there some way is improve the responsiveness of the Touchpad by changing the controller firmware? More to the point, could running CM7 (or ICS via CM8 or whatever) somehow make the touchscreen on the TP as good as, say, any other tablet? I feel like mine is horrible, with or without a screen protector (worse with, of course).

Also, is there any information that HP has that they might be willing to divulge that would help things along? If so, what are the chances that if enough of us contacted them, they would release that information? Or is all that info already out in the SDK (or whatever it's called for app developers, API)?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

omegamongoose said:


> This question is more about satisfying my curiosity than for any real practical purpose, but any ideas why HP would use a top of the line controller for the touch interface but use crappy firmware? Did they cheap out of the FW?


Well the problem isn't with the firmware, but instead the drivers. The drivers aren't loaded in the kernel, but is rather loaded in userspace (CPU) causing slowdowns.



omegamongoose said:


> THIS question is more practical: is there some way is improve the responsiveness of the Touchpad by changing the controller firmware? More to the point, could running CM7 (or ICS via CM8 or whatever) somehow make the touchscreen on the TP as good as, say, any other tablet? I feel like mine is horrible, with or without a screen protector (worse with, of course).


I'm more than certain that it will be more responsive on CM7



omegamongoose said:


> Also, is there any information that HP has that they might be willing to divulge that would help things along? If so, what are the chances that if enough of us contacted them, they would release that information? Or is all that info already out in the SDK (or whatever it's called for app developers, API)?


Not sure, so far all attempts to get the android source code were futile.


----------



## dalingrin

DarkRedFlame said:


> Well the problem isn't with the firmware, but instead the drivers. The drivers aren't loaded in the kernel, but is rather loaded in userspace (CPU) causing slowdowns.
> 
> I'm more than certain that it will be more responsive on CM7
> 
> Not sure, so far all attempts to get the android source code were futile.


The problem, if there is one, is that the firmware doesn't do the processing on its own in the controller. Instead it just passes a raw "pressure" map through uart. This leaves the processing to userspace and the CPU. If I remember correctly the TS manufacturer gave us another firmware and when people tried to load it the firmware bricked their touch screen controller. 
I think our userspace daemon is working well. Its running quite fast and taking very little resources.


----------



## SS2006

oh COMEON..bring back the %. its all we had
dont go Apple on us


----------



## calris

DarkRedFlame said:


> Copy/Paste.
> Protect certain partitions in the kernel (Fixed 10/5)


Yes, I saw that too - Not very descriptive though. I mean, what are the 'partitions in the kernel' - first time I've ever seen this term


----------



## imKirkC

calris said:


> Yes, I saw that too - Not very descriptive though. I mean, what are the 'partitions in the kernel' - first time I've ever seen this term


Hell, I guess some kernels are written differently, I guess some are mapped like a drive? Just have to await a reply I suppose.

Most ive seen are similiar to a ROM image.


----------



## Tomen8r

I am now 100% convinced dalingrin does not sleep. He is everywhere at once! Seriously, though, many thanks to him and the team for their hard work, patience and diligence. Thousands are awaiting your build...


----------



## imKirkC

Tomen8r said:


> I am now 100% convinced dalingrin does not sleep. He is everywhere at once! Seriously, though, many thanks to him and the team for their hard work, patience and diligence. Thousands are awaiting your build...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

+1


----------



## teeshitsky

Thanks for all the hard work guys , I cant wait to run Android on that tab.This poor webos app catalog and lack of options make this touchpad a useless hi tech piece , although with the right OS this would be a great 10' tablet.... I could not get the $99 deal , but i got the 32gb under $300 which is close enough to their new price ($249) and I bought it only because CM was developing for it. Otherwise I would not have bought it , Now I hope that you guys will still continue the hard work for all of us Android Lovers ... Thanks again.


----------



## dalingrin

SS2006 said:


> oh COMEON..bring back the %. its all we had
> dont go Apple on us


You would rather someone give you a nonsense number?

It did say 70% to alpha status....
By what metric do you define 70%? Number of issues? Development progress is not some easy linear scale.
How do you define alpha status? If you ask 10 people I bet you would get nearly 10 different answers.

So its essentially an ambiguous number to define the progress towards an ambiguous state. AKA worthless =P


----------



## sonofskywalker3

dalingrin said:


> You would rather someone give you a nonsense number?
> 
> It did say 70% to alpha status....
> By what metric do you define 70%? Number of issues? Development progress is not some easy linear scale.
> How do you define alpha status? If you ask 10 people I bet you would get nearly 10 different answers.
> 
> So its essentially an ambiguous number to define the progress towards an ambiguous state. AKA worthless =P


This statement is 94.6% correct.


----------



## mputtr

Tomen8r said:


> I am now 100% convinced dalingrin does not sleep. He is everywhere at once! Seriously, though, many thanks to him and the team for their hard work, patience and diligence. Thousands are awaiting your build...


I've said this once and I've said it again: Dalingrin and the CM team are jacked into skynet. They will take over the world before you kno it.


----------



## fifth.race

sonofskywalker3 said:


> This statement is 94.6% correct.


And 70% of statistics are made up on the spot.

Much thanks to DRF for this post...keeps me going, to see how much is being accomplished in such a short time by so few.


----------



## scrizz

fifth.race said:


> And 70% of statistics are made up on the spot.
> 
> Much thanks to DRF for this post...keeps me going, to see how much is being accomplished in such a short time by so few.


where'd u pull that number from.


----------



## thefangedkanga

Here is what I don't understand. Why isn't this out yet? At least as an Alpha?

If you look at CM7 for other devices (Epic 4g comes to mind) the developers are pushing out Alphas and even Beta's with major things not working (camera, networking, led's). But the dev's are at least making it available to users. I understand that you don't want to push something out that hasn't been tested, but that's kinda the point of saying "Beta" or "Alpha."

If the issue is that there is no ability to flash this yet, then why wouldn't that be the number 1 priority? That way it could go to Alpha or Beta much quicker?

If this has been answered, or I am way off base please tell me. I mean no disrespect to the devs or the community. You guys do what so many of us can't do, so for that I say thanks!


----------



## Colchiro

Weren't these fixed?

Screen stays blank for 10 second before boot animation appears
Battery does not shut down device at critical battery level


​
issue 45 (Blank screen for 10 seconds at startup) Status changed by [email protected]  - *Status: *Fixed


issue 25 (Touchscreen powermanagement support) Status changed by [email protected] - Patch landed, so I hope all is fine now. Now need somebody else to test it to make sure it works for everybody. *Status: *Fixed


----------



## tezray

Tell me about it if we currently had froyo or something then ok but we don't have Android at all so it is so much more hard to be patient when the current build could easily be used for now and I have also used builds that nothing worked in before just seems odd to hold out when there's so many people about to help when noobs mess up. I'm not going to say anything more just needed to get it out and sick of checking twitter, xda, rootz, irc, the Google web page all day long. Atleast that chopper geezer is sharing something even if it is rubbish compared to cm7s build.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## omegamongoose

DarkRedFlame said:


> Well the problem isn't with the firmware, but instead the drivers. The drivers aren't loaded in the kernel, but is rather loaded in userspace (CPU) causing slowdowns.


This surely is a silly question, or if there are no silly questions then I'm certainly silly for asking it, but is there any way to load the drivers in the kernel? And if so, why are we (and by we, I mean not-me, since I don't know my elbow from a CPU) not doing that, as presumably it would divert the need to go through userspace and the CPU (based on what I've gleaned from dalingrin's post)? Or are we (again, not-me) trying to do that but running into problems?

I know dalingrin said the userspace daemon you're using is quite fast, but it seems like a necessary evil, as opposed to having things truly operate as efficiently as possible (assuming that having "the firmware do the processing on its own in the controller" is the most efficient route). Thoughts?


----------



## Ardvaark

I personally just wanted to thank all the developers for their work. It will not go unnoticed. Lets just say an anonymous wealthy donor(not me) has taken a liking to your work here.

Enjoy,

The Ardvaark


----------



## mooja

Ardvaark said:


> I personally just wanted to thank all the developers for their work. It will not go unnoticed. Lets just say an anonymous wealthy donor(not me) has taken a liking to your work here.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> The Ardvaark


pretty sure they said any bounties or anything they get will go straight to charities.


----------



## amilo

Ardvaark said:


> I personally just wanted to thank all the developers for their work. It will not go unnoticed. Lets just say an anonymous wealthy donor(not me) has taken a liking to your work here.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> The Ardvaark


Steve Jobs ghost??


----------



## Anji

thefangedkanga said:


> Here is what I don't understand. Why isn't this out yet? At least as an Alpha?
> 
> If you look at CM7 for other devices (Epic 4g comes to mind) the developers are pushing out Alphas and even Beta's with major things not working (camera, networking, led's). But the dev's are at least making it available to users. I understand that you don't want to push something out that hasn't been tested, but that's kinda the point of saying "Beta" or "Alpha."
> 
> If the issue is that there is no ability to flash this yet, then why wouldn't that be the number 1 priority? That way it could go to Alpha or Beta much quicker?
> 
> If this has been answered, or I am way off base please tell me. I mean no disrespect to the devs or the community. You guys do what so many of us can't do, so for that I say thanks!


I'd have to fully agree with the developers on this. I've no idea how many people worldwide are currently using their software, but consider what's going to happen when CM7 for the touchpad is released (alpha, beta, or release candidate). Production numbers from suppliers have HP ordering around one million touchpads in total. It's a safe assumption to say after lowering the price, they've all been sold, either to the end user or someone intending to resell it on ebay/etc. I would say it's also a pretty safe assumption to say that as soon as *any* type of CM7 release is made available, it's going to be installed on a large number of those touchpads within a day or two, regardless of how well it works, or any type of risk whatsoever of it bricking the touchpad whether immediately, or a few months down the road. It's quite possible that the release is going to cause a major jump in the CM7 userbase across all platforms, let alone widespread media coverage of it. It doesn't matter if they say "This is alpha, install at your own risk"... If anything goes wrong, they're going to be blamed worldwide. On the other hand, when it's released if it works properly it's probably something worth adding to the resume.

You might be willing to accept the risk on installation, I might be willing to accept it, but what about Grandpa next door? He bought a touchpad, and the morning newpaper just had a big article about some "Android" software that can be installed on it now by going to "www..." to make his touchpad much better. It doesn't matter if he has to click on accept to get the software, does anyone read the terms of service? And no-one really means it when they say use at your own risk, after all, it said that on his lawn mower.

Personally, i'd say there better off holding off on *any* type of public release until they consider it a release candidate.


----------



## Colchiro

Grandpa isn't the problem... it's your teenage son.


----------



## thefangedkanga

Anji said:


> I'd have to fully agree with the developers on this. I've no idea how many people worldwide are currently using their software, but consider what's going to happen when CM7 for the touchpad is released (alpha, beta, or release candidate). Production numbers from suppliers have HP ordering around one million touchpads in total. It's a safe assumption to say after lowering the price, they've all been sold, either to the end user or someone intending to resell it on ebay/etc. I would say it's also a pretty safe assumption to say that as soon as *any* type of CM7 release is made available, it's going to be installed on a large number of those touchpads within a day or two, regardless of how well it works, or any type of risk whatsoever of it bricking the touchpad whether immediately, or a few months down the road. It's quite possible that the release is going to cause a major jump in the CM7 userbase across all platforms, let alone widespread media coverage of it. It doesn't matter if they say "This is alpha, install at your own risk"... If anything goes wrong, they're going to be blamed worldwide. On the other hand, when it's released if it works properly it's probably something worth adding to the resume.
> 
> You might be willing to accept the risk on installation, I might be willing to accept it, but what about Grandpa next door? He bought a touchpad, and the morning newpaper just had a big article about some "Android" software that can be installed on it now by going to "www..." to make his touchpad much better. It doesn't matter if he has to click on accept to get the software, does anyone read the terms of service? And no-one really means it when they say use at your own risk, after all, it said that on his lawn mower.
> 
> Personally, i'd say there better off holding off on *any* type of public release until they consider it a release candidate.


So what about EVERY phone that they put out before things work? Go look at XDA forums and you will see that a large majority of phones have a alpha / beta / final release of CM6 /7 on them. These devices are not 100% finished, and still have many things not working. Does this mean that Grandpa is going to install it? No. Grandpa doesn't even know what any of this stuff is.

If you are putting on the tag of "WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS DESTROYS YOUR DEVICE" then they aren't responsible. I don't think we should be putting the fault on the CM team if some idiots are putting this on and then it bricking their device.

I think based on the videos / IRC / this status page, that they are much past this thing straight up bricking. I may be completely wrong, and feel free to chime in if I am, but it seems like this is already past that point.

Everyone wants to just try this. Heck people were putting on the TouchDroid dump just to try it out. To say that they don't want to put this out there yet because of fear of being blamed worldwide doesn't make sense.

Currently this device has more functionality then the CM7 port to the Epic 4g beta. Grated, the process of flashing / rooting the Epic is already quite clear and understood, but once again, why wouldn't this have been the first thing to get working?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Colchiro said:


> Weren't these fixed?
> 
> Screen stays blank for 10 second before boot animation appears
> Battery does not shut down device at critical battery level
> 
> 
> ​
> issue 45 (Blank screen for 10 seconds at startup) Status changed by [email protected]  - *Status: *Fixed
> 
> 
> issue 25 (Touchscreen powermanagement support) Status changed by [email protected] - Patch landed, so I hope all is fine now. Now need somebody else to test it to make sure it works for everybody. *Status: *Fixed


Why isn't issued 45 changed? Because more than likely Dalingrin hit fixed by mistake, and then press accepted, look the issue over again 
Issue 25 was my fault though, didn't even notice it changed.


----------



## ears1991

lol just incase people dont notice that isnt actually dalingrin... dont jizz your pants just yet


----------



## DarkRedFlame

dalingrin. said:


> You still have to solder your own att-adaptor to be able to flash.


Best part of that whole post.


----------



## Byock

Almost had me for a second until the last line.

LOL


----------



## magicpaul

thefangedkanga said:


> So what about EVERY phone that they put out before things work? Go look at XDA forums and you will see that a large majority of phones have a alpha / beta / final release of CM6 /7 on them. These devices are not 100% finished, and still have many things not working. Does this mean that Grandpa is going to install it? No. Grandpa doesn't even know what any of this stuff is.
> 
> If you are putting on the tag of "WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS DESTROYS YOUR DEVICE" then they aren't responsible. I don't think we should be putting the fault on the CM team if some idiots are putting this on and then it bricking their device.
> 
> I think based on the videos / IRC / this status page, that they are much past this thing straight up bricking. I may be completely wrong, and feel free to chime in if I am, but it seems like this is already past that point.
> 
> Everyone wants to just try this. Heck people were putting on the TouchDroid dump just to try it out. To say that they don't want to put this out there yet because of fear of being blamed worldwide doesn't make sense.
> 
> Currently this device has more functionality then the CM7 port to the Epic 4g beta. Grated, the process of flashing / rooting the Epic is already quite clear and understood, but once again, why wouldn't this have been the first thing to get working?


Because there's a bunch of other mobile ROMs available. You can put MIUI, CM, AOSP, Stock etc on the Epic 4G already. These are already available, so if you don't want to go for CM7 there's plenty of other choices. Touchpad has webOS or nothing. The demand for an android port on the Touchpad is greater than for any other device I have ever seen. The CM7 thread on this website has 735,787 views in just over a month. As soon as this becomes publicly available, every tech blogger will have this thing blasting from their front page. There will be no opportunity for quiet QA with a small private sample The interest the Touchpad firesale produced was unprecedented, and wannabe hackers everywhere will jump at the chance to install this bad-boy, regardless of consequences. From what I can see they're making it horrendously easy to install too, there's not even the need to get your hands messy with flashing it via clockwork; you just plug it in and run a script from your computer. This needs to be handled carefully, not just thrown into the wild and left to fend for itself. If people want an unfinished version of Android they can put touchdroid or that Chinese guys thing on.

This is different than releasing a ROM for a phone for which there is already plenty of choice. CMTouchpad only gets one go at this. They're right to be cautious.


----------



## TampaKurt

Byock said:


> Almost had me for a second until the last line.
> 
> LOL


Try "Reply With Quote" some time so we know which piece of hilarity is hurting your sides...


----------



## Byock

Irrelevant now as the post I was replying to was deleted. Suffice it to say, it was funny and could have made some people very angry. Best left deleted.


----------



## thefangedkanga

magicpaul said:


> Because there's a bunch of other mobile ROMs available. You can put MIUI, CM, AOSP, Stock etc on the Epic 4G already. These are already available, so if you don't want to go for CM7 there's plenty of other choices. Touchpad has webOS or nothing. The demand for an android port on the Touchpad is greater than for any other device I have ever seen. The CM7 thread on this website has 735,787 views in just over a month. As soon as this becomes publicly available, every tech blogger will have this thing blasting from their front page. There will be no opportunity for quiet QA with a small private sample The interest the Touchpad firesale produced was unprecedented, and wannabe hackers everywhere will jump at the chance to install this bad-boy, regardless of consequences. From what I can see they're making it horrendously easy to install too, there's not even the need to get your hands messy with flashing it via clockwork; you just plug it in and run a script from your computer. This needs to be handled carefully, not just thrown into the wild and left to fend for itself. If people want an unfinished version of Android they can put touchdroid or that Chinese guys thing on.
> 
> This is different than releasing a ROM for a phone for which there is already plenty of choice. CMTouchpad only gets one go at this. They're right to be cautious.


Correct me if i'm wrong, but there are choices for the touchpad, as you have said. People can put on the dump from touchdroid, or they could put on the build from the Chinese guys.

The CM team already has an INCREDIBLE reputation of being able to port things from device to device. They do have a reputation to live up to, and releasing this with some things not working will not hurt their reputation.

Once again, my point is, at its current stage, the port of CM7 is already past what developers would consider alpha, and is well into the beta stages (however with no outside testing). To have a device that is working as much as this is, yet have a few bugs? Heck major products are released with more problems then are left. Its just weird to me that this hasn't followed the other CM builds in the past.


----------



## fgdn17

"and is well into the beta stages (however with no outside testing)."

think you'll find they have plenty of "outside" testing when they feel they need it....and bet they use it more than some may think or perceive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calris

thefangedkanga said:


> Once again, my point is, at its current stage, the port of CM7 is already past what developers would consider alpha, and is well into the beta stages (however with no outside testing). To have a device that is working as much as this is, yet have a few bugs? Heck major products are released with more problems then are left. Its just weird to me that this hasn't followed the other CM builds in the past.


We've had this discussion before - It got ugly, at least one temp-ban was issued.

_*DON'T GO THERE*_


----------



## Anji

Yes there's currently some attempts at android, but they don't work that well, and wouldn't be staying on anyones machine for day to day use.

Offhand, just from looking at current known issues: Power management / cpu clock speed problems.

That's not going to cause an immediate problem, things will appear to work just fine. 3-6 months down the road, suddenly, you've got a bunch of bricked touchpads because the battery failed or the cpu fried. Is it likely to happen? Probably not. Is it reasonable to foresee the possibility of that happening? Yes.

When it's first available (assuming alpha class), it's not going to be a 100 person alpha test. It's more likely to be a 250,000 person alpha test. A large number of those people probably won't do the initial install themselves, they'll purchase a touchpad with Android already installed on it. They'll probably also never update it (or even know how to update it). It wouldn't surprise me if there's more people alpha testing Android on the touchpad then RIM currently has beta testing QNX on the playbook (and you wonder why people purchase IOS devices instead...)


----------



## Colchiro

Beta means feature set is complete, everything works and bug fixing has started.

From what I've seen of the bug tracker. they're still in alpha. _"Alpha software can be unstable and could cause crashes or data loss." _See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle


----------



## thefangedkanga

calris said:


> We've had this discussion before - It got ugly, at least one temp-ban was issued.
> 
> _*DON'T GO THERE*_


I am not saying, "RELEASE IT." All I am saying, is based on the facts that I can see its quite strange to not see a alpha / beta by this point. All I would like to see is some communication as to where this is at, and why it is not in a flashable state. I don't care about an ETA, just information on whats going on.


----------



## Colchiro

_"based on the facts that I can see.."
_
There's a lot you haven't seen. That's what needs to be fixed first.


----------



## calris

thefangedkanga said:


> I am not saying, "RELEASE IT." All I am saying, is based on the facts that I can see its quite strange to not see a alpha / beta by this point. All I would like to see is some communication as to where this is at, and why it is not in a flashable state. I don't care about an ETA, just information on whats going on.


And I said, "We have had this discussion before"...


----------



## thefangedkanga

calris said:


> And I said, "We have had this discussion before"...


I didn't know it was a ban able offense to ask questions.


----------



## mputtr

It was a temp ban for someone who repeatedly is trying to argue a case for CM to make the HC version.

Also, CM is not a ROM that you have the right to demand anything from. You can see all the "facts" that you want, but in the end, it is CM's decision whether or not they will release it or not. We are all ready for some CM on the touchpad, but questioning them for their decision to not release the rom yet will not change a single thing. *They will release it when they release it. Period.*


----------



## matthileo

thefangedkanga said:


> I didn't know it was a ban able offense to ask questions.


Better not to go down this road. Whether you have a point or not doesn't matter, since you're not going to convince anyone.

Trust me :/

[sent from my droid]


----------



## MatthewSM

They should charge a dollar for the firmware.


----------



## Redflea

On another note, my 32GB TP arrives tomorrow (been using a 16GB that I'm trading + $50 for the 32GB) so can we go back to waiting sort of quietly and mostly politely for the tantalizing progress updates?

Speaking of which: 

7 min ago issue 48 (Integrate divx codec into CM7) reported by [email protected] - 'nuff said
83 min ago issue 47 (file sharing Android webos) Status changed by [email protected] - This is already implemented. Status: Done 
84 min ago issue 42 (Issues list lacking in security) Status changed by [email protected] - We appreciate the offers for help but I think it will be fine as is. Status: WontFix
87 min ago issue 17 (Touchstone support) Status changed by [email protected] - Status: Fixed


----------



## BrentBlend

Jc if the wifi bug is similar to the Droid x issue found below

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...Creation-*AKA-How-I-fixed-my-wifi-MAC-issues*

This is just for my own curiosity, the Dev team knows what they are doing, they don't need my help


----------



## scrizz

thefangedkanga said:


> I am not saying, "RELEASE IT." All I am saying, is based on the facts that I can see its quite strange to not see a alpha / beta by this point. All I would like to see is some communication as to where this is at, and why it is not in a flashable state. I don't care about an ETA, just information on whats going on.


U sing you example the Epic4G, there is huge difference.
First of all, the Epic4G is an android phone.
It was released to consumers from the manufacturer with full android support.
The touchpad was not released to consumers from the manufacturer with Android support.

so the CM team is doing something that the manufacturer did not plan on releasing for the device, hence all the firmware, kernel, driver issues.


----------



## DeadVim

I'm almost going to miss all this 'When will it be released?' hoo-ha when it arrives.

Ah well, I'll guess we'll have a repeat with the ICS port, so that will be something to look forward to.

Or not.

From dalingrin twitter today ... "@taylorandleo actual release is still likely weeks away and ics source wont be for another month.".

They can polish it all they like as far as I am concerned.

I picked up a TP on a whim and think it is a bonus that a team is giving the port a go.


----------



## Snow02

> I'm almost going to miss all this 'When will it be released?' hoo-ha when it arrives.
> 
> Ah well, I'll guess we'll have a repeat with the ICS port, so that will be something to look forward to.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> From dalingrin twitter today ... "@taylorandleo actual release is still likely weeks away and ics source wont be for another month.".
> 
> They can polish it all they like as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I picked up a TP on a whim and think it is a bonus that a team is giving the port a go.


 Amen. We're not entitled anything. Just the knowledge that a port (a proper one!) will be released is enough. I'm glad some real devs decided it was worth their time. Now, I'll go back to silently waiting with everyone else.


----------



## oldskater

Seeing the adding of a divx codec is a real major move forward isn't it? Enhancements generally take place after show stoppers.

Would the Devs consider putting the shine in something broken? i think not. This is going to ROCK.


----------



## TitoinTampa

I signed up simply to say Thank You CM for all your hard work and dedication to this project.


----------



## Stuart_f

It looks like the ICS announcement has been delayed from the 11th. http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/07/samsung-and-google-postpone-ice-cream-sandwich-and-galaxy-nexus/

It's a good job that the CM team aren't relying on it for their port.


----------



## fgdn17

sorry if previously posted:

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/2268...-touchpad-android-google-operating-system.htm


----------



## dalingrin

thefangedkanga said:


> I am not saying, "RELEASE IT." All I am saying, is based on the facts that I can see its quite strange to not see a alpha / beta by this point. All I would like to see is some communication as to where this is at, and why it is not in a flashable state. I don't care about an ETA, just information on whats going on.


Some communication? Please feel free to find another developer that makes communication a higher priority than me....
There are plenty of resources to get a feel for what state the project is in. If you don't know then its your fault.


----------



## easyguy

DeadVim said:


> From dalingrin twitter today ... "@taylorandleo actual release is still likely weeks away and ics source wont be for another month.".


NOOOOOooo!!! why did you post that info about the release is weeks away for? I come in here and check for release everyday, not knowing when it will be release is better than knowing WEEKS away. LOL I guess in my case ignorance is bliss.

I also agree with Dal requesting the percentage of completion to be taken off. For weeks I stare at that 70% and wonder how the heck is the OP gauging the completion?


----------



## Tekz08

easyguy said:


> NOOOOOooo!!! why did you post that info about the release is weeks away for? I come in here and check for release everyday, not knowing when it will be release is better than knowing WEEKS away. LOL I guess in my case ignorance is bliss.
> 
> I also agree with Dal requesting the percentage of completion to be taken off. For weeks I stare at that 70% and wonder how the heck is the OP gauging the completion?


The context was regarding ICS and the source code for ICS. He was not referring to the Touchpad CM7 release.


----------



## easyguy

Well, I'll still be coming here everyday, hoping and wishing to see a release.

Thanks Team.


----------



## dalingrin

easyguy said:


> NOOOOOooo!!! why did you post that info about the release is weeks away for? I come in here and check for release everyday, not knowing when it will be release is better than knowing WEEKS away. LOL I guess in my case ignorance is bliss.
> 
> I also agree with Dal requesting the percentage of completion to be taken off. For weeks I stare at that 70% and wonder how the heck is the OP gauging the completion?


I was talking about ICS not CM7


----------



## sonofskywalker3

dalingrin said:


> I was talking about ICS not CM7


Good to know, but now everyone's going to take that as a statement saying CM7 could be released any day now... and the cycle begins again =)


----------



## piiman

Anji said:


> Yes there's currently some attempts at android, but they don't work that well, and wouldn't be staying on anyones machine for day to day use.
> 
> Offhand, just from looking at current known issues: Power management / cpu clock speed problems.
> 
> That's not going to cause an immediate problem, things will appear to work just fine. 3-6 months down the road, suddenly, you've got a bunch of bricked touchpads because the battery failed or the cpu fried. Is it likely to happen? Probably not. Is it reasonable to foresee the possibility of that happening? Yes.
> 
> When it's first available (assuming alpha class), it's not going to be a 100 person alpha test. It's more likely to be a 250,000 person alpha test. A large number of those people probably won't do the initial install themselves, they'll purchase a touchpad with Android already installed on it. They'll probably also never update it (or even know how to update it). It wouldn't surprise me if there's more people alpha testing Android on the touchpad then RIM currently has beta testing QNX on the playbook (and you wonder why people purchase IOS devices instead...)


Well I don't wonder why people by iOS devices but I am wondering where you think a "Large number of people are going to buy a touchpad with Android on it" from?


----------



## sonofskywalker3

piiman said:


> Well I don't wonder why people by iOS devices but I am wondering where you thing a "Large number of people are going to buy a touchpad with Android on it" from?


I believe the assumption is that people are going to load CM7 on their spare touchpads and sell them on ebay.


----------



## Byock

sonofskywalker3 said:


> I believe the assumption is that people are going to load CM7 on their spare touchpads and sell them on ebay.


No question this will happen. I think some people are holding onto their TP just waiting for this release so they can charge a premium on Ebay.


----------



## easyguy

I rather pay the premium for a Brand New TP than one that was open and ported over. Dont people get it? If someone on ebay can port a rom over that just mean they can do the same with a brand new unit. Unless their excuse is they dont have the time to learn how to port things over.


----------



## easyguy

dalingrin said:


> I was talking about ICS not CM7


Thanks Dal.

Thanks to you guys I dont know what to do with my Iconia. It's brand new, and I cannot sell it on CL...even at $300 no one wants to buy it. I figured why keep the Iconia when the TP will eventually be able to do what my Iconia can do minus a few things, but also plus a few things.


----------



## Anji

Think of it this way... Would you purchase a $100 bill from someone for $20? Certainly. Wow! There's a huge market! Profit! (just not for the person selling the $100 bill).

Would you purchase that same $100 for $200? Not likely.

People are already paying a premium over the firesale price to purchase a touchpad, whether it's still sealed/or it's been opened. That premium though is likely to be higher (my opinion) with a working version of Android. The actual real value of a touchpad on the secondary market right now is still in flux... The only thing you can be sure of is HP's not going to absorb the cost themself of manufacturing any more at the original firesale price.

There's a market for it at the firesale price, sure. It's easy to create a huge market by selling something for less than a large number of people think it's worth. It wasn't worth $500, but if was definitely worth $99. The only question though is how much more then $99 it's really worth.


----------



## piiman

Anji said:


> Think of it this way... Would you purchase a $100 bill from someone for $20? Certainly. Wow! There's a huge market! Profit! (just not for the person selling the $100 bill).
> 
> Would you purchase that same $100 for $200? Not likely.
> 
> People are already paying a premium over the firesale price to purchase a touchpad, whether it's still sealed/or it's been opened. That premium though is likely to be higher (my opinion) with a working version of Android. The actual real value of a touchpad on the secondary market right now is still in flux... The only thing you can be sure of is HP's not going to absorb the cost themself of manufacturing any more at the original firesale price.
> 
> There's a market for it at the firesale price, sure. It's easy to create a huge market by selling something for less than a large number of people think it's worth. It wasn't worth $500, but if was definitely worth $99. The only question though is how much more then $99 it's really worth.


Just because someone might put Android on it? nothing. As noted above if the seller can do it the buyer can also.


----------



## BrentBlend

It's the fact that the device has the ability.
it's like buying a sports team abs finding out they are good at baseball. It doesn't matter, too much, who taught them.


----------



## DeadVim

dalingrin said:


> I was talking about ICS not CM7


Apologies for adding to the confusion, this is good news indeed


----------



## phoneharry

I really hate all this non thread material BURYING the postings I'm trying to read. Wait, I mean FIND. Please Mr admin, can you prune back this off topic postings


----------



## BrentBlend

The thread is open so that users can discuss.
If you ever feel that a post is too or of line, please report it so the mods/admin/smods or whoever can look it over.


----------



## omegamongoose

thefangedkanga said:


> I am not saying, "RELEASE IT." All I am saying, is based on the facts that I can see its quite strange to not see a alpha / beta by this point. All I would like to see is some communication as to where this is at, and why it is not in a flashable state. I don't care about an ETA, just information on whats going on.


Some communication? You mean like that whole front page of this thread updated by darkflame with what they've got working, what issues they still have, etc., that is updated at least every other day?

I'll never understand how people can look a gift horse in the mouth. You bought a TP HOPING some kind developers out there would port Android to it, just like I and many others did. But that was a risk--no guarantees. However, we got lucky and group of generous developers decided to do what we hoped they would! What "right" do we have to this ported OS? None! It's a privilege, a gift from a community of developers, not a right. Where do you get off asking for more communication? What do these developers owe you? An early alpha release? An explanation even? No--they don't owe you, or any of us, anything.

I know this post has already been defused, but the lack of gratitude of some people just gets to me. I'm hoping your ignorance and delusions of what the world owes you is particular to this one issue, but I have a feeling it's not.

Fortunately it seems the number of people out there who appreciate this work for what it is, a gift, greatly outweighs the number of people who think this team or any other team of free development owes them.

Sorry for riding the soapbox so hard guys, I just get fed up sometimes with people who take the work of others for granted.


----------



## bL33d

got my touchpad today woot! Glad to see the progress here have PayPal donation waiting for this when its ready.


----------



## Redflea

These are great updates!

Camera works now, as well as:

CPU stays on max frequency (Fixed 10/8)
Touchscreen turns off when accelerometer is disabled (Fixed 10/7)

Great progress!


----------



## BrentBlend

Stop bickering over others' requests....
arguing isn't resolving anything

He made a simple request for a relay 
apparently in other languages it must have translated into
"omfgwtfbbq give me t3h romz nao fuxorz, y u no fast?!"

In other words...get back on topic


----------



## DarkRedFlame

I suppose I could just you know... stop updating the thread


----------



## BrentBlend

"DarkRedFlame said:


> I suppose I could just you know... stop updating the thread


Bad drf....bad
*sprays with squirt bottle*
We don't need the 'eta?!?¿¡?!' Threads back


----------



## DarkRedFlame

BrentBlend said:


> Bad drf....bad
> *sprays with squirt bottle*
> We don't need the 'eta?!?¿¡?!' Threads back


Awwwww... but it was so much more chaotic D:
I miss the bad... good? old days...


----------



## BrentBlend

"DarkRedFlame said:


> Awwwww... but it was so much more chaotic D:
> I miss the bad... good? old days...


Binned and banned</poor sarcasm>

This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## DarkRedFlame

BrentBlend said:


> Binned and banned
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things


Shit, banned. New updates being posted on xda... hahahahahaha. Oh man that's a good joke


----------



## b16

Hey guys, lets let the good times roll, these guys bust their butts for us. DarkRedFlame, we appreciate what you do bud!


----------



## Ghostzyden

"BrentBlend said:


> ........nothing about that is ok
> 
> *carves "all xda and no Rootz makes Andy a dull boy" into my screen*


Agreed lol


----------



## BrentBlend

"b16 said:


> Hey guys, lets let the good times roll, these guys bust their butts for us. DarkRedFlame, we appreciate what you do bud!


Didn't mean to imply we didn't
I'm sure drf got the jokes


----------



## jstafford1

All I know is everytime I check this thread the "completed" list grows and the "issues" list shrinks. That's all I need to know. Good luck on Metal Gear BTW lol

LLR00717


----------



## blaggard

I've been keeping a close eye here and didn't want to clutter up the thread but just want to say thanks team, you're doing a sterling job!! :grin2:


----------



## imKirkC

> What currently being worked on:
> Beating Metal Gear Solid 4 under 5 hours.


Haha yes!!!!


----------



## Colchiro

Must be the equivalent of "burning in". 

Should he be doing that with an OC kernel?


----------



## douche1337

So what is this I'm hearing about not upgrading to the new v3.0.4 webOS patch? It might somehow complicate installation of CM when it gets released in the future due to the devs working predominantly with v3.0.2? Or is it mainly the issue of losing all the preware patches....


----------



## BamBam

Hey, I just wanted to join to say thanks, this all seems to be coming along quite well, and I can't wait to be running Android on my Touchpad 



douche1337 said:


> So what is this I'm hearing about not upgrading to the new v3.0.4 webOS patch? It might somehow complicate installation of CM when it gets released in the future due to the devs working predominantly with v3.0.2? Or is it mainly the issue of losing all the preware patches....


I also heard this somewhere.


----------



## Colchiro

Why don't we worry about that when we get to it?

Since NovaCom is used to install, I'm not worried about it.


----------



## BamBam

Colchiro said:


> Why don't we worry about that when we get to it?


Cause it would really suck if people waited all this time for Android only to not be able to install it.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Regardless of your webOS version, it shouldn't matter. Besides, you can always just webOS doctor back to 3.0.2


----------



## Colchiro

^^^ Exactly!


----------



## scrizz

DarkRedFlame said:


> Regardless of your webOS version, it shouldn't matter. Besides, you can always just webOS doctor back to 3.0.2


yes, so people please stop spreading all the HP FUD BS.


----------



## d0u8l3m

So whats the status on Metal Gear Solid 4? lmao


----------



## Colchiro

I suspect it was a tweet about stress testing (or stress relief).


----------



## ftdn2006

d0u8l3m said:


> So whats the status on Metal Gear Solid 4? lmao


About 70% complete. Does not mean release...thats $30 extra.


----------



## BamBam

DarkRedFlame said:


> Regardless of your webOS version, it shouldn't matter. Besides, you can always just webOS doctor back to 3.0.2


Ah ok. I'm kinda new to webOS, so I wasn't quite sure.


----------



## austriak

Thanks for posting updates.


----------



## downlinx

thanks for posting updates guys, should have my TP here nextweek


----------



## DarkRedFlame

d0u8l3m said:


> So whats the status on Metal Gear Solid 4? lmao


Well i'll let you know one thing, beating it on Extreme is pretty hard


----------



## Minal_9999

Can someone please send us links to download new build. Recent;y I got new touchpad and I need to test it on my touch pad.

Cheers,

Android user


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Minal_9999 said:


> Can someone please send us links to download new build. Recent;y I got new touchpad and I need to test it on my touch pad.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Android user


There is no released build


----------



## Redflea

DarkRedFlame said:


> There is no released build


Party pooper!


----------



## salvoroni

DarkRedFlame said:


> There is no released build


You see, Minal_9999 was trying to get you with his little mind trick. I call it the act stupid and maybe they will accidentally release it to you trick. Oh man, he almost got you.


----------



## Ghostzyden

"salvoroni said:


> You see, Minal_9999 was trying to get you with his little mind trick. I call it the act stupid and maybe they will accidentally release it to you trick. Oh man, he almost got you.


Lol, I hope people start reading before asking, that'd be nice


----------



## soondolee

maybe he wants to sell his hp as android ready...:tongue2:


----------



## Minal_9999

Well buddy .I don't want to sell my touch pad with android in to. I want to put android in it so that I can download apps and start using it.I am not goin to make millions from it.


----------



## blaggard

Minal_9999 said:


> Can someone please send us links to download new build. Recent;y I got new touchpad and I need to test it on my touch pad.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Android user


How about reading the thread before posting?


----------



## raskol

New here. A couple of quick things (and I'm not in any way a coder so have patience):
- Is there a paypal account associated with this project where I can make a donation?
- Looks like it's almost done, but I'm curious whether the Android App Store is part of the Chroid package.
- Any major issues with Android apps loading/performing?


----------



## blaggard

raskol said:


> New here. A couple of quick things (and I'm not in any way a coder so have patience):
> - Is there a paypal account associated with this project where I can make a donation?
> - Looks like it's almost done, but I'm curious whether the Android App Store is part of the Chroid package.
> - Any major issues with Android apps loading/performing?


Have a google of cyanogen and you'll find links to previous and current work.


----------



## wmsjr2012

b16 said:


> Hey guys, lets let the good times roll, these guys bust their butts for us. DarkRedFlame, we appreciate what you do bud!


I second that!!!! THANK YOU TO ALL who are contributing to this project! 
Thank you DarkRedFlame!
But I am concerned... DarkRedFlame profile picture...Please hold off till the project is done..
LOL Love you guys!


----------



## phoneharry

hey that football game last night was something huh?!


----------



## 32BitWhore

Was finally able to register (WebOS doesn't like the little Captcha puzzles apparently) so I can show my support. So here it is. See it? My support? It's huge. Thanks for all your hard work CM team and DarkRedFlame for making a thread I've been following for months now.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## QuAn64m

i just cant wait to have cm7 on my touchpad...i am following this thread a while now...i am feeling like a little child on christmas day


----------



## zappcatt

blaggard said:


> Have a google of cyanogen and you'll find links to previous and current work.


Actually his question was about the Chroid package...for some reason they decided to track that here in the Cm thread so people asking for newest release actually could be asking about that....he specificially asked about the chroid package and app store support.

I realize I am a no one, but would you guys mind taking the info on chompers chroid package out and starting its own thread? Most of us here have no interest in it and are breathlessly following the CM port....


----------



## zappcatt

DarkRedFlame said:


> There is no released build


He could be asking about the Chroid package since you are now tracking that in this thread also.....


----------



## Colchiro

zappcatt said:


> He could be asking about the Chroid package since you are now tracking that in this thread also.....


Chroid in this thread? Do we have to?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Colchiro said:


> Chroid in this thread? Do we have to?


Don't have to, but it is a project that is being ACTIVELY worked on  (Unlike Touchdroid)


----------



## Colchiro

I assumed this thread was applicable since we have daily updates that need to be interpreted.

I wasn't aware that Chroid was that active.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Colchiro said:


> I assumed this thread was applicable since we have daily updates that need to be interpreted.
> 
> I wasn't aware that Chroid was that active.


Well Chroid won't be updated in this thread except for version numbers, hence why I link it to the other thread.


----------



## sandman

Well after installing (then deleting the Chroid app) I can fully understand why the CM team are waiting till they get android completely stable and usable before releasing it. Keep up the good work team, I for one cant wait for the release.
One question if I may. From what I understand - the CM team are working on a GB port as HC code has not been made publicly available. How much work will be involved for the team to get ICS working once they have nailed GB? Also how come ICS has been ported onto other devices (advent vega)?
Thanks again for the work that that has gone into this and for keeping the thread updated.


----------



## Colchiro

Since they chose to use source code for drivers, the port to ICS will be relatively painless.

Had they not used source, they would have had to start all over again.


----------



## mputtr

Afaik, any supposed port of ICS is mostly just a launcher made to look like ics based on video leaks more than actually being a real ICS rom.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Ardvaark

HP stands to gain quite a bit with this release. I think they should dump some cash on the team.


----------



## Colchiro

Cash? We'd settle for some source code (and a cheeseburger).


----------



## dave99

Ardvaark said:


> HP stands to gain quite a bit with this release. I think they should dump some cash on the team.


Gotta disagree there, HP stands to lose quite a bit if a very functional android port comes out. They are abandoning the touchpad hardware itself, but webOS has some value still for them, if nothing else to sell to someone else. If they lose most of their touchpad install base to android (perhaps a half million units), webOS is that much less valuable to a buyer.

Google on the other hand, stands to gain a pretty sizable tablet base, it would be in their interest for a port to work out, given that android tablets haven't flown off shelves.


----------



## sandman

sandman said:


> Also how come ICS has been ported onto other devices (advent vega)?
> Thanks again for the work that that has gone into this and for keeping the thread updated.


whoops, I meant honeycomb.


----------



## Colchiro

You were credible until you said, "whoops".

HC is not an option since source code will not be available.


----------



## mputtr

"sandman said:


> whoops, I meant honeycomb.


No. 
Search before you post.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sandman

mputtr said:


> No.
> Search before you post.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using RootzWiki Forums


I know hc is not open source, my question was how did it get ported to other tablets like the Vega?

read the post before you reply.


----------



## Ardvaark

dave99 said:


> Gotta disagree there, HP stands to lose quite a bit if a very functional android port comes out. They are abandoning the touchpad hardware itself, but webOS has some value still for them, if nothing else to sell to someone else. If they lose most of their touchpad install base to android (perhaps a half million units), webOS is that much less valuable to a buyer.
> 
> Google on the other hand, stands to gain a pretty sizable tablet base, it would be in their interest for a port to work out, given that android tablets haven't flown off shelves.


You're right, I didn't take WEBOS into account. I was thinking hardware sales only.


----------



## lafester

Colchiro said:


> You were credible until you said, "whoops".
> 
> HC is not an option since source code will not be available.


Sure it will. Just not until after ICS is released making it somewhat useless.


----------



## Colchiro

Short answer:


Colchiro said:


> HC is not an option since source code will not be available.


Slightly longer, slightly better answer:


lafester said:


> Sure it will. Just not until after ICS is released making it somewhat useless.


Much better and newer code will be available first so it's still somewhat useless. Code for current HC released on tablets came directly from Google.

Now wasn't that a lot of work to answer a question for someone who doesn't read before he posts?


----------



## mputtr

sandman said:


> I know hc is not open source, my question was how did it get ported to other tablets like the Vega?
> 
> read the post before you reply.


wrong. it came from a dump or ripped from a tablet device. this is common practice for many years and it's nothing new. that's why there's a big difference between open source and ripped rom. open source is 100% unadulterated by the manufacturer and released straight from google while the ripped versions are from a device.

your question has nothing to do w/ the tp, so again, search before you post. or atleast read the description of how the hc came to be on different devices. they tell you where it is ripped from.


----------



## BrentBlend

I want to lock this thread
Likewoahomgwtfbbqows


----------



## scrizz

Lots of misinformation flying around.
:wink2:


----------



## koftheworld

would it be fair to say that this release will have adhoc support?


----------



## Colchiro

Why, you have an old cell phone?


----------



## mooja

holy beans no more critical level issues on the tracker!


----------



## Colchiro

Time for another beer.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

BrentBlend said:


> I want to lock this thread
> Likewoahomgwtfbbqows


No complaints here


----------



## Colchiro

Dang that's a lot of green.


----------



## Redflea

"Colchiro said:


> Dang that's a lot of green.


F-ing A it is! Damn, amazingly productive weekend!


----------



## mputtr

Can we find someone to spam or find out [email protected] 's real email address and fill his inbox up with crap till he stops posting stupid crap on the issues site? It's like finding "I WUZ HERE 2011" on a newspaper... stupid. and annoying.


----------



## Richboy455

CM7.1 was just released. In the press release it states that the Touchpad is in beta stages, and will be promoted to release or release candidate in the next few weeks when the code is merged into their build tree.

Hopefully this means that we aren't too far out 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

"mputtr said:


> Can we find someone to spam or find out [email protected] 's real email address and fill his inbox up with crap till he stops posting stupid crap on the issues site? It's like finding "I WUZ HERE 2011" on a newspaper... stupid. and annoying.


Better yet, ignore him, and let the devs deal with it in whatever way they see fit...


----------



## koftheworld

Colchiro said:


> Why, you have an old cell phone?


Yup, an original Droid
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## stryver

that IS big progress in a few days! Its so close I can taste it! Cm should get a partnership with google, I mean they're converting other os devices to make google more money, I know I'll be spending money in the market as soon as I get gingerbread on my touchpad, I looove the android market and the open source, customization etc. Its good to know I won't be stuck with a dead os, thank you CM, pre-emptively. I can't wait!


----------



## zigzagable

what exactly is Chroot?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

zigzagable said:


> what exactly is Chroot?


Change Root

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot


----------



## zigzagable

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Change Root
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot


thanks but what i meant to say was "what is chroid"


----------



## naisho

zigzagable said:


> thanks but what i meant to say was "what is chroid"


Chroot + Android

Chroid is a made up term for a Chroot 'jailed' version of Android, like the Debian and Ubuntu versions of Linux that are available through Preware.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

zigzagable said:


> thanks but what i meant to say was "what is chroid"


Its an Alpha version making the rounds that uses chroot to run Android inside a WebOS 'Card'

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7406-Chomper-Android-Build

Pretty unstable, but fun to look at. At least until Green/CM releases a new video


----------



## Tomen8r

Most are better off not installing in on their TP's, particularly if your waiting for CM7 to come out. It is a sloppy script and causes issues. Plan on going back and using WebOS doctor when (not if) you uninstall it. Too flaky, video flutters all the time and it is a mess. The 0.1.0 version is worse than the 0.0.1 versioni ... Beware!


----------



## mooja

i think i just wet myself

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,8748


----------



## RedSpyder

mooja said:


> i think i just wet myself
> 
> http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,8748


Neevermind..


----------



## mooja

RedSpyder said:


> what does add tenderloin means?


if you saw the last video, tenderloin is the CM name for the touchpad. (like how encore is the nook color)


----------



## zigzagable

Tomen8r said:


> Most are better off not installing in on their TP's, particularly if your waiting for CM7 to come out. It is a sloppy script and causes issues. Plan on going back and using WebOS doctor when (not if) you uninstall it. Too flaky, video flutters all the time and it is a mess. The 0.1.0 version is worse than the 0.0.1 versioni ... Beware!


i just uninstalled it through preware and everything seems fine. why would i have to doctor?


----------



## zigzagable

mooja said:


> i think i just wet myself
> 
> http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,8748


what am i looking at and why did you wet yourself? lol


----------



## mooja

zigzagable said:


> what am i looking at and why did you wet yourself? lol


tenderloin is the CM name for the touchpad as shown in their last video, this is the first merge attempt into their main github that ive seen, so release might be soonish


----------



## Colchiro

It means soon you'll want to watch this for changes: http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=tenderloin


----------



## hwboy4

mooja said:


> i think i just wet myself
> 
> http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,8748


I'd hold off on the wetting until we see this reviewed and committed. :grin3:

It is a good sign though


----------



## Xenomorph

Haha! Is the TouchPad really called the Tenderloin?

Where do these names come from? I know my Nook Color is the Encore.


----------



## Colchiro

It's much nicer than the cdma_shadow for the DroidX.


----------



## nexus14

Xenomorph said:


> Haha! Is the TouchPad really called the Tenderloin?
> 
> Where do these names come from? I know my Nook Color is the Encore.


Most of them are internal names that HP, HTC, Samsung, Motorola, etc use. Some of them are very strange and unique and are probably made by our very own CM developers; I think Tenderloin is one of them, since Topaz was the internal name thrown around for the Touchpad (need citation?).


----------



## Byock

Since the files in WebOS refer to /boot/System.map-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin

Strong evidence HP considers the TouchPad "Tenderloin. "


----------



## zigzagable

mooja said:


> tenderloin is the CM name for the touchpad as shown in their last video, this is the first merge attempt into their main github that ive seen, so release might be soonish


ok i gotcha. thanks


----------



## Xenomorph

Byock said:


> Since the files in WebOS refer to /boot/System.map-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
> 
> Strong evidence HP considers the TouchPad "Tenderloin. "


"Palm Tenderloin" actually sounds kinda creepy/gross.


----------



## jason32835

What is up with this?



> Alexey Roslyakov -1 I would prefer that you didn't submit this


----------



## JesusFreak316

jason32835 said:


> What is up with this?


Further down the page:


> Alexey Roslyakov Oct 9
> 
> I would prefer that you didn't submit this
> Are there enough files to build CM for HPTouchpad? Could you boot up image you built using this vendor?
> I suppose it's only useful as placeholder
> 
> Erik Hardesty Oct 9
> 
> Yes, there is enough in the cm github to build for the Touchpad. It is not public atm


It seems the guy was just concerned that this wasn't far along enough yet to add. Dalingrin seems to think otherwise. The source is still private though. (as it probably should be)


----------



## nysicko

I want to thank you guys for all the hard work can't wait to put android on my touchpad


----------



## jason32835

JesusFreak316 said:


> Further down the page:
> 
> It seems the guy was just concerned that this wasn't far along enough yet to add.


How dare he??? :androidwink:


----------



## piiman

zigzagable said:


> i just uninstalled it through preware and everything seems fine. why would i have to doctor?


Because now your kernel is locked in and can't be changed.


----------



## Trompeta

mooja said:


> if you saw the last video, tenderloin is the CM name for the touchpad. (like how encore is the nook color)


video link?


----------



## mooja

Trompeta said:


> video link?


check the OP.

its the latest video with the ACMEInstaller


----------



## chrisyetter

I put together an ifttt to send me a txt when they release it.

http://ifttt.com/recipes/4828


----------



## amilo

chrisyetter said:


> I put together an ifttt to send me a txt when they release it.
> 
> http://ifttt.com/recipes/4828


Thanks!Never knew you could do this!
How do you know when they release it?


----------



## koenvbeek

Download page had been created; it still empty though... http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin and http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=touchpad


----------



## victorfolz

Dont forget to check this one also, they may release here http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=therisnosenseinbeingsoanxious


----------



## Redflea

victorfolz said:


> dont forget to check this one also, they may release here http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=therisnosenseinbeingsoanxious


lol


----------



## Xenomorph

koenvbeek said:


> Download page had been created; it still empty though... http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin and http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=touchpad


http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=iOS-for-TouchPad


----------



## times_infinity

"koenvbeek said:


> Download page had been created; it still empty though... http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin and http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=touchpad


they actually haven't, you can put anything after ?device= and it'll create the page.


----------



## koenvbeek

"times_infinity said:


> they actually haven't, you can put anything after ?device= and it'll create the page.


Just found out as well... Sorry for this dumb post, I was just trying to help...


----------



## Funkybrunk

piiman said:


> Because now your kernel is locked in and can't be changed.


You sir, are correct. Just tried to change the kernel after uninstalling chdroid, and it won't stick. Guess I need to use webOS Dr. Dammit.


----------



## kaede

victorfolz said:


> Dont forget to check this one also, they may release here http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=therisnosenseinbeingsoanxious


http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=ipad2

:money:


----------



## matthileo

Is it just me or is the cmtouchpad issues list broken?

[sent from my droid]


----------



## Colchiro

Same here.

Wouldn't be surprised if they moved or renamed it.

Maybe it's on CM's system now?


----------



## Trompeta

mooja said:


> check the OP.
> 
> its the latest video with the ACMEInstaller


ahhh ok... Saw that one


----------



## times_infinity

"koenvbeek said:


> Just found out as well... Sorry for this dumb post, I was just trying to help...


i never called your post dumb.  i was just pointing it out. but it was helpful in actually giving people a link to go to once nightlies start.


----------



## matthileo

Colchiro said:


> Same here.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they moved or renamed it.
> 
> Maybe it's on CM's system now?


I'm getting the same problem with: http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/list
Maybe it's just a generic google code problem?


----------



## calris

matthileo said:


> I'm getting the same problem with: http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/list
> Maybe it's just a generic google code problem?


It was down, but it's back now


----------



## Colchiro

It's back!


----------



## calris

Air Plane mode fixed 

3 High, 10 Medium, 10 Low priority issues still open...

I image as release blockers, the following are irrelavent:
#58 - WiFi Scaling (Medium) - nuisance post
#16 - Get Android kernel source from HP (Medium) - Who needs it if everything is working 
#38 - Investigate HDMI (Low) - Touchpad doesn't do it now (3.0.2) anyway
#22 - Self-powered USB host (Low) - Touchpad doesn't do it now (3.0.2) anyway (?)
#21 - Investigate GPS (Low) - Impossible - No hardware support (?)

So that leaves:
3 High, 8 Medium, 7 Low priority issues that can potentially block release


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Added Priority system, hope you like it 

Merged Posts


----------



## Comet

I got my TouchPad a few days ago and I'm loving it.
Although I've had the chance to experience Android from friends, I'm looking forward to actually owning my first Android device :androidwink:


----------



## calris

DarkRedFlame said:


> Added Priority system, hope you like it


Any chance dalingrin could indicate which issues are potential 'release blockers'?

...Oh snap, that sounded awfully close to an ETA request...


----------



## LukeS

> Poll: Add Fix Issues to main post?


Huh?? What is this poll asking?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Complete overhaul of thread


----------



## zappcatt

DarkRedFlame said:


> Complete overhaul of thread


Awesome! Much better. CM in post 1....anything else down below!


----------



## redundant409

yay hope to see this soon! Can't wait. Only minor problems now, (besides batter drain issues ofc)


----------



## matthileo

New vid? "Topic for #cyanogenmod-touchpad is "Official CM Thread: http://bit.ly/opBUiw | CMTP Devs on Twitter: http://bit.ly/oCjawL | Videos: http://bit.ly/ov78jY | Build Progress: http://bit.ly/pqeyIr | Please don't ask for ETAs | CM Progress at http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/ | New Video Tonight 10/10/11"

--
matt katzenberger
http://katzmatt.com
[sent from my touchpad]


----------



## Xenomorph

If there are changes coming to this thread, how about also changing the forum name to the correct capitalization HP uses? HP capitalizes the *P* in Touch*P*ad, and the *w* is lowercase in *w*ebOS.

HP Touchpad -> HP TouchPad
HP Touchpad WebOS Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad webOS Developer Forum
HP Touchpad Android Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad Android Developer Forum

It looks silly that there were forums created for the TouchPad and webOS and they weren't written how HP writes them. Doesn't anyone care about capitalization in names?


----------



## Ghostzyden

"Xenomorph said:


> If there are changes coming to this thread, how about also changing the forum name to the correct capitalization HP uses? HP capitalizes the P in TouchPad, and the w is lowercase in webOS.
> 
> HP Touchpad -> HP TouchPad
> HP Touchpad WebOS Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad webOS Developer Forum
> HP Touchpad Android Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad Android Developer Forum
> 
> It looks silly that there were forums created for the TouchPad and webOS and they weren't written how HP writes them. Doesn't anyone care about capitalization in names?


Not really, I get the idea, not worried about it


----------



## gamer765

Your new layout is much better. Easier to keep track of things. For new issues that get added to the list, mind adding a new tag to it?


----------



## osaeed

DarkRedFlame said:


> Added Priority system, hope you like it
> 
> Merged Posts


Thanks for the up to date information! Nice job on the OP, its easy to read!


----------



## sekulic

Just registered to say THANK YOU to the whole CM team for their hard work on this and many many other ROMs. You folks are one awesome, dedicated bunch. My Touchpad is so excited it can hardly keep its case on.


----------



## pvandenh

Quick question, if anyone knows the answer. How far are CM gonna work down the issue tracker before releasing? All High/Medium only, or the Low priority issues too? Just trying to gauge what point we are waiting for. Thanks!

PS - This isn't an ETA request. Just wanting to know what is left to action before a release.


----------



## Ghostzyden

"pvandenh said:


> Quick question, if anyone knows the answer. How far are CM gonna work down the issue tracker before releasing? All High/Medium only, or the Low priority issues too? Just trying to gauge what point we are waiting for. Thanks!
> 
> PS - This isn't an ETA request. Just wanting to know what is left to action before a release.


They'll just keep going until they feel it's stable enough and fit for a release. So pretty much the higher up issues and some simple low priority ones most likely.


----------



## gamer765

By adding the new tag to new entries I mean something similar to this appended to the beginning or end.
*[New]* Some issue here
Some issue here *[New]*


----------



## bushfire

Many thanks to DRF and the rest of CM team for taking time to work on this...great to see a group of individuals doing stuff that big corporations with all their budgets and resources don't bother to do or do well. I can't wait for the release like all the others..my Touchpad is idling away most of the time waiting for android.

But I can see it is pretty close, so many issues showing Fixed status other than the battery ones..perhaps we will hear good news once that is out of the way..


----------



## scifan

Xenomorph said:


> If there are changes coming to this thread, how about also changing the forum name to the correct capitalization HP uses? HP capitalizes the *P* in Touch*P*ad, and the *w* is lowercase in *w*ebOS.
> 
> HP Touchpad -> HP TouchPad
> HP Touchpad WebOS Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad webOS Developer Forum
> HP Touchpad Android Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad Android Developer Forum
> 
> It looks silly that there were forums created for the TouchPad and webOS and they weren't written how HP writes them. Doesn't anyone care about capitalization in names?


Since this whole project is an abomination in HP's view, I wouldn't worry too much about it...


----------



## Carlo

Been lurking for a few weeks and decided to register today so I could +thanks the OP.

Well done fella(s) on this project.

And a personal thank you for adding DivX codec support


----------



## bhazard

Excited to see what the new video has in store. Love the CM7 guys.


----------



## blkhockeypro19

"HOLY CRAP! No WONDER the man needs sleep! LOOK WHAT HE JUST FINISHED OFF!! http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/updates/list

4 min ago
issue 57 (Random loss of Touch screen ) Status changed by [email protected] - Status: Fixed
5 min ago
issue 55 (Possible issue with a6 irq and wake lock) Status changed by [email protected] - Status: Fixed
6 min ago
issue 61 (Camera does not take pictues) reported by [email protected] - media_profiles.xml still needed and something else is wrong also.
6 min ago
issue 53 (Camera pictures and rotation) Status changed by [email protected] - Status: Fixed
7 min ago
issue 45 (Blank screen for 10 seconds at startup) Status changed by [email protected] - fixed with an ugly hack by jonpry Status: Fixed
Sorry for yelling, I just felt it worth YELLING ABOUT!"

-From http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port/page159


----------



## eruisi

Also want to say "Thank you" to CM7 team for their hardworking and great progress so far. Can't wait to see the final release.


----------



## omegamongoose

Seems like we're getting closer and closer. Aside from the gyroscope issue, which it SEEMS like nobody is touching (which is fine by me; it's mostly just for games, right?), pretty much all of the important stuff looks done. It just hope we can run Android while still OCing this puppy.

Also, since I'm hoping already, I hope ICS is a breeze to port after all this . . .


----------



## Xenomorph

Anyone know why the Gyroscope is being ignored?


----------



## amilo

Xenomorph said:


> Anyone know why the Gyroscope is being ignored?


It's ssssccccccccccaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyy...........................................


----------



## BrentBlend

None of the dev can figure out the force when in a centrifugal rotation

Even Wolfram can't figure out the Redux of a tenderloin at peak mass diffused impact

Someone invest in a kaleidoscope to help these cats out


----------



## dreed75

"Xenomorph said:


> Anyone know why the Gyroscope is being ignored?


What is the purpose of a gyro anyway. Isn't it basically a 3 axis accelerometer? The other accelerometer issue is fixed so games should be fine. I just can't figure out the need of a gyro. The TP doesnt need inertial guidance lol


----------



## BrentBlend

I think it's an orientation thing

I'm new though so.....prolly not


----------



## frankydroid

dreed75 said:


> What is the purpose of a gyro anyway. Isn't it basically a 3 axis accelerometer? The other accelerometer issue is fixed so games should be fine. I just can't figure out the need of a gyro. The TP doesnt need inertial guidance lol


A gyro detects the rate of change of rotation (possibly poor wording) across the xyz axes. It uses that to determine the orientation it has been changed to. It becomes much more powerful when coupled with an accelerometer which detects the rate of change of velocity, in xyz

But in the HP Tenderloin it would probably only be useful for gaming.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalTitan

XenOMorPh,

I DoN't ThinK AnyoNe CaRes aBouT thE cApiTaliZatIoN. :grin3: Just kidding.

Dalingrin, DarkRedFlame, and the entire team! You guys are the best!



Xenomorph said:


> If there are changes coming to this thread, how about also changing the forum name to the correct capitalization HP uses? HP capitalizes the *P* in Touch*P*ad, and the *w* is lowercase in *w*ebOS.
> 
> HP Touchpad -> HP TouchPad
> HP Touchpad WebOS Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad webOS Developer Forum
> HP Touchpad Android Developer Forum -> HP TouchPad Android Developer Forum
> 
> It looks silly that there were forums created for the TouchPad and webOS and they weren't written how HP writes them. Doesn't anyone care about capitalization in names?


----------



## ftdn2006

not trolling or anything, but this video shows exactly the difference between the gyro and accelerometer. In short, the gyro isn't needed. Its a nice feature.


----------



## Xenomorph

ftdn2006 said:


> not trolling or anything, but this video shows exactly the difference between the gyro and accelerometer. In short, the gyro isn't needed. Its a nice feature.


Well, I remember loading up an app on my iPhone 3GS, and it complained that it couldn't work because I didn't have a gyroscope (something in the iPhone 4 and newer). I felt like I was missing out on something _magical_.


----------



## xCaldazar

Quick question if: "Medium Priority Camera does not take pictures [[Accepted]"
How can we know: "Fixed Camera fails to save to disk, does not rotate (Fixed 10/11)"

I other words, if the camera can't take pictures how can it be successfully saving to disk?

Thanks to the dev's for all the hard work. I see things are progressing very quickly now. Lots of updates/fixes, I have been stalking this page like no other. =D


----------



## acithium

the gyro to me isn't as important as being able to install android (if only to use a better web browser). The stock webOS browser is garbage.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## vistazifta

takes video just not pics


----------



## amilo

vistazifta said:


> takes video just not pics


Is he paying you for that?
Are they "Arty" videos??:androidwink:


----------



## zigzagable

piiman said:


> Because now your kernel is locked in and can't be changed.


there has to be another way! i just doctored and really don't want to do it again! :androidsad:


----------



## tweak41

Speaking of kernel, what version are they working with?


----------



## Redflea

And another one bites the dust!

"Fixed msm_rotator does not work correctly. Screen may rotate for video, but becomes distorted. (Fixed 10/11)"

Man, the speed at which a lot of significant bugs have been resolved lately is impressive...no matter how fast I read, I can't keep up.


----------



## Colchiro

tweak41 said:


> Speaking of kernel, what version are they working with?


I'm guessing the same as the Nook Color... 2.6.32.


----------



## aeronauticsrock

Has anyone seen or heard anything in IRC or elsewhere whether we'll see last nights video (as mentioned by Dalingrin) tonight?


----------



## drt054

OH BABY I am getting excited.. I know the % was removed but the update today, that looks at least 90% complete!!!! Can't wait!!!! oh yeah, and new video please?


----------



## wes

I think we've just gotta keep checking his twitter or the youtube page re: the new video


----------



## calris

drt054 said:


> OH BABY I am getting excited.. I know the % was removed but the update today, that looks at least 90% complete!!!! Can't wait!!!! oh yeah, and new video please?


Remember, 'assume' makes an 'ass' of 'u' and 'me'...
and crystal balls only work in movies and books


----------



## calris

wes said:


> I think we've just gotta keep checking his twitter or the youtube page re: the new video


Or http://www.youtube.com/user/greentheonly


----------



## wes

calris said:


> Or http://www.youtube.com/user/greentheonly


Right


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Did a quick update


----------



## xenonrider

calris said:


> Or http://www.youtube.com/user/greentheonly


Why does he demo with the HP plastic packaging still on? Is that his cheap screen protector?


----------



## mooja

xenonrider said:


> Why does he demo with the HP plastic packaging still on? Is that his cheap screen protector?


so you can see that its a brand new TP


----------



## sheller106

wes said:


> I think we've just gotta keep checking his twitter or the youtube page re: the new video


 apparently there was a last minute issue...until they get that worked out the video is put to the side indefinitely, that is coming from dal's twitter


----------



## Amol

are you guys done with 2D acceleration?


----------



## juanjico

The event at ifttt.org as been triggered, but the Touchpad version as not been released. The trigger at ifttt.org is incorrect because it only look for *changes* on the RSS, not for the tenderloin device appears on it.


----------



## jakester22

This video is perfect. It is so great to see not only the install, but to see the ease of going between the two OSs. The work is spot on! I am ultra impressed, and will gladly wait for you guys to finish what you feel is needed! HUGE thanks!


----------



## naisho

juanjico said:


> The event at ifttt.org as been triggered, but the Touchpad version as not been released. The trigger at ifttt.org is incorrect because it only look for *changes* on the RSS, not for the tenderloin device appears on it.


Thank you. I was using that event and spent the last 30 trying to find out if the build had properly been released or not. Learned a lesson on that one; always do your own programming :androidwink:


----------



## fgdn17

Colchiro said:


> I'm guessing the same as the Nook Color... 2.6.32.


I'm guessing:

[ 0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin


----------



## Richboy455

That video has been out for over a week now. Supposedly there is another one coming that will show off even more

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Plancy

Yeah that video is over 2 weeks old just look at the obvious timestamp. The next video has been delayed indefinitely according to dalingrin's tweet.


----------



## dalingrin

Xenomorph said:


> Well, I remember loading up an app on my iPhone 3GS, and it complained that it couldn't work because I didn't have a gyroscope (something in the iPhone 4 and newer). I felt like I was missing out on something _magical_.


I think you'd have to struggle pretty hard to find a game that actually needs or even uses a gyroscope to any great degree.



Colchiro said:


> I'm guessing the same as the Nook Color... 2.6.32.


Its 2.6.35


----------



## jaju123

Hey Dalingrin, any news on that video or at least what it will contain? Or is it a surprise? 
Keep up the good work, but also sleep! Sleep = success!


----------



## jaju123

Double post sorry!


----------



## mputtr

check his twitter.
video is suspended indefinitely.


----------



## scrizz

mputtr said:


> check his twitter.
> video is suspended indefinitely.


your avatar suits you perfectly.


----------



## mputtr

thanks


----------



## amilo

mputtr said:


> thanks


Don't think that was meant as a compliment!!!:money:


----------



## mputtr

not that i care if it was a complement. I like the character


----------



## popinadam

Will this dual boot work with the HP Touchpad 4G as well or just the wifi only versions?


----------



## mputtr

probably. more like touchpad 3g if you can get your hands on it.... i dont know of any that is available to the public.


----------



## Razor512

Does the acceptance of there being no 2d acceleration mean that they will no longer attempt to bring about 2D hardware acceleration?

Without the acceleration, you will generally have higher CPU usage, less battery life and lag in games that do not rely on 3D acceleration.


----------



## Redflea

Razor512 said:


> Does the acceptance of there being no 2d acceleration mean that they will no longer attempt to bring about 2D hardware acceleration?
> 
> Without the acceleration, you will generally have higher CPU usage, less battery life and lag in games that do not rely on 3D acceleration.


"Accepted" just means it's been added to the list of defects that are being prioritized, doesn't mean it's being accepted as OK to leave it as is. The priority rating is what matters in terms of when/if defects will get attention.


----------



## mputtr

think of it this way:
issue is submitted
they decide what if they're going to work on it. 
if they are going to work on it: accepted
if not: won't fix


----------



## Redflea

Don't remember discussing this:

Low Priority GPS apps crashes because apps assume for valid GPS [Accepted]

One of the things the TP does in webOS is allow BT pairing of a GPS device for use in navigation with apps that can see and use the external GPS, like the Maptool Pro app.

What is the expectation for BT pairing of GPS devices to work w/GPS apps in the TP Android build, most particularly Google Maps. Will that be enabled, and is a fix for the defect above required to enable it? Is it expected that we will be able to use Google Nav w/the TP Android build w/an external BT GPS device (or our Android phone, using the BT GPS share app) when all is said and done?


----------



## mputtr

I'm assuming that the bt reciever will just translate the signal for the app?


----------



## DarkRedFlame

Razor512 said:


> Does the acceptance of there being no 2d acceleration mean that they will no longer attempt to bring about 2D hardware acceleration?
> 
> Without the acceleration, you will generally have higher CPU usage, less battery life and lag in games that do not rely on 3D acceleration.


Decided to update that for you. There isn't much 2D Accel going on in gingerbread anyway


----------



## easyguy

ohhh Great, one more "high priority" added to the list.


----------



## altimax98

dalingrin said:


> I think you'd have to struggle pretty hard to find a game that actually needs or even uses a gyroscope to any great degree.


doesn't that baseball game in the video use the gyroscope?


----------



## Cregor

how long is your best guess till this gets released to everyone? Just got my touchpad and itching to get some Android goodness on it.


----------



## aeronauticsrock

Cregor said:


> how long is your best guess till this gets released to everyone? Just got my touchpad and itching to get some Android goodness on it.


bad idea....the first rule of CM is...


----------



## Xenomorph

Razor512 said:


> Does the acceptance of there being no 2d acceleration mean that they will no longer attempt to bring about 2D hardware acceleration?
> 
> Without the acceleration, you will generally have higher CPU usage, less battery life and lag in games that do not rely on 3D acceleration.


Keep in mind lots of Android devices have been piling up since 2008 that *still* don't have 2D acceleration.


----------



## Redflea

mputtr said:


> I'm assuming that the bt reciever will just translate the signal for the app?


I don't think we can assume anything...that's why I'm asking.


----------



## eruisi

Personally, I hope to see the following features:

1. GPS through BT GPS receiver
2. HDMI output through USB
3. support more BT profiles (as long as possible, e.g., keyboard, mouse, A2DP, etc)

Thanks CM7 guys for their amazing progress.


----------



## sheller106

"aeronauticsrock said:


> bad idea....the first rule of CM is...


You don't talk about CM


----------



## scifan

Answer is.... 2 weeks.... Always 2 weeks... 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnirr

"scifan said:


> Answer is.... 2 weeks.... Always 2 weeks...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


OMG 2 weeks! I can't wait!

(yes I know you were being funny)


----------



## Cregor

Yeah I know. But I'm dying to get this. Can't blame a guy for trying.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sekulic

Woah, ALPHA RELEASE!! Time to start playing...


----------



## davidshalom

Download here :

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port

For those can't find the Novacom Installer as instructed for Win.Here a link!
http://universal-novacom-installer.googlecode.com/files/Universal Novacom Installer.jar


----------



## mputtr

as much as I want to dl this... I'm gonna wait a little longer. patience is king


----------



## kaede

scifan said:


> Answer is.... 2 weeks.... Always 2 weeks...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


yeah you're wrong :grin2:


----------



## Rakeesh

eruisi said:


> Personally, I hope to see the following features:
> 
> 1. GPS through BT GPS receiver


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5682-CM7-Alpha-Released-10-13/page7&p=136912#post136912


----------



## redundant409

its out!!!!!!11!!1!1one!1!11!11!
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port


----------



## Lafayette

Thank you very "tout plein" !

Can I make a translation for french's fan ?


----------



## MK500

I hope it's ok to post a quick thank you here.

I'm posting from my first Android Device; my Touchpad running Alpha 1 CM7!

Thanks for all the hard work to make this possible.


----------



## ccllvmtest

TKS for this rom


----------



## brokensocialsteve

Thanks for the early birthday present! Absolutely delighted!

Just gutted I'm at work and I've left my touchpad at home!!


----------



## acuum

Gutted I left my TP at home today, i'll have to wait until tomorrow to play!

Thank you for all your hard work on this dev team!!!


----------



## Carlo

Grats on the alpha guys. Will be trying this at home tonight.

Any vids yet from anyone who's done ti?


----------



## Carlo

Grats on the alpha guys. Will be trying this at home tonight.

Any vids yet from anyone who's done ti?


----------



## bushfire

Great news!!! Thanks to everyone involved..
Shall try out asap


----------



## bushfire

duplicate..


----------



## chrisrich85

Fantastic alpha so far..... one quick question has anyone tried MKV video files yet? i have tried and picture is perfect but sound doesnt work. Tried MOBO player and MX player.


----------



## tekistry

I'm stunned.
Installed it this morning, love it - fantastic work, thanks CYM team


----------



## rtificial

Excellent work! Regardless of any potential problems, the first experiences are great! It runs smooth and fast, comared to WebOS anyway


----------



## TheSable

Amazing work guys, so far the build seems stable enough (had one or two crashes)

Can't wait to get the marketplace on there!


----------



## Trevk2011

TheSable said:


> Amazing work guys, so far the build seems stable enough (had one or two crashes)
> 
> Can't wait to get the marketplace on there!


Flash the latest G-Apps Update....


----------



## oneboss302

YOU GUYS EFFING ROCK!!!!!!! Outstanding work!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## DUFRelic

Where can i report bugs? My TouchPad isnt waking up from sleep after a longer period of time. I had this one now 2 times.


----------



## scifan

DUFRelic said:


> Where can i report bugs? My TouchPad isnt waking up from sleep after a longer period of time. I had this one now 2 times.


You should report that over in the main alpha thread... when you say it isn't waking up... are you having to shut it down by holding the power button for ~ 15-20 seconds? or does it eventually come around?


----------



## oobatz

Just had to register and say thanks to all the peeps who are making this happen, everything worked first time. Excellent work.


----------



## mc30ie

Hi

i installed the cm7, works nicely
but after a reboot icant get to my webos and now teh power button will not bring up the reboot menu
how do i power it off ? is there another option to turn it off ?


----------



## DUFRelic

scifan said:


> You should report that over in the main alpha thread... when you say it isn't waking up... are you having to shut it down by holding the power button for ~ 15-20 seconds? or does it eventually come around?


I have to shut it completely down by holding power and home button...


----------



## fizz1234

im stuck on the step where you have to type the command in command prompt(using windows 7 64 bit) i browse down to the folder i have the ACMEInstaller file but when i paste the following in command prompt it gives an error.i have installed the complete web os sdk from the download link.
here is what im typing

$ novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller

any suggestions please?


----------



## fizz1234

im stuck on the step where you have to type the command in command prompt(using windows 7 64 bit) i browse down to the folder i have the ACMEInstaller file but when i paste the following in command prompt it gives an error.i have installed the complete web os sdk from the download link.
here is what im typing

$ novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller

any suggestions please?

Got it working:installed drivers for novaterm and restarted ,typed w/o the $ sign and boom started working:thankx guys


----------



## Avenger

Great news on the progress, just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work. I think I will wait a bit before trying, and until these install issues or misunderstandings get sorted  Perhaps someone can do a very dummy friendly guide to accompany the video?

Also, in terms of app compatibility, has anyone tried 720p mkv videos, Plants vs Zombies, or any other demanding tasks?

As for the market not working/not showing some apps, can we not just edit the build.prop to show the device as a transformer or iconia tablet in the marketplace?

EDIT:
Also, what programs were tried for video tests? I find DicePlayer to have the best results on my other devices.

Does the touchstone inductive charger function when booted in android and still charge?


----------



## Batnun

Trevk2011 said:


> Flash the latest G-Apps Update....


Installed the Google Apps, but can't find the Maps app... If you try to download it from the store, you're getting 'Your device is not compatible with this item' :-(

Batnun

.


----------



## chrisrich85

Avenger said:


> Great news on the progress, just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work. I think I will wait a bit before trying, and until these install issues or misunderstandings get sorted  Perhaps someone can do a very dummy friendly guide to accompany the video?
> 
> Also, in terms of app compatibility, has anyone tried 720p mkv videos, Plants vs Zombies, or any other demanding tasks?
> 
> As for the market not working/not showing some apps, can we not just edit the build.prop to show the device as a transformer or iconia tablet in the marketplace?


720p vid works perfectly for me but not sound, must be some sort of codec issue , only tried one file and its .MKV


----------



## nerdslogic

Although I think this is simply awesome I will be waiting for the final "stable" version before I try this. I would love to get Android on my TP but stability is important....just as important as functionality.


----------



## Avenger

delete


----------



## Avenger

chrisrich85 said:


> 720p vid works perfectly for me but not sound, must be some sort of codec issue , only tried one file and its .MKV


Thanks for the info - what players did you try? I find sometimes results vary based on hardware or software decoding being selected, and the app.



nerdslogic said:


> Although I think this is simply awesome I will be waiting for the final "stable" version before I try this. I would love to get Android on my TP but stability is important....just as important as functionality.


The front page leads you to believe it is very unstable and unreliable, but early feedback suggests it is actually a very usable build. It will be interesting to hear feedback from people who have used it over the course of a few days to see if they experience much incompatibility, or any crashing on a regular basis.


----------



## chrisrich85

Avenger said:


> Thanks for the info - what players did you try? I find sometimes results vary based on hardware or software decoding being selected, and the app.


So far ive tried the stick player, MOBO and MX all seem to handle the video fine. Ill try some more when i get home see what results i get.


----------



## Plancy

Can't seem to allow access to system to delete root apps. Root Uninstaller and File Manager can't. Other than that CM7 rules on the TP.


----------



## thoughtlesskyle

fizz1234 said:


> im stuck on the step where you have to type the command in command prompt(using windows 7 64 bit) i browse down to the folder i have the ACMEInstaller file but when i paste the following in command prompt it gives an error.i have installed the complete web os sdk from the download link.
> here is what im typing
> 
> $ novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller
> 
> any suggestions please?
> 
> Got it working:installed drivers for novaterm and restarted ,typed w/o the $ sign and boom started working:thankx guys


i have my installer chilling in my tools folder of my SDK, is there any thing else i would need to do? i navigated to the folder entered the command and it said novaterm is not a known file


----------



## umrdyldo

Alright I know i'm being an idiot.

How are you guys getting files onto the touchpad.

If i USB mount with windows a drive shows up that it says I need to format. Do i format or will that break the touchpad?

In the original instruction it says the media folder is shared between the OSes, but when I click on SD card nothing is in it


----------



## ccb3112

Having some issues with wifi. Worked once, then after reboot, goes to scanning, disconnect, scanning disconnect.

Had to do airplane mode, then it worked again...


----------



## pyro530

Anyone having issues rebooting into recovery mode? I cant flash anything since it just boots right up. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## umrdyldo

pyro530 said:


> Anyone having issues rebooting into recovery mode? I cant flash anything since it just boots right up. Anyone know how to fix this?


Did you install the boot manager he mentioned in the post?


----------



## devankadwish

For all you efforts... I applaud your dedication. Great job.


----------



## umrdyldo

Has anyone gotten Google apps to install, and if so, how.


----------



## thoughtlesskyle

umrdyldo said:


> Has anyone gotten Google apps to install, and if so, how.


flashed the rom and recovery via ACME then downloaded the gapps zip and flashed it in recovery


----------



## dingchow

is moboot the boot manager? If I didnt include it when I installed this can I install it now or do I have to start over?


----------



## sahilkhan

Great work guys , am all up and running,
either i a blind but for some reason i cant see android market , any ideas 
thanks


----------



## Xenomorph

ccb3112 said:


> Having some issues with wifi. Worked once, then after reboot, goes to scanning, disconnect, scanning disconnect.
> 
> Had to do airplane mode, then it worked again...


This has been my only issue so far. WiFi just keeps "dying".

I thought it was this issue:
http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=76

But my TouchPad hasn't slept, and I have the policy set to keep WiFi On all the time.


----------



## sahilkhan

Great work guys , am all up and running,
either i a blind but for some reason i cant see android market , any ideas 
thanks


----------



## Avenger

sahilkhan said:


> Great work guys , am all up and running,
> either i a blind but for some reason i cant see android market , any ideas
> thanks


Yes, read the thread and posts regarding the market, you need to install it.


----------



## Avenger

sahilkhan said:


> Great work guys , am all up and running,
> either i a blind but for some reason i cant see android market , any ideas
> thanks


Yes, read the thread and posts regarding the market, you need to install it.


----------



## Avenger

Anyone know why Chrome is causing double posts any time I hit quick reply?


----------



## sahilkhan

Am unable to find the post of thread which gives info on how to install the app market any ideas, or a link of some sort

thanks


----------



## umrdyldo

sahilkhan said:


> Am unable to find the post of thread which gives info on how to install the app market any ideas, or a link of some sort
> 
> thanks


Download:
gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip

Put in the CMINSTALL folder from the first step. 
After you have installed CM7 reboot into Recovery
Install ZIP from SD card and select the file.


----------



## kaede

Avenger said:


> Anyone know why Chrome is causing double posts any time I hit quick reply?


its not the chrome. so many people accesing this thread. too many request. im posting this using tapatalk also taking very long


----------



## lonelily

How do I install moboot properly after not doing it correctly the first time?


----------



## sahilkhan

umrdyldo said:


> Download:
> gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
> 
> Put in the CMINSTALL folder from the first step.
> After you have installed CM7 reboot into Recovery
> Install ZIP from SD card and select the file.


sorry do i have to reboot in webos recovery mode ? 
or there is some way of booting into CM7 recovery mode?


----------



## umrdyldo

sahilkhan said:


> sorry do i have to reboot in webos recovery mode ?
> or there is some way of booting into CM7 recovery mode?


You can either go into recovery by hitting shutdown, then boot to recovery while in CM7 or you should have installed the boot loader and recovery mode is a boot option


----------



## umrdyldo

sahilkhan said:


> sorry do i have to reboot in webos recovery mode ?
> or there is some way of booting into CM7 recovery mode?


You can either go into recovery by hitting shutdown, then boot to recovery while in CM7 or you should have installed the boot loader and recovery mode is a boot option


----------



## dingchow

how can moboot be installed after cm7 was installed?


----------



## umrdyldo

DUFRelic said:


> I have to shut it completely down by holding power and home button...


I had the same issue. Freaked me out.


----------



## nexus14

dingchow said:


> how can moboot be installed after cm7 was installed?


5. Using your computer, create a folder/directory on the HP WebOS device called "cminstall" in the first folder.

Inside this folder, copy the "update...zip" files you wish to install. Minimally, you should include the update-*moboot* and update-cm files described above. Optionally you may add the update-ClockworkMod and any other update...zip files you wish to have installed.


----------



## RogerX

"GPS (Does not seem possible to implement because hardware seems to be lacking GPS functionality)"

Is this something that would affect the ability to use mock location providers for apps that require location services? (For instance, I can use my bluetooth GPS module with my Nook Color using a mock GPS app.)


----------



## RogerX

[Duplicate post]


----------



## dingchow

The real answer:
Q: How can I install moboot after installing CyanogenMod?

A: Repeat the install process as you installed CyanogenMod, but this time simply put the moboot zip file in the cminstall folder in the device after mounting USB. Now repeat the process of running the ACME Installer, and moboot will be installed. A new menu will appear on each boot, to allow you to select the desired boot option using the volume keys, and then the home key to select.


----------



## andymack

I know it's an alpha build and all, but I was sad to see that my music that I had loaded with HPplay has vanished. Anyone else experience that?

Other than that. It's all good. Got the marketplace added. Yay. But haven't been able to download any apps - seems to be stuck for me.

Great job so far CM team!

Later,
Andy


----------



## Macmee

If this is still a problem:

Battery Drains while sleeping and active

then isn't installing this rom sort of a bad idea right now? I think I'll wait until it's a little more... safe.


----------



## umrdyldo

So what will be the process of updating when a new version comes out?

Drop zip file on disk and run the Clockwork recovery?


----------



## simnis

Thanks for all the hard work. After successful installation on my wife's touchpad, it works great. I am an iPhone and WebOS touchpad user with no experience with Android. But, I am really liking android experience with touchpad. I have installed netflix, youtube, few games etc from android market. They all work great !! Atlast I have Netflix on touchpad which was my motivation for going with alpha build. Thank you !! Thank you !! Thank you !!


----------



## piiman

Macmee said:


> If this is still a problem:
> 
> Battery Drains while sleeping and active
> 
> then isn't installing this rom sort of a bad idea right now? I think I'll wait until it's a little more... safe.


Why is it a bad idea? because you're afraid your battery will die in 24 hours? FYI the world does not end if your battery dies.  you can recharge it.

PS its no worse than a phone and from my experience so far its better. If you're waiting for a bug free version you'll be waiting a LOOOOONG time.

flash you know you want to.  FYi it works pretty well IMO does it have bugs? YES. But so far its quite nice even with the bugs


----------



## Roupir

DUFRelic said:


> I have to shut it completely down by holding power and home button...


Same issue here, my touchpad screen went suddenly totally black without possibility to do a thing. It was not detected after being plugged in the computer.
I had to hold power + home buttons for at least 10 seconds.
Freaked me out too... ^_^'

this apart, thank you guys it works very well! \o/


----------



## Aleksey_US

Thanks to everyone involved...

Great guide for installing:

http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-t...oid-on-the-hp-touchpad-with-cyanogenmod7.html


----------



## Redflea

So the instructions say insalling the SDK is not required, but the novacom command fails when I run it in the directory where the acme installer is. What's the solution to that issue?


----------



## Stuart_f

Read it again. It said you didn't need the *whole of* the SDK.

You still need to install novacom. One way to get it is to install the whole SDK but there are easier ways, specifically the Universal Novacom Installer

Install novacom, put the ACMIInstaller file in the same directory as the novacom executable and try again. :tongue3:


----------



## dajogejr

Amazing...purely amazing.
The half dozen apps I miss on Android are now available and they work great.

Even the mulitboot menu works like a champ, as does CWM, etc.

Don't even see a need to OC on CM...

Thanks...a TON.


----------



## Redflea

"Stuart_f said:


> Read it again. It said you didn't need the whole of the SDK.
> 
> You still need to install novacom. One way to get it is to install the whole SDK but there are easier ways, specifically the Universal Novacom Installer
> 
> Install novacom, put the ACMIInstaller file in the same directory as the novacom executable and try again. :tongue3:


Much Gracia!


----------



## Jackasaur

It works for a while and then stops working. I'm not sure if this is where we report bugs.


----------



## ozymandius100

installed the alpha and everything was working great. I put down my touchpad for a few hours and when I picked it up, there is nothing on the screen anymore. Its like it went to sleep and never came back. I have tried to connect power to it, but it doesn't seem to take any etc.

Anyone see this before?


----------



## Carlo

ozymandius100 said:


> installed the alpha and everything was working great. I put down my touchpad for a few hours and when I picked it up, there is nothing on the screen anymore. Its like it went to sleep and never came back. I have tried to connect power to it, but it doesn't seem to take any etc.
> 
> Anyone see this before?


Battery flat?


----------



## ozymandius100

Carlo said:


> Battery flat?


plugged it in...nuttin.

i might see if i can remove the case and reseat the battery. (once i figure out how to open this thing).


----------



## ericdabbs

DarkRedFlame. Can you tell dalingrin to close some of the redundant issue threads on the issues list. I see several issues that are a duplicate problems reported by other folks. We don't need to add more clutter and confusion to the dev team.


----------



## Redflea

"Stuart_f said:


> Read it again. It said you didn't need the whole of the SDK.
> 
> You still need to install novacom. One way to get it is to install the whole SDK but there are easier ways, specifically the Universal Novacom Installer
> 
> Install novacom, put the ACMIInstaller file in the same directory as the novacom executable and try again. :tongue3:


Much Gracias!


----------



## mc0uk

Awesome for an alpha release, a big thanks to Dal and all who have worked really hard on this.

Only major bug I have is when charging the touchpad counts down (possibly discharging the battery?) .. so for now I let the pad charge while booted to webOS.


----------



## ozymandius100

got it. had to hold down the power button and center button for 20 seconds and it came back to life.


----------



## Jackasaur

Yup same thing happened to me earlier. Just plugged it in and held the power button. It eventually came back on.


----------



## lane32x

ozymandius100 said:


> installed the alpha and everything was working great. I put down my touchpad for a few hours and when I picked it up, there is nothing on the screen anymore. Its like it went to sleep and never came back. I have tried to connect power to it, but it doesn't seem to take any etc.
> 
> Anyone see this before?


Known bug. Just soft-reset it (press and hold BOTH power and Home button for 15 seconds). It should come back up to the boot menu shortly.


----------



## 3Dawg

I thought clockwork mod recovery thingy was installed and Im sure it is because I can boot into it but in Android if I try to open it it asks me to identify my device from a list with no Hp touchpad on it. ANyone know how? AFAIK we will be able to update this alpha using this app so any help is appreciated


----------



## Redflea

Duplicate


----------



## Redflea

Ran the ACME install...it finished, and now I have an on-screen prompt:

Complete action using:

- com.android.provision.DefaultActivity
- Setup Wizard
[ ] Use by default for this action

I'm assuming I choose Setup Wizard...if so, should I set it as default?

[Edit] Found posts on putting Android on another tablet that showed this screen and said to choose "com.android.provision.DefaultActivity." (http://dreambeta.com/how-to-burn-1014-firmware-to-zenithink-zt-180) Not the same tablet, but looks like the same situation..

I selected that and I'm at the home screen now...hopefully things are ok.


----------



## lxtheturk

Oh wow! 1600+ users already according to http://stats.cyanogenmod.com/.


----------



## situbusitgooddog

I'm loving this, obviously it has it's share of bugs - the battery drain, device not waking up and wifi issues probably top of the list but it's still incredible.

Looking forward to the next release - possibly stupid question, when the next update is released and applied to our Touchpads, will all the Android apps need re-installed?


----------



## situbusitgooddog

Double post sorry


----------



## popinadam

mputtr said:


> probably. more like touchpad 3g if you can get your hands on it.... i dont know of any that is available to the public.


I hope so, I found one on eBay which would be fantastic to know that it's compatible with the network while on Android.


----------



## ericdabbs

situbusitgooddog said:


> I'm loving this, obviously it has it's share of bugs - the battery drain, device not waking up and wifi issues probably top of the list but it's still incredible.
> 
> Looking forward to the next release - possibly stupid question, when the next update is released and applied to our Touchpads, will all the Android apps need re-installed?


I would assume at least a few weeks. I don't want the CM7 group to produce builds that just fix 1 or 2 things. They need to concentrate on fixing the known current issues the devs themselves wrote first and ignore the user issues. Then come back and hopefully address a majority of the issues before releasing an alpha 2. Hopefully by early Nov, we should see another release. I am going to hold off on installing alpha 1 just because of the battery drain issues and the fact there are still plenty of high and medium priority issues that need to be addressed first. I am happy that so many people have decided to be the guinea pigs and install alpha1 to provide feedback to the devs.


----------



## ericdabbs

situbusitgooddog said:


> I'm loving this, obviously it has it's share of bugs - the battery drain, device not waking up and wifi issues probably top of the list but it's still incredible.
> 
> Looking forward to the next release - possibly stupid question, when the next update is released and applied to our Touchpads, will all the Android apps need re-installed?


I would assume at least a few weeks. I don't want the CM7 group to produce builds that just fix 1 or 2 things. They need to concentrate on fixing the known current issues the devs themselves wrote first and ignore the user issues. Then come back and hopefully address a majority of the issues before releasing an alpha 2. Hopefully by early Nov, we should see another release. I am going to hold off on installing alpha 1 just because of the battery drain issues and the fact there are still plenty of high and medium priority issues that need to be addressed first. I am happy that so many people have decided to be the guinea pigs and install alpha1 to provide feedback to the devs.


----------



## rangerwolf

ugh double posted from my bad interwebs


----------



## hmichaelkim

Battery drain isn't even that bad. Lasting a day and half with juicedefender isn't too shabby. Have had wifi issues twice, both easily fixed by simple reboot. Sleep of death has happened a couple of times but I'm currently testing setting the min screen off profile frequency to the second lowest step instead of the lowest. Seems OK so far..


----------



## aberrant

Is it just me or does anybody notice that after CM7, items on the display seem a tad fuzzy, like the edges on icons like the battery aren't sharp and the overall display, including the browser and youtube are just less sharp than WebOS. Any reason why this is? Is there a resolution setting that would make things sharper?


----------



## illfindu

Let me start bye hole heatedly thanking the CM team. Your work is deeply appreciated and extremely impressive. This comment is not at all meant to seem like a argument as I agree the build is highly alpha it does seem to be fairly solid after a hole day of use iv had only very minor bugs and no crashes I'am impressed beyond words.

I have had one problem how ever and as a new droid user it might simply be I cant find the right setting , I'am no longer able to simple hold a touch down on a app or wedget and get the little pop up menu nor can I move then with touch. multi gesture works for me and I can touch the apps to start them but even after a reboot and a hard reset I can not move the apps or delete wedgets any more. on a slightly different note I seemed to have changed which window is my home page is there a way to sett exactly which page is considered default.


----------



## mars

aberrant said:


> Is it just me or does anybody notice that after CM7, items on the display seem a tad fuzzy, like the edges on icons like the battery aren't sharp and the overall display, including the browser and youtube are just less sharp than WebOS. Any reason why this is? Is there a resolution setting that would make things sharper?


 I see that too, also is anyone having charging issues when plugged in to the computer?


----------



## nyfi

I wanted to wait until this next release to install, but I just keep hearing good things about this. I know I could be flamed for this, but any idea when next version would be released (based on previous cyanogen work) I'm new to this so I have no idea.. weeks??
months? I only ask because I cant see myself waiting super long to get android on my TP! thanks all


----------



## androidin

Google Docs is forced closed as soon as it is started. The same happens to me on my NookColor. Is it due to density??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapient

DUFRelic said:


> Where can i report bugs? My TouchPad isnt waking up from sleep after a longer period of time. I had this one now 2 times.


I'm having the same issue. If I let my TP sleep for a while, it won't wake and I have to hold down the Power and Home buttons to shut it down.


----------



## ReverendKJR

Idiots Guide - How to Install Cyanogenmod 7 Android Alpha on HP Touchpad


----------



## 32BitWhore

Great work CM team. Still getting used to the do's and don'ts (what crashes this thing and what doesnt) but overall you guys have done a fantastic job so far. Once you get used to the little nuances its actually a pretty functional build, which says a lot for an alpha release. Thanks again to CM for your hard (and continuing) work for all of us.

Posted this from CM7 on my TouchPad.


----------



## xicious

Can I get a status update on Metal Gear Solid? How far along are you, is it looking like a possibility of getting the tuxedo for snake?


----------



## mputtr

so i am a hippocrit. after Dalingrin, green, and scepter all said they are happy with this alpha i went ahead and installed it.
it felt freakin scary but once you followed the instructions in the acme installer, it was cake walk.
Just follow the directions and you're all set.

with that, i have to admit that i love how well CM has built their roms... again.


----------



## davidevan84

Not complaining at all...Just curious if anyone is having issues with it being laggy? I KNOW its in Alpha but it didnt seem laggy in their videos. I just wonder if anyone else is having the same issue. I was running a modded kernel for webos and some other things which I think caused an issue for me installing clockwork..I finally was able to get clockwork to install but Im wondering if this is all related as well.

When I say laggy I guess what I mean is a fairly noticeable delay. (moving between screens, Delay in music playing after pressing play button etc.)


----------



## Pulser

"davidevan84 said:


> Not complaining at all...Just curious if anyone is having issues with it being laggy? I KNOW its in Alpha but it didnt seem laggy in their videos. I just wonder if anyone else is having the same issue. I was running a modded kernel for webos and some other things which I think caused an issue for me installing clockwork..I finally was able to get clockwork to install but Im wondering if this is all related as well.
> 
> When I say laggy I guess what I mean is a fairly noticeable delay. (moving between screens, Delay in music playing after pressing play button etc.)


No lag like you described here


----------



## Redflea

"Sapient said:


> I'm having the same issue. If I let my TP sleep for a while, it won't wake and I have to hold down the Power and Home buttons to shut it down.


Known issue, no need to report.


----------



## davidevan84

None at all huh? Guess its time to bust out webos doctor. Thanks for the heads up



Pulser said:


> No lag like you described here


----------



## ncinerate

Everything seems to be working pretty nicely here.

Obviously there's been some crashes and wonkyness, but I've had minimal issues overall. Only real bug I've noticed directly is that the HP bluetooth keyboard's arrow keys aren't mapped properly in android (left is moving the cursor down for example, they are scrambled, I could get specific if someone needed specifics to fix it).

Not even sure where I'd submit a bug like that. It's not terribly important but I -do- use the bluetooth keyboard quite a bit so.....


----------



## errocha81

davidevan84 said:


> I was running a modded kernel for webos and some other things which I think caused an issue for me installing clockwork..I finally was able to get clockwork to install but Im wondering if this is all related as well.


I'm having the same issue, I can't seem to get CWM to install. I'm running 1.5ghz kernel overclock in webOS Thanks!

Posted from CM7 on my TouchPad


----------



## MathewSK81

errocha81 said:


> I'm having the same issue, I can't seem to get CWM to install. I'm running 1.5ghz kernel overclock in webOS Thanks!
> 
> Posted from CM7 on my TouchPad


Don't know if the overclocking is causing the issue. I overclocked to 1.5ghz in webOS and CWM installed fine for me.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## situbusitgooddog

ericdabbs said:


> I would assume at least a few weeks. I don't want the CM7 group to produce builds that just fix 1 or 2 things.


Sorry I meant when the release does come out, will we need to re-install all of our android apps or will the new release just update the system files?


----------



## davidevan84

Ok so Im totally confused maybe someone can help me understand how this is possible and what I should do...I was having issues with lag so I wanted to start over...I did webos dr. went in and deleted everything physically by mounting the device. Then afterwards I reinstalled CM7 via ACMEInstaller like normal, but when I booted up androidit has everything I installed the first time around ( Same background, applications,etc) If I deleted everything off the touchpad AND did a reinstall of webos.. How is this possible? Maybe I didnt delete everything something to do with the way Permissions are setup between android and WebOS?


----------



## varao

FANTASTIC !!!
All is working for me (In French language)
Multiboot, Market, WebOs, ....

Very thanks to all !!!

I'm waiting for the final release !!!

Sorry but my English is no good.


----------



## viper3two

Awesome work guys, thank you!


----------



## gbrown69

Having major wi-fi problems and tried some of the tricks others have succeeded here but keep disconnecting constantly even if i'm a few feets from the router. also, not able to see my wi-fi ssid (saying out of range).

When i finally am able to get wi-fi working, i can go on the net witout problems but google market keeps telling no connections.

am i alone of others having the same issue?

Again, many thanks to dev that offered this awesome gift to us all...


----------



## orateam

What kind of people are you guys? ALPHA??? this release is a final beta to me. I used it for 5 hours yesterday and have yet to run into anything significant. You guys are freaks. Keep it up! I only ran into 2 total issues i didn't know about and couldn't get past. 
1.scrabble doesn't work
2.GO launcher fonts on app drawer.

I've seen final products (webos) that were in worse shape.


----------



## gbrown69

Having major wi-fi problems and tried some of the tricks others have succeeded here but keep disconnecting constantly even if i'm a few feets from the router. also, not able to see my wi-fi ssid (saying out of range).

When i finally am able to get wi-fi working, i can go on the net witout problems but google market keeps telling no connections.

am i alone of others having the same issue?

Again, many thanks to dev that offered this awesome gift to us all...


----------



## stingx

The installation went quickly and painlessly. Seems highly functional. The only real issue at the moment is wifi dropping. I'm on FIOS using WPA2 on their router. Anyone else trying to sort this out or having issues with wifi on FIOS?


----------



## Tablet

I just registered specifically to say thanks to all the devs that made this possible. Playing with Android on my Touchpad last night was great!


----------



## devankadwish

ccb3112 said:


> Having some issues with wifi. Worked once, then after reboot, goes to scanning, disconnect, scanning disconnect.
> 
> Had to do airplane mode, then it worked again...


Same issue, I went to "forget network" and then rebooted. When it came up, I located it again and it connected.

I saw a post about configuring the wi-fi not going into sleep mode, but can't find the setting for that... if anyone else may have come across that.


----------



## enso

Hi All,

Fantastic work. Thank you for all your efforts.

One of my phones I have is a Touch Pro 2, it is a Windows Mobile Device. When using the Wifi sharing option, it is using WEP and ad-hoc. CM7 sees the network, and allows you to enter in the WEP key, but then proceeds to show "obtaining IP Address" for about a minute. It then cycles, and tries the process again, never obtaining an IP Address.

Do you guys know of any work-around with this release? Is Windows Mobile ad-hoc support a feature that can/will be supported?

Thanks again!


----------



## fifth.race

First of all, very impressive ALPHA build, very few issues here. With the exception of touch screen becoming unresponsive after it wakes up, I have had no show stoppers (as I write this my TP mysteriously reboots, oh well still an ALPHA).

Much thanks to the CM team and the moboot team.

One issue I have not seen addressed and maybe I don't know because I've never encountered this issue. I have GAPPS installed and market works as advertised. However, I only see my already existing Samsung phone under My Account -> Settings Tab -> My Devices when logged into my google market account on my computer. Anyone else seeing this behavior? Know how to fix it? I'd like to be able to browse on my computer and push apps to my TP via my computer.

Thanks all.

EDIT: Looks like issue has been reported by someone else (http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=141)


----------



## EnderDane

I wanted to thank the CM Team for all their hard work!

I installed this ALPHA using Win7 x64 Ultimate without any issues. The only other tablet experience I have is rooting and installing a ROM onto the Viewsonic g Tablet. So far the ALPHA seems to be working wonderfully so far. Thanks again to the CM team, jcsullins for moboot and Dark Red Flame for the updates!!


----------



## mhowerton79

I would first like to thank DRF and the dev team for there awsome work. I have been following sense their first video was released. However I am having a problem. I am a noob to Android mods but not to tech stuff. I installed CM7 booted up for time and worked great then I tried to reboot into webos and that is were it all fellow apart. It just never moves past the HP logo on the screen and I cant even boot back into android now. I followed the instruction and put the gapps moboot update-cm-7 and update-cwm files in the cminstall directory on the touchpad.

any suggestions would be appreciated?


----------



## mhowerton79

duplicate post


----------



## mhowerton79

I had a ton of stuff installed in preware... i thought that may have something to do with it. also read in the instructions that web doctore should restore it to the original factor state. So I am going to try that to get a clean fresh start and then try it all again. I was so excited to start using CM7 on the android. Just hope that I can get this fix and not brick my TP.


----------



## m.wilson55

First off, I have to add my thanks to the Cyanogen team for their awesome work so far in bringing android to the touchpad.

On a different note, is anyone else having trouble registering for push notifications for updates?


----------



## sekulic

devankadwish said:


> Same issue, I went to "forget network" and then rebooted. When it came up, I located it again and it connected.
> 
> I saw a post about configuring the wi-fi not going into sleep mode, but can't find the setting for that... if anyone else may have come across that.


When you're in "Wifi settings" press the menu button on the bottom left (the three lines) then go to "Advanced" and you can access the sleep policy settings. I set mine to never sleep and it isn't impacting the battery life too much.


----------



## bhazard

Awesome work. I was able to restore my apps via Titanium Backup as well.

A few issues I've noticed so far:
SD card dismounts when transferring a large amount of programs to sd card via Titanium Backup.
Chainfire 3D cannot write to /system to install
Touchstone says it is charging, but it doesn't actually charge. Battery keeps going down.


----------



## mdeevee

THANK YOU!!! It's working great - breathed new life into the touchpad!


----------



## factorycell

Works great so far, better than WebOS. Thank you for the hard work on this.


----------



## soricon

Agree, it is much better than WebOS. Also, 2750+ Quadrant scores have been reported for the TouchPad - a good tutorial in here, including Google and Amazon marketplace, overclock ,etc.
http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/10/how-to-install-cyanogenmod-on-hp-touchpad/


----------



## callmesaul8889

I can barely get android to run for 2-3 minutes without crashing, sometimes it doesn't boot. I'm wondering what folders need to be removed to remove all traces of old CM7 installs so I can start from scratch?

I've doctored, but /boot is still there. Any help is appreciated. This is an awesome project


----------



## xdviper

I'm loving this release as well, but I wanted to know how the updates were going to work? Are we going to have nightly builds? Or just regular updates?


----------



## nono2010

thank you, work well, not perfectly but it's great for alpha version


----------



## Wired_In

Works great so far for me - just a few minor issues. How will updates be deployed? OTA or download and restore through Clockwork?


----------



## poorker

Congrats to Cyanogen. another great contribution to society. In playing with the quick link panel, in the middle right side next to the TouchPad hard button, I removed the soft button link pointing the Android apps. Does anyone know how to put it back? Thanks in advance.


----------



## furiously

bhazard said:


> Awesome work. I was able to restore my apps via Titanium Backup as well.
> 
> A few issues I've noticed so far:
> SD card dismounts when transferring a large amount of programs to sd card via Titanium Backup.
> Chainfire 3D cannot write to /system to install
> Touchstone says it is charging, but it doesn't actually charge. Battery keeps going down.


Yeah, if you have it charging, the display being on and the current drain issues will drain slightly more than the charger puts in. Turn the display off by pressing the power button for it to slowly charge it.


----------



## bhazard

furiously said:


> Yeah, if you have it charging, the display being on and the current drain issues will drain slightly more than the charger puts in. Turn the display off by pressing the power button for it to slowly charge it.


Still doesn't work for me. I turned the screen off while it was docked overnight, and checked that it was charging before I did so. I went from a 15% charge to about 6%.


----------



## runnirr

"poorker said:


> Congrats to Cyanogen. another great contribution to society. In playing with the quick link panel, in the middle right side next to the TouchPad hard button, I removed the soft button link pointing the Android apps. Does anyone know how to put it back? Thanks in advance.


The screen with all the apps? Hold down on an open spot on the main screen and select launcher actions or something like that. I don't know the exact word off hand


----------



## viper3two

Yea its something like press hold on the screen, launcher actions, show/hide launcher, then drag it to the bar. 
BTW I haven't had any wifi issues at all so far that I know of, been using it for 2 days. This is more like a BETA to me....very little issues with stuff.....awesome!


----------



## trev420

callmesaul8889 said:


> I can barely get android to run for 2-3 minutes without crashing, sometimes it doesn't boot. I'm wondering what folders need to be removed to remove all traces of old CM7 installs so I can start from scratch?
> 
> I've doctored, but /boot is still there. Any help is appreciated. This is an awesome project


i feel like im having the same issue as u. ive tried everything from doctoring back to 3.0.2, cleaning the whole usb drive via 'device info', installing the cm zip from clockwork mod, clearing all cache and user data via clockwork, and still nothing.

the first 2 touchpads i installed this one are working flawlessly. but this third just wont agree with me. any help?


----------



## davidevan84

Someone might have asked this, but has anyone found a good video player for the moment? Everything Ive tried either doesnt recognize my Videos (MP4) Or it just doesnt work I have tried, MOBO,Arcmedia, Act1.


----------



## runnirr

"davidevan84 said:


> Someone might have asked this, but has anyone found a good video player for the moment? Everything Ive tried either doesnt recognize my Videos (MP4) Or it just doesnt work I have tried, MOBO,Arcmedia, Act1.


I use rockplayer on my phone. Havent looked iif it works on the touchpad yet but it should play most everything

Edit: they also have hardware optimized ones on their website, I don't know if the touchpad hardware matches any popular android phones


----------



## davidevan84

runnirr said:


> I use rockplayer on my phone. Havent looked iif it works on the touchpad yet but it should play most everything
> 
> Edit: they also have hardware optimized ones on their website, I don't know if the touchpad hardware matches any popular android phones


Yea I tried Rockplayer same issue. All the players I mentioned above are the ones that are looked at as some of the best android players. I think its the Touchpad itself...Thanks for the help though. Let me know if you find anything


----------



## trev420

im trying to do a fresh install of android, but i noticed on the HD of my touchpad there is still android files. im trying to figure out what files i can delete to start over. i just dont want to delete any critical webos files.

through checking every files 'last modified' date, boot was modified today, dev was modified today, etc was modified today, lost and found was modified, sys was modified today, tmp was modified, and var was modified.

are all these folders from the android install?

can someone check a non androided tablet to let me know if these files exist or not on their system?


----------



## davidevan84

Best thing to do is just delete everything and do webos dr before you reinstall android. (It wont hurt anything if you use webos dr) Ill be honest though not sure how this is possible even after I deleted everything and did webos my android install somehow didnt go away..As soon as I used ACME all my settings applications everything was back to how it was b4 I reinstalled.



trev420 said:


> im trying to do a fresh install of android, but i noticed on the HD of my touchpad there is still android files. im trying to figure out what files i can delete to start over. i just dont want to delete any critical webos files.
> 
> through checking every files 'last modified' date, boot was modified today, dev was modified today, etc was modified today, lost and found was modified, sys was modified today, tmp was modified, and var was modified.
> 
> are all these folders from the android install?
> 
> can someone check a non androided tablet to let me know if these files exist or not on their system?


----------



## trev420

davidevan84 said:


> Best thing to do is just delete everything and do webos dr before you reinstall android. (It wont hurt anything if you use webos dr) Ill be honest though not sure how this is possible even after I deleted everything and did webos my android install somehow didnt go away..As soon as I used ACME all my settings applications everything was back to how it was b4 I reinstalled.


explain 'delete everything'

by everything do u mean the boot, dev, etc, lost and found, sys, tmp, and var? just delete all those folders?

is this what u did? and u still didnt get rid of the files?


----------



## davidevan84

I know it sounds strange but yea lol. I really did delete everything I ran webos dr. after I ran web os dr I hooked it up to my computer mounted it selected every single folder and deleted it manually. Then after I reinstalled via ACME Somehow everything was still there even though all folders got removed...



trev420 said:


> explain 'delete everything'
> 
> by everything do u mean the boot, dev, etc, lost and found, sys, tmp, and var? just delete all those folders?
> 
> is this what u did? and u still didnt get rid of the files?


----------



## davidevan84

I know it sounds strange but yea lol. I really did delete everything I ran webos dr. after I ran web os dr I hooked it up to my computer mounted it selected every single folder and deleted it manually. Then after I reinstalled via ACME Somehow everything was still there even though all folders got removed...



trev420 said:


> explain 'delete everything'
> 
> by everything do u mean the boot, dev, etc, lost and found, sys, tmp, and var? just delete all those folders?
> 
> is this what u did? and u still didnt get rid of the files?


----------



## trev420

davidevan84 said:


> I know it sounds strange but yea lol. I really did delete everything I ran webos dr. after I ran web os dr I hooked it up to my computer mounted it selected every single folder and deleted it manually. Then after I reinstalled via ACME Somehow everything was still there even though all folders got removed...


i dont think you deleted everything like u thought.

chances are u deleted everything on the /media. the portion that they actually let u access. im not sure how to mount the WHOLE sd, including the root directory that has the /boot folder in it.


----------



## davidevan84

Yea I guess this is what I meant. I mean I couldnt have deleted everything or I wouldnt have gotten this result just thought it was strange that it seemed exact even the background was still there. Oh well for whatever reason the issues I was having are gone and I didnt have to start over so thats nice.



trev420 said:


> i dont think you deleted everything like u thought.
> 
> chances are u deleted everything on the /media. the portion that they actually let u access. im not sure how to mount the WHOLE sd, including the root directory that has the /boot folder in it.


----------



## davidevan84

Anyone try using the new Astro? I think it looks pretty legit but I cant really get it to work anytime I select either Internal or External Memory it says it doesnt exist and trys to create a new Dir and fails. Ive messed with the settings if anyone can get this to work that would be great. I really like the new layout for tablets.


----------



## Macmee

I'm still scared to install this because I'm worried it will fry my TP's CPU or battery.


----------



## illfindu

Still Cant move or delete apps or wedgets holding down gives me the vibration feed back but then nothing happens this problem is only on the main screen I can move apps inside the "main menu"


----------



## piiman

the files on theJ


davidevan84 said:


> I know it sounds strange but yea lol. I really did delete everything I ran webos dr. after I ran web os dr I hooked it up to my computer mounted it selected every single folder and deleted it manually. Then after I reinstalled via ACME Somehow everything was still there even though all folders got removed...


I think Its because you are not deleting the filled on the CM partitions ??


----------



## viraj071

can someone help me here....I put the update...cwm file in the cminstall folder.> installed using ACMEInstaller.But when I reboot in mboot and select boot ClockworkMod it gives me and error "Checking uImage....Invalid Data CRC " BOOT FAILED .


----------



## davidevan84

viraj071 said:


> can someone help me here....I put the update...cwm file in the cminstall folder.> installed using ACMEInstaller.But when I reboot in mboot and select boot ClockworkMod it gives me and error "Checking uImage....Invalid Data CRC " BOOT FAILED .


What all have you tried.. as far as fixing it? I would first recommend just doing the acme install again with just clockwork. If that doesnt work you might have to webos dr.


----------



## viraj071

davidevan84 said:


> What all have you tried.. as far as fixing it? I would first recommend just doing the acme install again with just clockwork. If that doesnt work you might have to webos dr.


I did acme install again with clockwork but failed .I think I will have to webos dr.Thanks .


----------



## viraj071

davidevan84 said:


> What all have you tried.. as far as fixing it? I would first recommend just doing the acme install again with just clockwork. If that doesnt work you might have to webos dr.


did the webos dr and it works.Thanks.


----------



## ireymond0

got everything installed correctly but when i tried to get into Clockworkmod, it says "boot failed". Any ideas how to fix that?


----------



## mangkie

Sooo. I woke up today and found that my touchpad has no battery. How long will it take to charge and finally boot up? Im scuuuuured. lol.


----------



## sahilkhan

Guys great work
But sometimes when I lock it, it would simply not wake up... I know its ON .... but will not wakeup ...anyone has this issue
To make it working ihave to shut it down


----------



## imutau

runnirr said:


> I use rockplayer on my phone. Havent looked iif it works on the touchpad yet but it should play most everything
> 
> Edit: they also have hardware optimized ones on their website, I don't know if the touchpad hardware matches any popular android phones





davidevan84 said:


> Yea I tried Rockplayer same issue. All the players I mentioned above are the ones that are looked at as some of the best android players. I think its the Touchpad itself...Thanks for the help though. Let me know if you find anything


I am noticing the same thing. I have tried to run video from a media folder I created on the CM7 side, using the below free players without success:

1. MX Video Player (including ARM 7 and ARM 6 versions....It was worth a shot!!) 
2. MoboPlayer
3. Meridian
4. Rock Player Lite

It usually hangs at a black screen (trying to open the video) or freezes at the video selection menu and I get for example with MoboPlayer a "Activity MoboPlayer (in application MoboPlayer) is not responding. Force Close / Wait / Report" type message. Some players allow for soft or hardware optimization and I have tried both without success.

I may try lower rez video to see if it is because I am running mostly HD content but I doubt it will change things as I know it isn't a hardware issue meaning I know the Touchpad has the resources to display the content because on the WebOS side I can run the content just fine using KalemSoft Media Player which I would have stuck with except this CM7 Alpha is the BOMB!! And Kalem doesn't support .MKV soft subs.

I just wanted to post this to let you know you are not alone davidevan84.


----------



## bidzer

trev420 said:


> i feel like im having the same issue as u. ive tried everything from doctoring back to 3.0.2, cleaning the whole usb drive via 'device info', installing the cm zip from clockwork mod, clearing all cache and user data via clockwork, and still nothing.
> 
> the first 2 touchpads i installed this one are working flawlessly. but this third just wont agree with me. any help?


Trev,

When you reinstall the CM7 image, do you get prompted with the setup wizard?


----------



## zuifon

Hello

ClockWorkMod doesn't work because I was using UberKernel.

I have restored Palm Kernel but ACMEInstaller doesn't resize partitions again !

How can I resize partitions ?


----------



## Macmee

I'm avoiding this like the plague until this is fixed:

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=51&sort=priority


----------



## nahpungnome

zuifon said:


> Hello
> 
> ClockWorkMod doesn't work because I was using UberKernel.
> 
> I have restored Palm Kernel but ACMEInstaller doesn't resize partitions again !
> 
> How can I resize partitions ?


I'm using uber and everything worked fine for me, got into clockwork fine. The only hiccup I ran into was when I applied the market fix, I lost the ability to "go back" and clockwork showed a emmc could not be found. All other menu items stayed around though. I was able to get out using the power button though.


----------



## TheReij

Macmee said:


> I'm avoiding this like the plague until this is fixed:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=51&sort=priority


I've had CM7 installed since Thursday and I haven't had to charge my touchpad once. However, I do have to completely shut down the wireless, forget the network and re-enable to get wireless to work, otherwise, I'm rather impressed. I've seen software released as final with more bugs.

Great job guys.


----------



## salvoroni

I must be lucky. My wireless seems to work flawlessly. Always on and I even leave it on in sleep. Only thing I noticed is battery drain. 1.5 hours playing NES roms w/ Bluetooth remote and at 90%


----------



## kp_kricket

I can not wake up my touchpad. Looks like lat night, the battery drained and I kept the power charger for 3 hours. I am pressing power+volume up button for 10-15 seconds and still no go. All it is showing is power plug icon and battery icon alternately. I tried several times and it still showing power plug icon and battery icon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redflea

"zuifon said:


> Hello
> 
> ClockWorkMod doesn't work because I was using UberKernel.
> 
> I have restored Palm Kernel but ACMEInstaller doesn't resize partitions again !
> 
> How can I resize partitions ?


My TP its on uberkernel and things installed and run fine, FWIW.


----------



## zuifon

Redflea said:


> My TP its on uberkernel and things installed and run fine, FWIW.


Don't work for me. When I try to install I see a "not enough space" error.
And if I choose the option I have a BOOT FAILED error (bad CRC).

I think my /boot partition is too small but I don't know how to increase the size.


----------



## reeso3000

zuifon said:


> Hello
> 
> ClockWorkMod doesn't work because I was using UberKernel.
> 
> I have restored Palm Kernel but ACMEInstaller doesn't resize partitions again !
> 
> How can I resize partitions ?


If you installed chopers version of android previously it seems that causes the issue. The only way I could solve it was run webos dr. You will need to reflash the 3 zips but you won't lose any settings you have in android or data but it does wipe out webos settings and programs it seems (you can run clockwork recovery from the command line and backup with that first just to be safe)


----------



## boostnek9

kp_kricket said:


> I can not wake up my touchpad. Looks like lat night, the battery drained and I kept the power charger for 3 hours. I am pressing power+volume up button for 10-15 seconds and still no go. All it is showing is power plug icon and battery icon alternately. I tried several times and it still showing power plug icon and battery icon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Same thing happened to me and I had to hold the power and home buttons for about 15 to 20 seconds while it was plugged it and charging.


----------



## kp_kricket

I tried holding home and power for 15 seconds, but it still shows power plug icon and battery icon alternately. My power cord is still plugged in.


----------



## jkurl

Redflea said:


> My TP its on uberkernel and things installed and run fine, FWIW.


Just lime redflea I was on uberkernel and no problems as if yet well except for sod. A quick reset fixed that. Now I just turn it off when done for the day.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Denis

Sorry if the question was already posted, but 60 pages are too much to read especcially when you get a brick instead of beloved touchpad.
I have installed cm7 today, selected the switch off in the android menu and left it for around 7 hours. After return it did not turn on. No signs of life in it whatsoever. 
I put it on charge via cord (not touchstone) but after 30 minutes no signs of life in it.
Could anyone advice if there is a reason for this and how can the problem be solved as there is no battary to be removed...


----------



## Gnubug

OK..press power button and home (center)button....keep holding..dont let go....until it boots..

I dont care how long threads are, use the search button on site. Dont post what has been answered 500 times in almost every post or thread here, its getting ridiculous to have to answer time and time again the same thing.

*note to potential installers and new installers whom cant use the search function, please just remove android and go back to webos until a feature version has been released, if you cant lookup an answer, you do not need this on your device*


----------



## scrizz

Gnubug said:


> *note to potential installers and new installers whom cant use the search function, please just remove android and go back to webos until a feature version has been released, if you cant lookup an answer, you do not need this on your device*


LMFAO, that's sooo mean

I like it. xD


----------



## Macmee

As long as the battery training issue's there I'm not touching this!


----------



## Matt M

Macmee said:


> As long as the battery training issue's there I'm not touching this!


Agreed.


----------



## rumbi

"Macmee said:


> As long as the battery training issue's there I'm not touching this!


So, who cares?


----------



## Denis

sorry again, guys! The magic combination works perfectly. It is back to life now.
the real problem with this Alfa is that after screen going black, touchscreen won't work.
Google documents did not load also. I can't deny there is solution in the last 60 pages.


----------



## Redflea

"jkurl said:


> Just lime redflea I was on uberkernel and no problems as if yet well except for sod. A quick reset fixed that. Now I just turn it off when done for the day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Doing two things, don't seem to get SOD.

1. Set CPU minimum to 384mhz
2. Don't use the power button to put to sleep (let it time out)

Working so far...


----------



## thomas1097

Battery Drain

For anyone who has issues with the battery not charging on touchstone or usb or is draining while trying to charge, there is a very simple solution:

Either place the TP on the touchstone charger or plug in the USB charger and THEN shut down the TP. It will charge regularly that way and all you have to do is turn it back on. Thanks.


----------



## kp_kricket

This problem got solved now. Some how the touchpad with CM7 is not charging with wired power cord after the battery drain. Using touchstone, the touchpad got charged and it is back to life.

It seems a bug or just my tocuhpad. It won't charge with power cord after the battery drain. I tried with multiple power outlets...



kp_kricket said:


> I can not wake up my touchpad. Looks like lat night, the battery drained and I kept the power charger for 3 hours. I am pressing power+volume up button for 10-15 seconds and still no go. All it is showing is power plug icon and battery icon alternately. I tried several times and it still showing power plug icon and battery icon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnvan

So far this is awesome.
I've been unusually lucky I think, Wi-fi has been rock solid at my house (haven't tried anywhere else yet)
Occasionaly it doesn't turn on after being asleep but I just put a widget on the homesceen and toggle wi-fi off and on and I'm back in business in 2 seconds.

Only one mysterious shut down after the initial install.
I left it on last night off the charger and when I woke up the battery was still almost fully charged.

Most Apps working well with the exception of Facebook which crashes. (No biggie, the website is fine)

tTorrent works great and VLC Player (pre-alpha release) plays AVI's perfectly! QQplayer had audio sync issues with the same AVI's.

ezPDF has all the features I want, this was the main dealbreaker for me, WebOS was useless for PDF's.

AndExplorer is a great file manager which is working well.
Spashtop is on sale for 99 cents and works great too.

The speed is incredible, no need to overclock, I'll leave it as is. I love being able to use the touchscreen keyboard without constant freezes and missed touches. (no more aiming high and to the right on each letter either)

I wish the email interface wasn't so ugly though, I preferred WebOS for email.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Carlo

Wireless for me is ok, on the odd occasion when it drops off I turn it off, then reenable it again.

As for the power, I know it's not a fix, but the workaround I'm usin gis if I know I'll notnbe using it for more than 30 minutes (like going to bed, or going out etc.) I reboot it into webOS. As it's power management is fine, it sleeps and preserves the battery.

It'll do until a fix comes along.


----------



## Redflea

"johnvan said:


> Spashtop is on sale for 99 cents and works great too.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Thanks for the note about Splashtop, great deal!


----------



## mortymouse

Not sure if this is posted somewhere but this not only makes sense it works. Been running for over 24 hours, no sleep issues,etc. All credit where its due. I am just posting. This is from pre central boards. **Someone pointed out this has been posted before, mods delete if you want.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8064-Wifi-*UPDATED-WITH-FIXES*&p=172055&viewfull=1#post172055



ncinerate said:


> Just wanted to make a quick note here about an important fix. The only showstopper bug I've run into on the touchpad running android is the "sleep of death". Basically, the pad goes to sleep and refuses to wake up, requiring a hard reboot (holding home/power for a long time etc).
> 
> The problem seems to stem from cpu scaling. It appears this alpha build is having trouble kicking itself in the pants when it scales down to 192mhz during sleep. Picking up cpu master from the app catalog lets you kick up the minimum scaling speed a few hundred megahertz. Putting it at 384 minimum seems to solve the issue.
> 
> It's not perfect obviously, since it'll drain a hair more power running at 384mhz, but it gets me past the only real showstopper bug I've encountered in android thus-far.


Above is the post, all credit where its due. This is from the Pre Central boards.


----------



## a40dayflud

On the off chance I might be flamed, I have not installed CM7 yet on my touchpad. I really, really REALLY want to but I know that I am one of he people that the instructions says that needs to continue to wait while CM7 is in alpha and my knowledge of this is limited. That being said, I noticed that the progress post no longer has an "updated on such-and-such" date. This is my "go-to" page as soon as I come home from work. Will this thread continue to be updated like before?


----------



## igotgame

I got an SOD running at 384

I am now running at 432 to see what happens.


----------



## igotgame

I am also running another tool to run WiFi while in airplane mode to see if it helps the battery. No more cell phone stand by, etc hurting the battery.


----------



## Rhenzhen

igotgame said:


> I got an SOD running at 384
> 
> I am now running at 432 to see what happens.


 How do you setup the speed? I want to increase the minimum too coz i just experienced this SOD... Thanks in advance!


----------



## runnirr

"igotgame said:


> I am also running another tool to run WiFi while in airplane mode to see if it helps the battery. No more cell phone stand by, etc hurting the battery.


You don't need a tool from this. You can turn on wifi after airplaine mode is on. This post was made from my touchpad running cm7 in airplane mode with wifi on.


----------



## danalo1979

"mangkie said:


> Sooo. I woke up today and found that my touchpad has no battery. How long will it take to charge and finally boot up? Im scuuuuured. lol.


Hold the home plus power for 20 seconds


----------



## igotgame

Rhenzhen said:


> How do you setup the speed? I want to increase the minimum too coz i just experienced this SOD... Thanks in advance!


I use SetCPU to do this. In SetCPU, I usually run the governer at "ondemandtcl" and then adjust the speeds of the max and min.


----------



## Redflea

"Rhenzhen said:


> How do you setup the speed? I want to increase the minimum too coz i just experienced this SOD... Thanks in advance!


I haven't had a single SOD since I:

1. Installed Lock-Screen widget to turn off my screen without using the power button
2. Set my CPU to 384 minimum
3. Wake up screen using the Home button

No idea if all three are relevant, maybe part voodoo. 

Works for me so far (all day), including sleep times of over four hours. YMMV...


----------



## LagunaCid

When I unlock my touchpad, the screen is unresponsive, until I lock-relock again. I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere else, is this happening to someone else?


----------



## os2baba

Gnubug said:


> I dont care how long threads are, use the search button on site. Dont post what has been answered 500 times in almost every post or thread here, its getting ridiculous to have to answer time and time again the same thing.


Is anyone else having problems with Search on this site? I tried both Search in thread and Search in Site, Advanced Search and the results are awful. It can't find any posts I made. It can only find some posts of some other folks I checked randomly. It doesn't find most posts using keyword searches.

If no one else has problems, then I need to check my settings or something. I tried different browsers as well just in case. No luck with Chrome or IE in getting better search results.


----------



## Macmee

LOL

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=51&sort=priority

WHY HASNT THIS BEEN FIXED YET? THE ****.


----------



## grifter77

Ok here where I am having a problem, I cant sign in to my Google account like I do on my phone
I tried changing my password and still wont connect, Not sure why.
I go under accounts and sync then add account, I put my email address and my password it then says retrieving information, it then takes me to a server setting screen where it has a few options domain\username - password - and server it also asks me if I want to use a secure connection. For some reason this is the only area I can see to sign in However I did notice it has add a exchange account on the top.
I did log on in the market website but it would send all the aps I selected to my Cell phone it didnt even list my tablet as a option

I did download the market apk file. and when I try to run it it tells me that i must sign in. when i select ok it just goes back to the home screen and does nothing
But Unless I am a idiot which is entirely possible,,,,,, I can not sign into my Google account to access the market or my previously purchased apps. I should be able to use them on here right?


----------



## runnirr

"grifter77 said:


> Ok here where I am having a problem, I cant sign in to my Google account like I do on my phone
> I tried changing my password and still wont connect, Not sure why.
> I go under accounts and sync then add account, I put my email address and my password it then says retrieving information, it then takes me to a server setting screen where it has a few options domain\username - password - and server it also asks me if I want to use a secure connection. For some reason this is the only area I can see to sign in However I did notice it has add a exchange account on the top.
> I did log on in the market website but it would send all the aps I selected to my Cell phone it didnt even list my tablet as a option
> 
> But Unless I am a idiot which is entirely possible,,,,,, I can not sign into my Google account to access the market or my previously purchased apps. I should be able to use them on here right?


Did you flash gapps and try opening the market? I had no problem adding my Gmail account there. Also,use your full email address as te user name and if you are using 2 step authentication, you need to crate an app specific password and use that.


----------



## drvtec99

Ok people, this is an Alpha release. If you don't understand what that means you have no reason to even attempt to install or use this software. Do not call tech support for your internet provider complaining that your tablet doesn't connect to your wifi or that the internet cause your tablet not to work and then demand us to pay for a new one.


----------



## mars

I have been playing with alpha but it has become unresponsive every time the screen goes black, while i simply love CM7 on my touchpad i guess ill have to wait for beta to have more fun.


----------



## Macmee

drvtec99 said:


> Ok people, this is an Alpha release. If you don't understand what that means you have no reason to even attempt to install or use this software. Do not call tech support for your internet provider complaining that your tablet doesn't connect to your wifi or that the internet cause your tablet not to work and then demand us to pay for a new one.


Really! Not frustrating me that the battery drain issue hasn't been fixed yet but it is annoying that people are installing it for every day use when there's just this huge flaw


----------



## CompTrekkie

Are there any plans to add support for the Bluetooth HP Touchpad Keyboard? I would love to be able to use this on Android. It is currently able to see the device and read that it is the HP Touchpad Keyboard. If you try to pair with it it ask for a key and of course there is not one and it fails.

Thanks for all the work so far, I have been enjoying the Android OS and Market.


----------



## Plancy

Enter any key on the TouchPad, then type that key on the Keyboard and hit enter....


----------



## tithefug

Hello all,

First, I just want to say thanks for all the hard work. This is pretty awesome!!!

Second, *HELP!!!!!*

Everything has been running smoothly since I installed CM7 on Friday. Last night, I was using YouTube Leanback with my Google TV just to see how it worked. In the process, I felt the screen was a little bright, and turned on the "Automatic Brightness" in the Display Settings. Shortly thereafter, I pressed the power buttong (put the screen to sleep), plugged in the power adapter, then tried to turn it back on to see something else. It did not turn on. I waited a couple of seconds, no luck. I tried holding Power and Volume Up button for 30-60 seconds. No luck. I unplugged and replugged in the cord. No luck. I connected it to my computer and tried using ADB and Novacom. Neither would find the device.

Is there anything I can do? I can't tell if it's somehow on, and not displaying anything, or if it's just toast. Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks in advance,

Tithefug

PS - Again, this was running great, and I really appreciate all that you guys have done!


----------



## Redflea

"tithefug said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First, I just want to say thanks for all the hard work. This is pretty awesome!!!
> 
> Second, HELP!!!!!
> 
> Everything has been running smoothly since I installed CM7 on Friday. Last night, I was using YouTube Leanback with my Google TV just to see how it worked. In the process, I felt the screen was a little bright, and turned on the "Automatic Brightness" in the Display Settings. Shortly thereafter, I pressed the power buttong (put the screen to sleep), plugged in the power adapter, then tried to turn it back on to see something else. It did not turn on. I waited a couple of seconds, no luck. I tried holding Power and Volume Up button for 30-60 seconds. No luck. I unplugged and replugged in the cord. No luck. I connected it to my computer and tried using ADB and Novacom. Neither would find the device.
> 
> Is there anything I can do? I can't tell if it's somehow on, and not displaying anything, or if it's just toast. Any help would be appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Tithefug
> 
> PS - Again, this was running great, and I really appreciate all that you guys have done!


Have you held power and home for 20 - 30 seconds?


----------



## mpinson

hold down the power button and then hold down the center button for about 15 seconds then it should come on.


----------



## Redflea

"mars said:


> I have been playing with alpha but it has become unresponsive every time the screen goes black, while i simply love CM7 on my touchpad i guess ill have to wait for beta to have more fun.


To reduce incidents, get a CPU overclocking app from the market, and set minimum CPU to 384.

Get Lock Screen Widget and use that to put it to sleep.

Use the home key to wake it up.

I've had zero SODs since I've been doing that.


----------



## tithefug

Redflea said:


> Have you held power and home for 20 - 30 seconds?





mpinson said:


> hold down the power button and then hold down the center button for about 15 seconds then it should come on.


Thank you both!!!! That seemed to work. I, obviously, was pressing the wrong button combination. I don't think I'll forget that combination for a while.

Thanks again.

Tithefug


----------



## igotgame

tithefug said:


> Thank you both!!!! That seemed to work. I, obviously, was pressing the wrong button combination. I don't think I'll forget that combination for a while.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Tithefug


Ill be glad when this issue is resolved...then maybe we wont see this same question asked ever again...


----------



## mars

Redflea said:


> To reduce incidents, get a CPU overclocking app from the market, and set minimum CPU to 384.
> 
> Get Lock Screen Widget and use that to put it to sleep.
> 
> Use the home key to wake it up.
> 
> I've had zero SODs since I've been doing that.


Im going to do this now.. Ill report my results here.. Thanks


----------



## Redflea

mars said:


> Im going to do this now.. Ill report my results here.. Thanks


Yup...YMMV, but that's been perfect for me. Of course, it could all just be voodoo and dumb luck/something about how my TP is set up, rather than those steps.


----------



## jbierling

CompTrekkie said:


> Are there any plans to add support for the Bluetooth HP Touchpad Keyboard? I would love to be able to use this on Android. It is currently able to see the device and read that it is the HP Touchpad Keyboard. If you try to pair with it it ask for a key and of course there is not one and it fails.


It worked for me. Type 0000 on the TP and 0000 on the keyboard (no feedback of course) and it should connect.


----------



## rdoearth

Redflea said:



> To reduce incidents, get a CPU overclocking app from the market, and set minimum CPU to 384.
> 
> Get Lock Screen Widget and use that to put it to sleep.
> 
> Use the home key to wake it up.
> 
> I've had zero SODs since I've been doing that.


Try the patch that was posted to the issue tracker:
http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad...tus Priority Milestone Owner Summary Modified

I used Root Explorer to replace the old file and it has been working great.

I believe this fixes the SoD or Sleep of Death many have been talking about. I expect an Alpha 2 to be coming out soon, as this issue is resolved, as well as the Wifi driver having been replaced.


----------



## Redflea

rdoearth said:


> Try the patch that was posted to the issue tracker:
> http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad...tus Priority Milestone Owner Summary Modified
> 
> I used Root Explorer to replace the old file and it has been working great.
> 
> I believe this fixes the SoD or Sleep of Death many have been talking about. I expect an Alpha 2 to be coming out soon, as this issue is resolved, as well as the Wifi driver having been replaced.


We're talking on the same issue on separate threads. 

As I said on the other thread, several people who applied it said that they lost all touch support and had to revert, so I'm still on the fence.

- "My screen froze too after applying the patch. I already replaced it with the original but if you want, I can put the patch back on and try to get you the logcat."
- "My touchscreen froze as well after updating lights.tenderloin.so. I was able to adb push the original file and the touchscreen works again."
- "I have installed this patch... And now cannot use android as my touchscreen no longer works ... Even after a wipe."

As I said, there is some likelihood of those folks making an error when changing the files, but they don't sound like noobs - using adb push to fix it isn't a beginner step.

Going to do a nandroid now to back up my current setup and then I may try the patch if I get itchy and just can't leave well enough alone.


----------



## rdoearth

Yes, I was about to update my post as I'm not wanting others to screw up their TP and get blamed.

Good luck with it if you try it out.


----------



## Ziddy

I'm having trouble booting into anything at all. Ok, so I put the three zip files in the cminstall folder (Clockwork, CM7, and moboot), checked the MD5 hashes (everything checked out), and I attempt to install everything running the ACMEInstall through the command prompt. Everything installs fine and I boot into CM7. Cool beans. Ok, so I wanted to install the market apps so I put the gaabs...zip file on my touchpad through CM7 and went to boot into Recovery (which should take you to CWM, right?). I held the power button and and selected "Reboot into Recovery." The next time it boots up it goes straight to the USB icon again. I can't boot into anything anymore and moboot options did not show up. I tried WebOS Doctoring and it says it completes 100% and reboots the touchpad successfully but the Touchpad still boots to the USB Icon. I try injecting CWM onto the Touchpad and I tried to reinstall the three zip files again by using my Touchpad as a USB drive via CWM. Still doesn't work.

Any ideas? I can't get off that screen and I just wanted to go to WebOS. Anything I can do in Clockwork? That's all I can reliably access.


----------



## runnirr

"Ziddy said:


> I'm having trouble booting into anything at all. Ok, so I put the three zip files in the cminstall folder (Clockwork, CM7, and moboot), checked the MD5 hashes (everything checked out), and I attempt to install everything running the ACMEInstall through the command prompt. Everything installs fine and I boot into CM7. Cool beans. Ok, so I wanted to install the market apps so I put the gaabs...zip file on my touchpad through CM7 and went to boot into Recovery (which should take you to CWM, right?). I held the power button and and selected "Reboot into Recovery." The next time it boots up it goes straight to the USB icon again. I can't boot into anything anymore and moboot options did not show up. I tried WebOS Doctoring and it says it completes 100% and reboots the touchpad successfully but the Touchpad still boots to the USB Icon. I try injecting CWM onto the Touchpad and I tried to reinstall the three zip files again by using my Touchpad as a USB drive via CWM. Still doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas? I can't get off that screen and I just wanted to go to WebOS. Anything I can do in Clockwork? That's all I can reliably access.


Did you rename moboot to update-moboot.zip. it needs to start with update as far as I know or it doesn't get installed


----------



## Redflea

rdoearth said:


> Yes, I was about to update my post as I'm not wanting others to screw up their TP and get blamed.
> 
> Good luck with it if you try it out.


BTW - for others thinking about this - there are more posts on the issue thread from folks getting screens unresponsive to touch after applying the patch, so I would not do this unless you are comfortable w/ADB so you can reboot/recover. Make a nandroid backup first that you can restore or plan on using the command line to mount and then rename the replaced files and reboot.


----------



## Redflea

runnirr said:


> Did you rename moboot to update-moboot.zip. it needs to start with update as far as I know or it doesn't get installed


It doesn't matter as far as I can tell, I didn't rename the moboot zip when I did the install and moboot is working fine for me.

That said, if I was doing it again I would rename it just to be safe...


----------



## Redflea

Ziddy said:


> I'm having trouble booting into anything at all. Ok, so I put the three zip files in the cminstall folder (Clockwork, CM7, and moboot), checked the MD5 hashes (everything checked out), and I attempt to install everything running the ACMEInstall through the command prompt. Everything installs fine and I boot into CM7. Cool beans. Ok, so I wanted to install the market apps so I put the gaabs...zip file on my touchpad through CM7 and went to boot into Recovery (which should take you to CWM, right?). I held the power button and and selected "Reboot into Recovery." The next time it boots up it goes straight to the USB icon again. I can't boot into anything anymore and moboot options did not show up. I tried WebOS Doctoring and it says it completes 100% and reboots the touchpad successfully but the Touchpad still boots to the USB Icon. I try injecting CWM onto the Touchpad and I tried to reinstall the three zip files again by using my Touchpad as a USB drive via CWM. Still doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas? I can't get off that screen and I just wanted to go to WebOS. Anything I can do in Clockwork? That's all I can reliably access.


You can try a couple things in clockwork recovery:

1. Do a wipe data/factory reset on the main menu, and then select reboot.

If that doesn't help, put the CW files on the TP again (the main install file and gapps) and go back into CWR and wipe data again, and then go into, (hmm, can't visualize it right now, I think it's mounts and storage) and format System, and then back to the CWR main menu and use the Install zip from sd card option to install first the main android zip, and then gapps, and reboot.

Can't hurt, might help...


----------



## Redflea

FYI, the patch we've been discussing is not about SOD, it's about the TP screen not responding after being woken up and displaying:

The patch is about these symptoms:

What steps will reproduce the problem?
1. Turn off screen (press power button once)
2. Wait at least 10 seconds
3. Wake up TP

Touchscreen becomes unresponsive when waking up TP. Have to turn the screen on and off (power button twice) to make the screen responsive again. But the screen isn't black, it does display, but doesn't respond to touches.


----------



## Ziddy

Redflea said:


> You can try a couple things in clockwork recovery:
> 
> 1. Do a wipe data/factory reset on the main menu, and then select reboot.
> 
> If that doesn't help, put the CW files on the TP again (the main install file and gapps) and go back into CWR and wipe data again, and then go into, (hmm, can't visualize it right now, I think it's mounts and storage) and format System, and then back to the CWR main menu and use the Install zip from sd card option to install first the main android zip, and then gapps, and reboot.
> 
> Can't hurt, might help...


My Touchpad isn't turning on right now because I think it's out of battery from me just trying to fix it. >_> I'll give this a shot when I get it up and running again. Thanks!


----------



## davidevan84

I guess Im confused what update are you guys talking about? Also Just curious if anyone has thought about it. But I think it would be cool if someone more artistic then myself ....Was able to make a custom boot animation for this..Maybe like android peeing on hp logo kinda like the Android/Apple boot. Just an idea any thoughts?


----------



## rhwd2003

Just a small thing but I like browsing the android market on the website and then downloading apps from my computer and having them install OTA. But when I try to install and logged in on both devices it says there are no devices linked to my account. I clicked on the help. I have logged into the market on my touchpad and installed 10 apps but it still does not show it as a device. Anyone have a tip on how to get this working?

Loving this alpha release!!! Had the issue where it wouldnt resume after charging... just held power + home button for a few seconds and it booted up.

Thanks!


----------



## Ziddy

Redflea said:


> You can try a couple things in clockwork recovery:
> 
> 1. Do a wipe data/factory reset on the main menu, and then select reboot.
> 
> If that doesn't help, put the CW files on the TP again (the main install file and gapps) and go back into CWR and wipe data again, and then go into, (hmm, can't visualize it right now, I think it's mounts and storage) and format System, and then back to the CWR main menu and use the Install zip from sd card option to install first the main android zip, and then gapps, and reboot.
> 
> Can't hurt, might help...


Just tried this and no dice. Also a question... in CWM, only volume down (Go down), power (Go back), and, the home button (Select option( work to navigate right? Does the volume UP button work to go UP? Hahaha, I know this may seem like a dumb question but in Clockwork, my volume UP does nothing and even doesn't show up in key test. If that's the case, that might mean my VOL+ is stuck. :|

Any other suggestions, btw?


----------



## Redflea

Ziddy said:


> Just tried this and no dice. Also a question... in CWM, only volume down (Go down), power (Go back), and, the home button (Select option( work to navigate right? Does the volume UP button work to go UP? Hahaha, I know this may seem like a dumb question but in Clockwork, my volume UP does nothing and even doesn't show up in key test. If that's the case, that might mean my VOL+ is stuck. :|
> 
> Any other suggestions, btw?


Volume up should work, sounds like somethings not right...


----------



## Ziddy

Redflea said:


> Volume up should work, sounds like somethings not right...


Hmm, yeah I was wondering why VOL+ was acting up. I have a custom rom on my Droid X and switch regularly so I use CWM on my Droid and VOL+/- and Camera/Power button all do something. Maybe the button is stuck then and it's just a defective VOL+ button that's making it boot to bootie recovery all the time.

I'll give HP a call and see what they can tell me and if I can replace it/send it in. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mars

Redflea said:


> To reduce incidents, get a CPU overclocking app from the market, and set minimum CPU to 384.
> 
> Get Lock Screen Widget and use that to put it to sleep.
> 
> Use the home key to wake it up.
> 
> I've had zero SODs since I've been doing that.


What should i set the max speed too


----------



## Redflea

Ziddy said:


> Hmm, yeah I was wondering why VOL+ was acting up. I have a custom rom on my Droid X and switch regularly so I use CWM on my Droid and VOL+/- and Camera/Power button all do something. Maybe the button is stuck then and it's just a defective VOL+ button that's making it boot to bootie recovery all the time.
> 
> I'll give HP a call and see what they can tell me and if I can replace it/send it in. Thanks for your help.


Absolutely - volume up + power is designed to put you into a special mode...that's likely it.

I assume you've played w/the buttons to see if you can unstick them....bummer.


----------



## Redflea

mars said:


> What should i set the max speed too


I'm running at 1512 max (whatever is close to 1500) same that I ran in webOS on the tablet. Gives it a little more oomph w/out killing the CPU or battery.


----------



## Redflea

rdoearth said:


> Try the patch that was posted to the issue tracker:
> http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad...tus Priority Milestone Owner Summary Modified
> 
> I used Root Explorer to replace the old file and it has been working great.
> 
> I believe this fixes the SoD or Sleep of Death many have been talking about. I expect an Alpha 2 to be coming out soon, as this issue is resolved, as well as the Wifi driver having been replaced.


Just to clarify, I think we got our wires crossed a bit, this patch isn't about SOD, it's about fixing when your screen does wake up, but becomes unresponsive.

From the patch creator: "this patch has nothing with sleep of death (where you cannot wake up the touchpad at all and it needs a reboot).

It's only for "no touchscreen after wake up" problem."


----------



## MikeA

My sound comes from the tablet and headset when the headset is connected. Any ideas how I can get the sound only from the headset.


----------



## rdoearth

Redflea said:


> BTW - for others thinking about this - there are more posts on the issue thread from folks getting screens unresponsive to touch after applying the patch, so I would not do this unless you are comfortable w/ADB so you can reboot/recover. Make a nandroid backup first that you can restore or plan on using the command line to mount and then rename the replaced files and reboot.


so did you have to set the file permissions to match the old file? I summize others having problems may not have done that.


----------



## rdoearth

Redflea said:


> Just to clarify, I think we got our wires crossed a bit, this patch isn't about SOD, it's about fixing when your screen does wake up, but becomes unresponsive.
> 
> From the patch creator: "this patch has nothing with sleep of death (where you cannot wake up the touchpad at all and it needs a reboot).
> 
> It's only for "no touchscreen after wake up" problem."


Yes, that's it. I though SoD was the same as Sleep of Death, just an abbreviation. Lol


----------



## Redflea

rdoearth said:


> so did you have to set the file permissions to match the old file? I summize others having problems may not have done that.


Yeah, no issues there, I've been moving files/setting permissions w/Root Explorer and ADB for a few years now. The main issue is that I was never suffering from the issue that patch fixes...it's not for SOD.


----------



## Redflea

MikeA said:


> My sound comes from the tablet and headset when the headset is connected. Any ideas how I can get the sound only from the headset.


Known issue, no fix yet.


----------



## sandman

How much battery does your tohchpad use up in sleep mode? Mine was at 97 when I put it down last night (with wifi off) and nine hours later it is at 57. I know battery drain is a known issue but is everybody experiencing it to this extent?


----------



## patr1ck

sandman said:


> How much battery does your tohchpad use up in sleep mode? Mine was at 97 when I put it down last night (with wifi off) and nine hours later it is at 57. I know battery drain is a known issue but is everybody experiencing it to this extent?


Mine went from 100 to 87 overnight. (10 hours).

My wifi turned itself off as per usual.


----------



## sandman

patr1ck said:


> Mine went from 100 to 87 overnight. (10 hours).
> 
> My wifi turned itself off as per usual.


That sounds better I wonder why mine is draining so fast?


----------



## Ed Venture

sandman said:


> How much battery does your tohchpad use up in sleep mode? Mine was at 97 when I put it down last night (with wifi off) and nine hours later it is at 57. I know battery drain is a known issue but is everybody experiencing it to this extent?


Sorry - replied to wrong post. This is for Touchstone charging problems, but it also helped with my battery usage as well.

This fixed my Touchstone charging problem. If it works for you, remember give a thanks to 111cab!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7864-Touchstone-dock-shows-charging-but-is-not!&p=174942&viewfull=1#post174942


----------



## dancon1961

About the WiFI issue with TP...

I was wondering if the Wifi setting in the profile settings has anything to do about the constant drops?
(Settings > Profiles > [active profile] > Touch to configure profile > WiFi)

I just set it to 'enabled' but will have to watch it to see what happens. Although I just disabled the Data under Wireless & Network Settings > Mobile Networks so I may not know which was causing/fixing the problem.


----------



## twiddler

Is there any word on when Beta will be released? I'm reluctant to try Alpha and deal with too many bugs, but having Netflix is really making me think twice.


----------



## umrdyldo

twiddler said:


> Is there any word on when Beta will be released? I'm reluctant to try Alpha and deal with too many bugs, but having Netflix is really making me think twice.


No ETAs are ever given. It's rule #1 through #8.

They are taking feedback and working on bug fixes.


----------



## SFT

Didn't really wanna make a new thread, but I have a problem. I've really screwed up in Superuser, somehow deleting the permissions. Now I can't use the programs that needed those permissions (like setCPU) and I cannot see anyway to re-add them. I've tried uninstalling and installing again but still the same. Any ideas?


----------



## Redflea

SFT said:


> Didn't really wanna make a new thread, but I have a problem. I've really screwed up in Superuser, somehow deleting the permissions. Now I can't use the programs that needed those permissions (like setCPU) and I cannot see anyway to re-add them. I've tried uninstalling and installing again but still the same. Any ideas?


Have you tried uninstall/reinstall of superuser, go to Settings>Applications>Manage and clearing data for Superuser, and then launching SetCPU and seeing if the superuser permission process works then?


----------



## Redflea

umrdyldo said:


> No ETAs are ever given. It's rule #1 through #8.
> 
> They are taking feedback and working on bug fixes.


Actually I have a firm ETA on the next Alpha release:

"Might be pretty soon."

Yes - you heard it here first. ;-)


----------



## cubsfan86

Possible issues:

Power button -> shut down is restarting the TouchPad.
Had to enable Bass Boost to get the audio from cutting in and out. Audio crackles a bit from time to time. Enabling Equalizer causes the audio to stop working.


----------



## SFT

Redflea said:


> Have you tried uninstall/reinstall of superuser, go to Settings>Applications>Manage and clearing data for Superuser, and then launching SetCPU and seeing if the superuser permission process works then?


Hi, thanks. Just tried this and still the same problem  I get a popup that say 'Root access not detected'


----------



## Redflea

When you go into Superuser settings and scroll down, are you on the 3.0 binary?

What exactly did you do in Superuser to mess things up?


----------



## SFT

Superuser v3.0.5 (39)

All I did was delete the few permissions I had in there.


----------



## Redflea

SFT said:


> Superuser v3.0.5 (39)
> 
> All I did was delete the few permissions I had in there.


Thanks....look below the version number for the binary version as well...s/b 3.0.

I'm kinda at a loss...those things we've discussed have always fixed any issues I had w/Superuser.

At this point I'd be googling for Superuser fixes using a few keywords to see what you can find on XDA forums or other forums here...


----------



## rdoearth

Redflea said:


> Actually I have a firm ETA on the next Alpha release:
> 
> "Might be pretty soon."
> 
> Yes - you heard it here first. ;-)


Can't wait. I'll install that when it comes for the updated wifi driver alone.


----------



## loofkid

I had an idea based on some of the things other people have been saying about the battery drain, and it seems to have shown promise- people have been suggesting that putting the touchpad into airplane mode and then re-enabling everything (wifi, bluetooth, etc.) manually would help extend battery life. I used tasker to turn on airplane mode and enable wifi and bluetooth on boot, then decided to try charging via touchpad (also on the current issues list). I've been using my touchpad with the screen, wifi and bluetooth on and it seems to be charging. Just putting that out there as a temporary fix, at least until it's fixed officially.


----------



## Redflea

loofkid said:


> I had an idea based on some of the things other people have been saying about the battery drain, and it seems to have shown promise- people have been suggesting that putting the touchpad into airplane mode and then re-enabling everything (wifi, bluetooth, etc.) manually would help extend battery life. I used tasker to turn on airplane mode and enable wifi and bluetooth on boot, then decided to try charging via touchpad (also on the current issues list). I've been using my touchpad with the screen, wifi and bluetooth on and it seems to be charging. Just putting that out there as a temporary fix, at least until it's fixed officially.


I haven't done any of that, and my TP charges when connected to power w/both BT and Wifi on and in use, so I don't think that there is necessarily any magic sauce related to airplane mode. Of course it won't hurt to try. 

Turning off mobile data does seem to help w/Touchstone charging, however, a few people have had good results w/that issue.


----------



## stimorol

I miss the former layout to keep track of what was fixed and when in the first 2 posts. I know it's a lot of work though and I'm not complaining but I had to say it.


----------



## Turge

Redflea said:


> Thanks....look below the version number for the binary version as well...s/b 3.0.
> 
> I'm kinda at a loss...those things we've discussed have always fixed any issues I had w/Superuser.
> 
> At this point I'd be googling for Superuser fixes using a few keywords to see what you can find on XDA forums or other forums here...


I've ran into a lot of issue with Superuser 3.0.5 on my phone (EVO 3D)

Try flashing 3.0.4 from recovery: http://downloads.androidsu.com/superuser/su-3.0.4-efgh-signed.zip

You may need to wipe data for Superuser once again...


----------



## Redflea

"Turge said:


> I've ran into a lot of issue with Superuser 3.0.5 on my phone (EVO 3D)
> 
> Try flashing 3.0.4 from recovery: http://downloads.androidsu.com/superuser/su-3.0.4-efgh-signed.zip
> 
> You may need to wipe data for recovery once again...


That's a good idea..


----------



## Turge

Redflea said:


> That's a good idea..


Oops.. I meant "wipe data for superuser" not "wipe data for recovery".. that would be overkill!


----------



## krusty32

illfindu said:


> Still Cant move or delete apps or wedgets holding down gives me the vibration feed back but then nothing happens this problem is only on the main screen I can move apps inside the "main menu"


I have found to uninstall apps go to settings/applications and work from there.
Don't have tp on so can't tell offhand but thats where to start


----------



## krusty32

kp_kricket said:


> I can not wake up my touchpad. Looks like lat night, the battery drained and I kept the power charger for 3 hours. I am pressing power+volume up button for 10-15 seconds and still no go. All it is showing is power plug icon and battery icon alternately. I tried several times and it still showing power plug icon and battery icon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Power button and center (home) button Have it plugged in to charger.


----------



## hmichaelkim

Anyone else having trouble with SetCPU? For some reason overclock @1512 and minimum 432(?) seems to freeze my touchpad on boot.


----------



## LennyMan

hmichaelkim: Set the low to 192mhz and problem goes...


----------



## davidevan84

You probably saw this but they just fixed the battery drain issue ...SO It shouldnt be an issue with alpha 2!!!



Redflea said:


> I haven't done any of that, and my TP charges when connected to power w/both BT and Wifi on and in use, so I don't think that there is necessarily any magic sauce related to airplane mode. Of course it won't hurt to try.
> 
> Turning off mobile data does seem to help w/Touchstone charging, however, a few people have had good results w/that issue.


----------



## krusty32

Seems there are a few peeps having dramas with install.I have never used android or had an android device.I have never rooted or modded a device,
Couldn't even get to the command prompt without asking.
There are quite a few guides out there I used this one http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-t...oid-on-the-hp-touchpad-with-cyanogenmod7.html

I overclocked the tp to 1.5 when I got it and it did not upset the install
Everything is running great with CM7
Congrats and thank you to the team..

I don't know whether this is allowed all the first lot of files are http://www.box.net/shared/qkgm96ay4csckb3u2ce9
Wherever you get the files from I made a folder on desktop named TP.

Go to my computer c drive or whichever drive your os is on.
Program files/Palm,Inc..That is where novacom is(assuming when you got the tp you installed webosquickinstal.
If not novacom can be downloaded.

Don't worry about the file for hidden apps yet it may conflict with the initial install of gapps.
ACMEInstaller (unzipped)don't include the readme file..and novacom must be together.
i found was easier to just unzip to Palm, Inc folder.

Next step 4 and 5..

When you mount tp as usb storage do not click anything leave as the root.
Create folder cminstall

Copy all the zipped files except ACMEInstaller to cminstall folder DO NOT UNZIP THEM.(this may be a cause of some install fails.

Next step 8 NOTE Turning off then turning on does not work as reboot...Don't unplug your tp from computer.
Step 9 and 10 pretty strightforward.

Step 11 you should be okay so long as you know where novacom and the unzipped acmeinstaller are.

Step 12 When typing in the command be aware of the spaces and type it exactly as you see it.(without the quotes)
Hit enter and watch it fly.

Further down the page tells how to install the file for the hidden apps like google maps and streetview etc.


----------



## hmichaelkim

LennyMan said:


> hmichaelkim: Set the low to 192mhz and problem goes...


That wasn't the problem, I changed to CPU Master and it works fine now.


----------



## twiddler

krusty32 said:


> Seems there are a few peeps having dramas with install.I have never used android or had an android device.I have never rooted or modded a device,
> Couldn't even get to the command prompt without asking.
> There are quite a few guides out there I used this one http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-t...oid-on-the-hp-touchpad-with-cyanogenmod7.html
> 
> I overclocked the tp to 1.5 when I got it and it did not upset the install
> Everything is running great with CM7
> Congrats and thank you to the team..
> 
> I don't know whether this is allowed all the first lot of files are http://www.box.net/shared/qkgm96ay4csckb3u2ce9
> Wherever you get the files from I made a folder on desktop named TP.
> 
> Go to my computer c drive or whichever drive your os is on.
> Program files/Palm,Inc..That is where novacom is(assuming when you got the tp you installed webosquickinstal.
> If not novacom can be downloaded.
> 
> Don't worry about the file for hidden apps yet it may conflict with the initial install of gapps.
> ACMEInstaller (unzipped)don't include the readme file..and novacom must be together.
> i found was easier to just unzip to Palm, Inc folder.
> 
> Next step 4 and 5..
> 
> When you mount tp as usb storage do not click anything leave as the root.
> Create folder cminstall
> 
> Copy all the zipped files except ACMEInstaller to cminstall folder DO NOT UNZIP THEM.(this may be a cause of some install fails.
> 
> Next step 8 NOTE Turning off then turning on does not work as reboot...Don't unplug your tp from computer.
> Step 9 and 10 pretty strightforward.
> 
> Step 11 you should be okay so long as you know where novacom and the unzipped acmeinstaller are.
> 
> Step 12 When typing in the command be aware of the spaces and type it exactly as you see it.(without the quotes)
> Hit enter and watch it fly.
> 
> Further down the page tells how to install the file for the hidden apps like google maps and streetview etc.


I just installed CM7 and everything went very smooth. This is probably the easiest MOD I've done in a long time, only gripe I have is the browse is a bit slow otherwise I love using Netflix


----------



## thewebblogger

I found another good tutorial (very detailed, it might help the less technically oriented) in here. It helped me avoid playing around and trying stuff...

http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/10/how-to-install-cyanogenmod-on-hp-touchpad/


----------



## eruisi

This should be more tuned for Tablet!
Can't wait to see it on TP.


----------



## shosh

eruisi said:


> This should be more tuned for Tablet!
> Can't wait to see it on TP.


theres probably a looong wait for ICS on the TP


----------



## soricon

I don't thing it will be very long, most of the work for CM on TB is hardware related and fairly OS independent.


----------



## NawtyB78

twiddler said:


> I just installed CM7 and everything went very smooth. This is probably the easiest MOD I've done in a long time, only gripe I have is the browse is a bit slow otherwise I love using Netflix


Yeah,

me + Netflix on TP = spoiled.

Now if only I could find a free (or very cheap) way to watch NFL games on my TP.


----------



## droidyman

NawtyB78 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> me + Netflix on TP = spoiled.
> 
> Now if only I could find a free (or very cheap) way to watch NFL games on my TP.


Try vipbox.tv for the NFL games.


----------



## jaysen

droidyman said:


> Try vipbox.tv for the NFL games.


Wow awesome if this works on sunday!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmee

Have they fixed the issue where it eats your battery? I want to know if I'm safe to install this yet


----------



## davidevan84

They have fixed the issue but a new rom for Alpha 2 has not been compiled. So if your worried about the battery issue then I would still wait it out.



Macmee said:


> Have they fixed the issue where it eats your battery? I want to know if I'm safe to install this yet


----------



## krusty32

Anyone loaded an anti-virus??
Is it recommended if so what would anyone go for?


----------



## SirOcelot

I use lookout, personally.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

krusty32 said:


> Anyone loaded an anti-virus??
> Is it recommended if so what would anyone go for?


Not necessary, don't do it.


----------



## krusty32

Excuse me n00b coming through!!
Webos update killed moboot.
Any ideas how to reinstall moboot please?


----------



## Redflea

Repeat your original CM7 install process, but only copy the moboot zip to the cminstall directory. Run the acme installer and when it reboots you'll be fine again.


----------



## just4sc

SirOcelot said:


> I use lookout, personally.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Yep, they are my preference too. I just use the antivirus/antimalware. No backup or gps functions for me (not that the TP has gps).


----------



## krusty32

Redflea said:


> Repeat your original CM7 install process, but only copy the moboot zip to the cminstall directory. Run the acme installer and when it reboots you'll be fine again.


Cheers I was afraid of that.But has to be done.Thanx.

To others I will try lookout.thanx everyone


----------



## rtruesdale

Any word on when Alpha2 is coming out? some critical issues I'm seeing are supposedly fixed now. great first release. can't wait for next.


----------



## Astark

Hi guys, thanks to the team for all of your hard work. I love CM7! Now I can actually justify buying 2 touchpads. When a new release comes out, say alpha 2 or a beta, Will we be able to update the rom, or will we need to re-install everything, like apps, etc?


----------



## mputtr

you'll be doing the update like every other nightly you've ever done.


----------



## redundant409

"krusty32 said:


> Excuse me n00b coming through!!
> Webos update killed moboot.
> Any ideas how to reinstall moboot please?


Just go through the initial setup for installing android, just only put the moboot file in your cminstall folder. Use exact same steps except for that


----------



## ICS

Big time lurker turning him self him here...

Just saw ICS announcement...can't wait for it to be ported on TP.


----------



## MathewSK81

Astark said:


> Hi guys, thanks to the team for all of your hard work. I love CM7! Now I can actually justify buying 2 touchpads. When a new release comes out, say alpha 2 or a beta, Will we be able to update the rom, or will we need to re-install everything, like apps, etc?


Unless something goes wrong, you'll be able to just update it.


----------



## mc30ie

Since Ice cream Samwich is out, will this be worked on from now on ?
Great job so far , great to get android onmy touchpad, the best of both worlds !!!!
cheers guys


----------



## mputtr

it can't be worked on until the source code is released. period. CM does not have any magical powers or major strings to pull to get the sourcecode before everyone else.


----------



## twiddler

mputtr said:


> it can't be worked on until the source code is released. period. CM does not have any magical powers or major strings to pull to get the sourcecode before everyone else.


It could be done, I've seen Honeycomb get ported for other devices. Just depends on whether the ROM can be ported to work with the TP.


----------



## fifth.race

twiddler said:


> It could be done, I've seen Honeycomb get ported for other devices. Just depends on whether the ROM can be ported to work with the TP.


What a huge headache that would be. Would be much quicker and easier to just wait for source code. I'm glad the CM team is doing this and not trying to engineer it off the SDK somehow.


----------



## mputtr

twiddler said:


> It could be done, I've seen Honeycomb get ported for other devices. Just depends on whether the ROM can be ported to work with the TP.


no.
just no.
CM does not work with ports from devices. they work with aosp. That's why you wont see it until a period after the source code is released.


----------



## Byock

Does anyone else notice sound is only one channel? I was listening to some MP3's and only half the sound was coming out. Songs that split, like Bohemian Rhapsody sound really funny. I tried a left / right sound test and it seemed to work, but confirmed with several MP3's that sound was only one sided.


----------



## gorpo86

I have installed Alpha 2.1 a number of different ways (Clockwork mod, Acmeinstaller, wiping everything, not wiping, etc) No matter what I do CM7 ends up either in a boot loop or if it gets to the Setup screen it locks up while setting the device up. It does not lock up in any specific part of the setup. It is different every time. I have now re flashed Alpha 1 and all is working as expected, sod and all. I am using a 16G Touchpad if that makes any difference.

Any thoughts from the Experts?


----------



## krusty32

gorpo86 said:


> I have installed Alpha 2.1 a number of different ways (Clockwork mod, Acmeinstaller, wiping everything, not wiping, etc) No matter what I do CM7 ends up either in a boot loop or if it gets to the Setup screen it locks up while setting the device up. It does not lock up in any specific part of the setup. It is different every time. I have now re flashed Alpha 1 and all is working as expected, sod and all. I am using a 16G Touchpad if that makes any difference.
> 
> Any thoughts from the Experts?


I used ACMEUinstaller to remove android and then installed the alpha 2.1 version.Now up and going
Same procedure to instal 2.1.Just replace a1 file with the 2.1 file


----------



## coderman1

did any one run into a problem with novacom on windows where it just hangs with any command that you enter? i try the novacom boot mem:// > ACMEInstaller and it just sits there forever

???


----------



## krusty32

coderman1 said:


> did any one run into a problem with novacom on windows where it just hangs with any command that you enter? i try the novacom boot mem:// > ACMEInstaller and it just sits there forever
> 
> ???


Read your post the > sign should be < you have it backwards


----------



## coderman1

sorry, it was a typo i actually cut and pasted from the install file to the command prompt...still no luck...have the touchpad sitting on the usb bootup screen but novacom isnt doing anything...how is novacom supposed to communicate with the touchpad?

i installed novacom from the universal installer jar file.

i am on windows 7 64 bit


----------



## calris

Has anyone else had problems installing GMail under Alpha2?

I did a ACMEUninstall before I installed the latest Alpha, got WiFi going, installed gapps, connected to the market and Google Maps was there (wasn't there in Alpha 1) but GMail wasn't


----------



## krusty32

coderman1 said:


> sorry, it was a typo i actually cut and pasted from the install file to the command prompt...still no luck...have the touchpad sitting on the usb bootup screen but novacom isnt doing anything...how is novacom supposed to communicate with the touchpad?
> 
> i installed novacom from the universal installer jar file.
> 
> i am on windows 7 64 bit


Okay do you have the ACMEInstaller file in the same location as novacom?UNzip ACMEInstaller file to the same folder as novacom .
You have created a folder on your TP called cminstall and put in the recommended files?All files you put on the TP stay zipped..
Re-read this and ensure you have taken al the steps.

http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-t...oid-on-the-hp-touchpad-with-cyanogenmod7.html

When it says to reboot after creating cminstall folder and placing files in it unmount TP (safely remove hardware like you remove any other external usb device)
Don't detach TP from Computer
Tap settings/device info/restart when screen goes black press and hold the volume up button.
A large white USB logo appears..Follow the rest of the guide.I read the guide twice and checked ecery step along the way to ensure I didn't miss anything


----------



## coderman1

rebooting fixed it...dont know why...thanks for your help!


----------



## krusty32

calris said:


> Has anyone else had problems installing GMail under Alpha2?
> 
> I did a ACMEUninstall before I installed the latest Alpha, got WiFi going, installed gapps, connected to the market and Google Maps was there (wasn't there in Alpha 1) but GMail wasn't


Did you also install the marketfix file that shows the hidden apps?
Gmail was already in the apps at original alpha 2 installation on mine.


----------



## calris

krusty32 said:


> Did you also install the marketfix file that shows the hidden apps?
> Gmail was already in the apps at original alpha 2 installation on mine.


I thought marketfix was built into Alpha 2 (especially considering Google Maps shows up natively in Alpha 2)


----------



## krusty32

calris said:


> I thought marketfix was built into Alpha 2 (especially considering Google Maps shows up natively in Alpha 2)


Sorry didn't notice that.
My gmail app was already in apps after install.


----------



## dmo580

is market enabler already applied in Alpha 2a or do you still need to apply it?


----------



## Fuelec

I just installed CM7 yesterday. Thanks! It's running very smoothly so far. One SOD the first time I charged with Touchstone, otherwise a few app crashes but truly nothing major. Battery life is great, very similar to WebOS mode, the TP is very responsive, all of my apps have appeared in the market, the only incompatibility being Google Docs, and overall it's great to have access to some sorely needed apps on my TP. Anyway, truly amazing, and thank you again, CM developers!

So, very few questions...

1) Is there any way to get the device to show up in the android market, ie: market.android.com, in order to allow installation from the web browser? Or, any idea if this will be possible in the future?

2) I only have 25 GB available to Android out of my `32 GB total. Is there any way to allocate additional space?

3) Is there any point in transferring apps to SD card? (doesn't seem to be...)

Thanks again!


----------



## calris

calris said:


> Has anyone else had problems installing GMail under Alpha2?
> 
> I did a ACMEUninstall before I installed the latest Alpha, got WiFi going, installed gapps, connected to the market and Google Maps was there (wasn't there in Alpha 1) but GMail wasn't


Weird - GMail just showed up in the market. Happy now


----------



## redundant409

"Fuelec said:


> I just installed CM7 yesterday. Thanks! It's running very smoothly so far. One SOD the first time I charged with Touchstone, otherwise a few app crashes but truly nothing major. Battery life is great, very similar to WebOS mode, the TP is very responsive, all of my apps have appeared in the market, the only incompatibility being Google Docs, and overall it's great to have access to some sorely needed apps on my TP. Anyway, truly amazing, and thank you again, CM developers!
> 
> So, very few questions...
> 
> 1) Is there any way to get the device to show up in the android market, ie: market.android.com, in order to allow installation from the web browser? Or, any idea if this will be possible in the future?
> 
> 2) I only have 25 GB available to Android out of my `32 GB total. Is there any way to allocate additional space?
> 
> 3) Is there any point in transferring apps to SD card? (doesn't seem to be...)
> 
> Thanks again!


1. Not that I know of, since it isn't an official android device
2. After any hard drive is formatted, you loose space. And since you have 2 different oses on your touchpad, 25 is about normal, with whatever media may be on it.
3. Yes there is. Normally, apps install to the same partition as the os, which in the touchpads case, only has about 1Gb of space left on it. And since the majority of space on the touchpad is on /media/internal and since webos already uses it, it makes sense to mount that space as a virtual SD card. Which is where about 24 gb of your space is anyways. So yes, there is a point, and you actually can share files between the 2 os this way. Because when you put webos in USB mode, or android in USB mode, the folder that you get on your computer is /media/internal


----------



## fifth.race

redundant409 said:


> 1) Is there any way to get the device to show up in the android market, ie: market.android.com, in order to allow installation from the web browser? Or, any idea if this will be possible in the future?
> 1. Not that I know of, since it isn't an official android device


Isn't there some way to register it or spoof it? Or does that cost money? I'm very curious about this since I love being able to push apps to my phone via the web site.


----------



## rev411

Is anybody else's video blank on Netflix since the update yesterday!?


----------



## midas

rev411 said:


> Is anybody else's video blank on Netflix since the update yesterday!?


Fall back to 1.4.0 of Netflix for it to work. Don't let it upgrade to the latest version.


----------



## rev411

Thanks for the suggestion, Midas! I'm new to Android. Could you explain how that's done?


----------



## aeronauticsrock

rev411 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Midas! I'm new to Android. Could you explain how that's done?


See these threads:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8754-Netflix-No-video-just-sound-amp-the-play-pause-progress-bar...

And

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8700-NETFLIX-Just-updated-thier-App-and-now-video-doesn-t-work


----------



## vee1287

To confirm, because I am a man who measures three times and cutes once.. I may download the newest webos and not worry that it will affect my ability to install the beta when its released?

I have been waiting for this since the beginning (beta) so I am skipping alpha.


----------



## Redflea

Install away, CM7 will install fine over 3.0.4.


----------



## Redflea

dmo580 said:


> is market enabler already applied in Alpha 2a or do you still need to apply it?


Yes...market fix is part of Alpha 2.1


----------



## redundant409

"fifth.race said:


> Isn't there some way to register it or spoof it? Or does that cost money? I'm very curious about this since I love being able to push apps to my phone via the web site.


Yeah that would be AWESOME! I will have to look into it. Shouldn't be hard since you can already spoof to get dolphinbrowser from market on the device. Gonna have to do some research on that!


----------



## Poker3

Need some help fella's (and gals too!)...
Been running CM7 since the first alpha release and upgraded to alpha 2.1 just fine. All went perfect...and has been perfect until yesterday.
For some reason, my touchpad will not recognize usb storage? 
When I try to view my gallery, a message comes up and says usb storage has been unmounted. 
I am still able to view files in file manager, but I am unable to delete anything...message states unable to delete file
I can no longer download anything...web, text, email attachments
I wanna say all this kinda started when I installed Astro...but I'm not sure.
I've tried mounting usb storage in CW...and after reboot, it seems to work, but for only like 3 seconds.
I wiped data/cache/dalvik and started fresh...still no luck. I reflashed the 2.1 update and still nothing.
Also, when booted into webos, and I try to view my pictures...the circle standby icon keeps swirling away and nothing shows up.
Am thinking next step is too uninstall CM7 via AMCE uninstaller...then do some work in webos doctor <--but I really don't wanna go that route.
Any suggestions?

*to note..I'm new to this forum, but not new to rooting/flashing. I am fairly experienced in rooting/flashing/themeing, spent most of my time in DroidXForums. Any lingo thrown at me, I'll fully understand 
And thanks in advanced! I know the knowledge and support is out there!


----------



## punkypogo

Razor512 said:


> Does the acceptance of there being no 2d acceleration mean that they will no longer attempt to bring about 2D hardware acceleration?
> 
> Without the acceleration, you will generally have higher CPU usage, less battery life and lag in games that do not rely on 3D acceleration.





DarkRedFlame said:


> Decided to update that for you. There isn't much 2D Accel going on in gingerbread anyway


I saw in the Build Progress post "COMPLETE GPU Acceleration (50/50 2D Accel support, just like any other gingerbread device out there)".
I'm not sure to understand, is GPU acceleration for 2D enabled for Touchpad? If not, is it because there is no 2D acceleration in GB?
And what do you mean by "50/50"?

Thanks!


----------



## Lateral_October

Poker3 said:


> Need some help fella's (and gals too!)...
> Been running CM7 since the first alpha release and upgraded to alpha 2.1 just fine. All went perfect...and has been perfect until yesterday.
> For some reason, my touchpad will not recognize usb storage?
> When I try to view my gallery, a message comes up and says usb storage has been unmounted.
> I am still able to view files in file manager, but I am unable to delete anything...message states unable to delete file
> I can no longer download anything...web, text, email attachments
> I wanna say all this kinda started when I installed Astro...but I'm not sure.
> I've tried mounting usb storage in CW...and after reboot, it seems to work, but for only like 3 seconds.
> I wiped data/cache/dalvik and started fresh...still no luck. I reflashed the 2.1 update and still nothing.
> Also, when booted into webos, and I try to view my pictures...the circle standby icon keeps swirling away and nothing shows up.
> Am thinking next step is too uninstall CM7 via AMCE uninstaller...then do some work in webos doctor <--but I really don't wanna go that route.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> *to note..I'm new to this forum, but not new to rooting/flashing. I am fairly experienced in rooting/flashing/themeing, spent most of my time in DroidXForums. Any lingo thrown at me, I'll fully understand
> And thanks in advanced! I know the knowledge and support is out there!


I get this sporadically as well, for some reason the "sdcard" gets unmounted. To fix -
Open the Terminal Emulator app and type the following:



Code:


su<br />
mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard

This just remounts the data partition with read/write access.


----------



## Poker3

Lateral_October said:


> I get this sporadically as well, for some reason the "sdcard" gets unmounted. To fix -
> Open the Terminal Emulator app and type the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> su<br />
> mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard
> 
> This just remounts the data partition with read/write access.


Thank you!...soo very much!
This fixed it!! And it seems that the gallery is what is doing it. Every time I launch the 3D gallery, SD gets unmounted. Also gets unmounted on reboot. 
Also, what I forgot to mention in my OP, is, I also ran a fix permissions script in CW. I know fixing permissions fixes alot of mess on DX, so I figured I'd give it a shot on my TP..<--maybe not the case? I'm still not sure when the problem started occurring...just trying to brainstorm to what I have done since CM7 install. 
Is there a way to find out what is unmounting the sd card?...or could this be a bug that may be fixed in future releases? 
Until then, I'm rolling smooth again! Thank you again!

*qicpic installed and working great! For the time being, 3D Gallery is frozen


----------



## Lateral_October

Poker3 said:


> Thank you!...soo very much!
> This fixed it!! And it seems that the gallery is what is doing it. Every time I launch the 3D gallery, SD gets unmounted. Also gets unmounted on reboot.
> Also, what I forgot to mention in my OP, is, I also ran a fix permissions script in CW. I know fixing permissions fixes alot of mess on DX, so I figured I'd give it a shot on my TP..<--maybe not the case? I'm still not sure when the problem started occurring...just trying to brainstorm to what I have done since CM7 install.
> Is there a way to find out what is unmounting the sd card?...or could this be a bug that may be fixed in future releases?
> Until then, I'm rolling smooth again! Thank you again!
> 
> *qicpic installed and working great! For the time being, 3D Gallery is frozen


Glad to be of help


----------



## Bad_Wolf

Poker3 said:


> Need some help fella's (and gals too!)...
> Been running CM7 since the first alpha release and upgraded to alpha 2.1 just fine. All went perfect...and has been perfect until yesterday.
> For some reason, my touchpad will not recognize usb storage?
> When I try to view my gallery, a message comes up and says usb storage has been unmounted.
> I am still able to view files in file manager, but I am unable to delete anything...message states unable to delete file
> I can no longer download anything...web, text, email attachments
> I wanna say all this kinda started when I installed Astro...but I'm not sure.
> I've tried mounting usb storage in CW...and after reboot, it seems to work, but for only like 3 seconds.
> I wiped data/cache/dalvik and started fresh...still no luck. I reflashed the 2.1 update and still nothing.
> Also, when booted into webos, and I try to view my pictures...the circle standby icon keeps swirling away and nothing shows up.
> Am thinking next step is too uninstall CM7 via AMCE uninstaller...then do some work in webos doctor <--but I really don't wanna go that route.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> *to note..I'm new to this forum, but not new to rooting/flashing. I am fairly experienced in rooting/flashing/themeing, spent most of my time in DroidXForums. Any lingo thrown at me, I'll fully understand
> And thanks in advanced! I know the knowledge and support is out there!


I am also getting this problem. I haven't run any scripts to fix permissions etc, Just installed CM7. I'll test out the solution posted by Lateral_October later today, but would I have to run that command on every reboot?

Thanks.


----------



## also.touchpad

Everything runs well here 
*But* no _*AdBlocker*_ from the Market is working, there is a mount error or something when the block list downloads, i guess it happens when the hosts file shold be edited?
any workaround, cause german websites exploding with ads, and make browsing incredibile slow


----------



## antmatz

Has anyone found a wifi loop bug workaround yet?

I have so far tried renaming device, deleting cache, dalvik, turning on aeroplane mode, forgetting, wifi neversleep, rebooting, factory reset, all to no permanant avail? Temporary relief only.

Open to further suggestions....its my big bug bear. Otherwise awesome.


----------



## antmatz

Sorry,to add I am running 2.1 with web os 3.03


----------



## dmo580

has anyone gotten widgetlocker working?


----------



## scunaz

"dmo580 said:


> has anyone gotten widgetlocker working?


Yeah it works for me.


----------



## guano30

HI Folks!

Did a Cifs Mount from my Windows Server 2008 with Cifs Manager. Mounting now works perfectly to me but the speed is very low!
Even MP3 dont play without hickups or breaks................
Connection is good, it has 65 MBit, so the Problem must be an other.

Some guys have the same Problems?


----------



## mtjnkee

Anyone else's video stop working with the A2 update?


----------



## Redflea

antmatz said:


> Has anyone found a wifi loop bug workaround yet?
> 
> I have so far tried renaming device, deleting cache, dalvik, turning on aeroplane mode, forgetting, wifi neversleep, rebooting, factory reset, all to no permanant avail? Temporary relief only.
> 
> Open to further suggestions....its my big bug bear. Otherwise awesome.


You can try this:

Open the Terminal app already on your device, enter the commands:

su [hit enter]
rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot [hit enter]

Make sure your TP reboots.

Could help.

That's the only thing I didn't see on your list.

Other than that, there may be some router-specific issues, since wifi works so well for some (I have zero issues at work and at home) and others like you are stuck.

You could try a reinstall via Clockwork Recovery...copy the CM7 and Gapps zips to the sd card, run ClockworkMod Recovery, wipe data/factory reset, go into, I think it's mounts and storage and wipe system, and then use the install zip from SD card option to reinstall CM7, and gapps.


----------



## Redflea

mtjnkee said:


> Anyone else's video stop working with the A2 update?


What video do you mean? THere was a problem w/Netflix video but the current Netflix update in the market fixes that.


----------



## Redflea

Bad_Wolf said:


> I am also getting this problem. I haven't run any scripts to fix permissions etc, Just installed CM7. I'll test out the solution posted by Lateral_October later today, but would I have to run that command on every reboot?
> 
> Thanks.


I've seen a couple posts on this - running Gallery may not be a good idea right now, it could be unmounting storage for some reason.


----------



## lxtheturk

also.touchpad said:


> Everything runs well here
> *But* no _*AdBlocker*_ from the Market is working, there is a mount error or something when the block list downloads, i guess it happens when the hosts file shold be edited?
> any workaround, cause german websites exploding with ads, and make browsing incredibile slow


Have you tried grabbing busybox installer from the market and using it to install the latest busybox? Seemed to have started working for me on alpha 2.1 for me with the latest busybox.


----------



## Poker3

"Redflea said:


> I've seen a couple posts on this - running Gallery may not be a good idea right now, it could be unmounting storage for some reason.


For me, I've ruled this to be the problem. I installed quickpic and froze the 3d gallery. Rebooted, ran the noted command in terminal and it has never happened again. Testing with multiple reboots, and alls well, no need to re run command.


----------



## Redflea

Poker3 said:


> For me, I've ruled this to be the problem. I installed quickpic and froze the 3d gallery. Rebooted, ran the noted command in terminal and it has never happened again. Testing with multiple reboots, and alls well, no need to re run command.


Thanks, sounds like Gallery is the issue.


----------



## jjnagy

lxtheturk said:


> Have you tried grabbing busybox installer from the market and using it to install the latest busybox? Seemed to have started working for me on alpha 2.1 for me with the latest busybox.


Adfree seems to be working for me.


----------



## mtjnkee

"Redflea said:


> What video do you mean? THere was a problem w/Netflix video but the current Netflix update in the market fixes that.


The naitive player. Any format, and streaming. Its is too choppy to watch anything. This is the only issue I've had. Doesn't lag but flashes vertical, dense lines throught the player container and alternates Beck to a clear pic every few seconds.


----------



## SirOcelot

also.touchpad said:


> Everything runs well here
> *But* no _*AdBlocker*_ from the Market is working, there is a mount error or something when the block list downloads, i guess it happens when the hosts file shold be edited?
> any workaround, cause german websites exploding with ads, and make browsing incredibile slow


Yeah I got that too, initially. What you need to do is boot into Recovery, and re-install the Alpha2 from there.


----------



## glenniek

Please help!
Have followed all instuctions and now I have a bricked TPad.
Webos doctor will not go past 12%
All I get is a triangle with www.palm.com/rom
What should I do?


----------



## guano30

...again my Question Guys..........

Are you all satisfied with Cifs Mount / NAS ??? Running like a Ferrari on your Pads? Why not on mine? 
Under WebOS Cifs Mount from my Windows Server 2008 are running like a charm.......... with Android I feel a little bit like back to the 8ties 
Tried a lot of Parameters...........UDP, TCP, NOLOCK and so on nothing really helped.........

So what can I do?
Or are there any possibilities to mount NFS shares?


----------



## rexian

glenniek said:


> Please help!
> Have followed all instuctions and now I have a bricked TPad.
> Webos doctor will not go past 12%
> All I get is a triangle with www.palm.com/rom
> What should I do?


I am sure you missed something because it worked for so many, unless your TP itself had something wrong. Try with a different computer, TP should be in the recovery mode by booting with volume up. Try different cable also. If everything fails, try contacting HP but if they find out you were trying to install another OS you might be out of luck.


----------



## rishix01

I updated WebOS to 3.0.4. However, when I boot up my TouchPad it doesn't treat me with the dual boot interface. Anyone know what might be causing this behaviour? I made any changes to the Android files/install.


----------



## expired

rishix01 said:


> I updated WebOS to 3.0.4. However, when I boot up my TouchPad it doesn't treat me with the dual boot interface. Anyone know what might be causing this behaviour? I made any changes to the Android files/install.


Try searching first..you need to reinstall mboot

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## scifan

glenniek said:


> Please help!
> Have followed all instuctions and now I have a bricked TPad.
> Webos doctor will not go past 12%
> All I get is a triangle with www.palm.com/rom
> What should I do?


As I commented in the other thread, google "webos doctor 12%" and see what you find...

I found this link: http://forums.precentral.net/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed.html which may help... if it doesn't help, search a little more... sometimes it's a little painful to recover, but most of the time it's not too bad. As long as bootie isn't fubar, in theory, you can recover.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt

I have two questions:

1. Has anyone successfully run the Samba app on the latest Alpha? I am getting errors after install when I try to start it up

2. Is http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/ truly closed, and if so, why?


----------



## pbklan

I use esexplorer smb. And it works fine


----------



## also.touchpad

@
* lxtheturk thx, works great







*


----------



## os2baba

Samba works with the previous version of busy box 1.18.5


----------



## Rakeesh

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone successfully run the Samba app on the latest Alpha? I am getting errors after install when I try to start it up
> 
> 2. Is http://rootzwiki.com...-touchpad-port/ truly closed, and if so, why?


The samba filesharing app on the market doesn't work with cyanogen at all, you have to use the latest beta found on the xda forum post (don't remember the URL off hand, I linked it in the app compatibility spreadsheet.)


----------



## PsychoGizmo

I am having a Flash issue & Stock Browser issue.
Currently running CM7 2.1, with the market place installed as well.

Stock browser worked fine for 2 days, now when I try to boot it up it forecloses the app. I will get direct error when I get home from work tonight.

So I have installed now FireFox & Dolphin browsers. I don't remember with the stock browser if Flash was working, but now it does not work on either browser. I tried uninstalling, rebooting, reinstalling through the market place, rebooting and all the same problems. Also, the keyboard won't come up in FireFox to type responses on this forum.

Any ideas?


----------



## runnirr

\"PsychoGizmo\" said:


> I am having a Flash issue & Stock Browser issue.
> Currently running CM7 2.1, with the market place installed as well.
> 
> Stock browser worked fine for 2 days, now when I try to boot it up it forecloses the app. I will get direct error when I get home from work tonight.
> 
> So I have installed now FireFox & Dolphin browsers. I don\'t remember with the stock browser if Flash was working, but now it does not work on either browser. I tried uninstalling, rebooting, reinstalling through the market place, rebooting and all the same problems. Also, the keyboard won\'t come up in FireFox to type responses on this forum.
> 
> Any ideas?


Not that this fixes your issue but I\'m pretty sure the firefox app doesn\'t support flash.


----------



## midas

I'm having an issue with one app that worked for a few days and now doesn't work. Sometimes it just hangs, sometimes it force closes. Is there some place that I can find a log or something to give me a hint as to why it's happening?


----------



## thesticks00

First, thank you for the great work on this port. It's more than I had hoped for. I had a general question about the appearance. Is there currently any way to increase the size of the icons or the widgets to fit the touchpad screen a little better? Currently the app drawer icons, the homescreen icons and the widgets kinda look small in comparison to the amount of space available on the touchpad. Can anyone offer a method to increase their size? Additionally, i noted in the thread there are listings for apps and or games that work with the touchpad. Does anyone have a listing of widgets that work well?

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## runnirr

\"midas\" said:


> I\'m having an issue with one app that worked for a few days and now doesn\'t work. Sometimes it just hangs, sometimes it force closes. Is there some place that I can find a log or something to give me a hint as to why it\'s happening?


You can run a logcat and see the output of everything. Try the app alogcat or use your computer and adb.

adb logcat > out.txt


----------



## Redflea

PsychoGizmo said:


> First, thank you for the great work on this port. It's more than I had hoped for. I had a general question about the appearance. Is there currently any way to increase the size of the icons or the widgets to fit the touchpad screen a little better? Currently the app drawer icons, the homescreen icons and the widgets kinda look small in comparison to the amount of space available on the touchpad. Can anyone offer a method to increase their size? Additionally, i noted in the thread there are listings for apps and or games that work with the touchpad. Does anyone have a listing of widgets that work well?
> 
> Thanks Guys!!


This ROM is based on the Gingerbread release of Android, and the OS and apps are not, for the most part, optimized for running on a tablet. You can increase the size of some widgets in the widget settings, or by long-press on the widget and select resize.

When Ice Cream Sandwich arrives on the TP in a few months things will improve...


----------



## midas

Redflea said:


> See above - find the app in Settings>Applications...etc., and clear data and try again. If problems persist uninstall/reinstall as well could help. But try clearing data first.


Thanks, tried that a number of times. Threw in a few reboots too just for good measure.

Looking at the log, all I see odd is this:

E/AudioHardwareALSA( 190):RE-OPEN AFTER STANDBY::took 106 msecs


----------



## PsychoGizmo

Runnirr, thanks for letting me know about Firefox not working with flash, sux I really liked the browser. Looks like I will stick to Dolphin.

Redflea, thank you kindly for your help. Clearing the cache fixed the stock browser but I wont be using it any more. I reinstalled Dolphin and noticed the flash option, maybe I missed it the first time but it is now on and working!

I love this forum, everyone is so helpful. So glad that I'm running CM7, I couldn't stand webOS.


----------



## adobian

PsychoGizmo said:


> I love this forum, everyone is so helpful. So glad that I'm running CM7, I couldn't stand webOS.


According so PreCentral, the Android 4.0 OS, Ice Cream Sandwich, is very similar to WebOS because
a lead engineer from Palm was hired by Google 1.5 years ago to work on this ICs project.

I like the WebOS much better, it's the cool games and apps I got from Android that made me switch.


----------



## adobian

Has anyone overclocked? If so, what do you use?

I like the no frill one, and the CPU Tuner. Just wondering what do you overclock to. It seems that Android could overclock better than WebOS. I guess it runs lighter than WebOS>


----------



## runnirr

PsychoGizmo said:


> Runnirr, thanks for letting me know about Firefox not working with flash, sux I really liked the browser. Looks like I will stick to Dolphin.


If I remember correctly they are supposed to be coming out with an update that will support flash. I guess time will tell. I was disappointed when I tried to use flash as well.


----------



## Redflea

midas said:


> Thanks, tried that a number of times. Threw in a few reboots too just for good measure.
> 
> Looking at the log, all I see odd is this:
> 
> E/AudioHardwareALSA( 190):RE-OPEN AFTER STANDBY::took 106 msecs


Sorry, I don't think I can help you with the log info...

What is the app - I or someone else can try it and at least confirm it's not a 'just-you' issue.


----------



## redundant409

thesticks00 said:


> First, thank you for the great work on this port. It's more than I had hoped for. I had a general question about the appearance. Is there currently any way to increase the size of the icons or the widgets to fit the touchpad screen a little better? Currently the app drawer icons, the homescreen icons and the widgets kinda look small in comparison to the amount of space available on the touchpad. Can anyone offer a method to increase their size? Additionally, i noted in the thread there are listings for apps and or games that work with the touchpad. Does anyone have a listing of widgets that work well?
> 
> Thanks Guys!!


I can't help you with the widget size, but all (most) widgets from the market should work normal


----------



## midas

Redflea said:


> Sorry, I don't think I can help you with the log info...
> 
> What is the app - I or someone else can try it and at least confirm it's not a 'just-you' issue.


Well I know it's a 'just me' issue since it worked for 2 days and then suddenly stopped. I'm going to do a full wipe and reinstall anyway to try to address the SoD issues I'm having.


----------



## umrdyldo

adobian said:


> Has anyone overclocked? If so, what do you use?
> 
> I like the no frill one, and the CPU Tuner. Just wondering what do you overclock to. It seems that Android could overclock better than WebOS. I guess it runs lighter than WebOS>


SetCPU is working well for me at 1.5 GHZ


----------



## samster9

Hello,

I have everything working with my deployment till this morning when the long press (menu?) stopped working. I haven't changed anything and tried rebooting but that didn't help. Even long press on the widgets or app shortcuts doesn't bring any menus. I just get a short vibrate and nothing happens.

Anyone face a similar issue? Please help.


----------



## samster9

Resetting the ADW launcher settings did the trick. Thanks! Also for people with Wifi issues, click on your network, select Forget this network and then add the network in manually. That fixed my wifi issues.


----------



## hakkinen

It's weird. My TP couldn't play a full HD mkv (4GB, cut from a full HD mkv file 10GB) by loading with Dice player 1.4.0 or Dice player trial (only sound, not images) from market (latest version), but if video file is loaded with Dice player 1.4.0 by File manager, sometimes TP plays it flawlessly like Kalemsoft in webOS, sometimes can't play (only sound). When it works, the sound is very very loud with headphone (without distorsion, awesome ^^). I don't know it's the problem of Dice player or GPU driver or anything else, but I confirm my TP with CM7.1 Alpha 2.1 can play flawlessly full HD videos at 1,2Ghz


----------



## asif9t9

I overclocked my Touchpad to 1.7GHz using An Tu Tu CPU Master Free. You can set it to run at boot, so you set it once and you're done. I don't know if Set CPU does something more, but it costs $1.99.


----------



## bouchigo

asif9t9 said:


> I overclocked my Touchpad to 1.7GHz using An Tu Tu CPU Master Free. You can set it to run at boot, so you set it once and you're done. I don't know if Set CPU does something more, but it costs 1.99.


You can get SetCPU for free from XDA if you sign up over there, but it's always nice to donate to devs.


----------



## honzyk

I§m using CPU Master. Sets CPU speed once on start. Free
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.antutu.CpuMasterFree&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hbnR1dHUuQ3B1TWFzdGVyRnJlZSJd


----------



## pk33

installed Alpha2,

left it over night. in the morning would wont boot up " *blank screen*", had to do (power+home+volume up) then usb, then had to reboot. all worked touchpad running. is there a way to fix the problem so it would work normally, instead of doing all this. every morning.

Help!!!


----------



## Redflea

pk33 said:


> installed Alpha2,
> 
> left it over night. in the morning would wont boot up " blank screen", had to do (power+home+volume up) then usb, then had to reboot. all worked touchpad running. is there a way to fix the problem so it would work normally, instead of doing all this. every morning.
> 
> Help!!!


If you get the SOD, just use Power + Home key to reboot.


----------



## Redflea

Redflea said:


> If you get the SOD, just use Power + Home key to reboot.


For those who still get it on Alpha 2.1, I haven't seen a clear fix yet.


----------



## blowfish

Just curious if this project is still being worked on? I've been watching the Fixed and Open list and haven't seen any updates in a while.

Thanks developers for your work!


----------



## Noiofnine

Hey something related to sleep of death fix and benchmark.
Seems like there is a correlation with webos kernel.

Check out these two thread and feed backs from others
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8193-touchpad-cm7-benchmark/


----------



## Noiofnine

Hey something related to sleep of death fix and benchmark.
Seems like there is a correlation with webos kernel.

Check out these two thread and feed backs from others
http://rootzwiki.com...-cm7-benchmark/

http://rootzwiki.com...sible-solution/No need to take my word for it but others are finding similiar results


----------



## mobile.sensei

Ziddy said:


> My Touchpad isn't turning on right now because I think it's out of battery from me just trying to fix it. >_> I'll give this a shot when I get it up and running again. Thanks!


Hold the power and home button for 15 seconds to wake it up


----------



## mobile.sensei

blowfish said:


> Just curious if this project is still being worked on? I've been watching the Fixed and Open list and haven't seen any updates in a while.
> 
> Thanks developers for your work!


Of course its being worked on. They are already in beta.. There is strong evidence that a beta release is coming in a couple weeks. Cm7 team announced it in a press release for something else


----------



## Redflea

mobile.sensei said:


> Of course its being worked on. They are already in beta.. There is strong evidence that a beta release is coming in a couple weeks. Cm7 team announced it in a press release for something else


Link?


----------



## kaede

maybe they want to rollback to alpha1. but ICS.







since its comin shortly. well just guessing.


----------



## papau

Just got an email sent to those on the "waiting list" - no one on the waiting list is getting anything - out of stock.

My guess is that the new keep the supply chain decision that saved the HP PC division also produced the decision to make a new tablet with Microsoft Win8 - thus solving the contracts to make parts for the Toughpad problem that we thought would add 200,000 to 1 million Touchpads to the fire sale via the waiting list.

So the port of CM7 ICS to the WIN8 HP tablet will have a leg up if I am correct about HP re-purposing those supplier contracts.


----------



## LordGeek

I got my TouchPad 32GB 1 week ago from HP Small Business, I was one that was able to get my order in on August 21st .. and sat and waited.

But yep .. received


----------



## modjo30

Redflea said:


> For those who still get it on Alpha 2.1, I haven't seen a clear fix yet.


I just run Softlocker Free, it stop your device from going into deep sleep mode, i have not experienced an SOD or random crash since i installed it a week ago


----------



## Matt M

Redflea said:


> Just curious if this project is still being worked on? I've been watching the Fixed and Open list and haven't seen any updates in a while.
> 
> Thanks developers for your work!


Of course its being worked on. They are already in beta.. There is strong evidence that a beta release is coming in a couple weeks. Cm7 team announced it in a press release for something else
[/quote]
Link?
[/quote]

I think he made that up.


----------



## demetry14

I am curious why they don't just use the CM7 Stable release notifier in Android and make a Alpha/Beta Release notifier?


----------



## lxtheturk

demetry14 said:


> I am curious why they don't just use the CM7 Stable release notifier in Android and make a Alpha/Beta Release notifier?


I assume because the source code for hp touchpad is not yet merged into the official source code repository. Sounded like this make take some weeks.

Cm team just posted a blog regarding the nightly builds. May want to read it at the webpage for more insight into the build process.


----------



## Lothar Brieger

In installed Alpha 2 and it works great generally. I am having a problem with the camera. It won't work at all. It seems that most people say this was fixed with the last build but that's not my experience. Any advice from anyone?

Also, is there a way to install incremental patches, or do I just have to wait for the next release?


----------



## TheKrayze

i got mine last week on Wednesday. updated to 3.0.4 for webOS. 
then Thursday, installed preware and installed uberkernal for OC to 1.5
later that day installed CM7 A2 with no issues. all went smooth. set up both OS's with my data (email, twitter, facebook, etc... installed all the recommended apps for both.
looking for any links to OC webOS or CM7 to aid in tweeks for speed, OC, etc...
thanks


----------



## Redflea

TheKrayze said:


> i got mine last week on Wednesday. updated to 3.0.4 for webOS.
> then Thursday, installed preware and installed uberkernal for OC to 1.5
> later that day installed CM7 A2 with no issues. all went smooth. set up both OS's with my data (email, twitter, facebook, etc... installed all the recommended apps for both.
> looking for any links to OC webOS or CM7 to aid in tweeks for speed, OC, etc...
> thanks


Set CPU can overclock, there are other options that will show up if you search the market for overclock.


----------



## bloodhawke83

How I tell if I got version 2 installed?


----------



## krusty32

bloodhawke83 said:


> How I tell if I got version 2 installed?


Plug in headfones..if sound cuts out from speakers then 2.1 is installed.
If sound comes through speakers with headfones in then you have 1 installed


----------



## Redflea

bloodhawke83 said:


> How I tell if I got version 2 installed?


 go to settings->about tablet..

if your kernel was built by [email protected] -> a1
if your kernel was built by [email protected] -> a2.1

Also should say build GRJ22 for Alpha 2.1


----------



## Kayone

papau said:


> Just got an email sent to those on the "waiting list" - no one on the waiting list is getting anything - out of stock.
> 
> My guess is that the new keep the supply chain decision that saved the HP PC division also produced the decision to make a new tablet with Microsoft Win8 - thus solving the contracts to make parts for the Toughpad problem that we thought would add 200,000 to 1 million Touchpads to the fire sale via the waiting list.
> 
> So the port of CM7 ICS to the WIN8 HP tablet will have a leg up if I am correct about HP re-purposing those supplier contracts.


They had a second batch that went out, but it was for HP employees only. They ran out before there was a public sale.


----------



## evoic

Kayone said:


> They had a second batch that went out, but it was for HP employees only. They ran out before there was a public sale.


Not only is your post absurd and completely incorrect, but it is in response to a post that *is* (for the most part) _absolutely_ correct.
There should be some sort of clearinghouse method to quarantine posts by people asserting nonsense as fact.
The only *grain *of truth in your statement is that a limited number were provided to employees who took part in the _initial _request to be added to the holding list for the next release.
This probably numbered in the thousands (I, in fact, do not have an accurate number and will not claim this as indisputable) rather than the tens or hundreds of thousands.

If HP squandered the entire 2nd wave of Touchpads by simply handing them directly over to each employee one-by-one, there would be a rather impressive backlash imposed by the buying public.
And it would be on the front page of every tech rag ever to exist.


----------



## Kayone

evoic said:


> Not only is your post absurd and completely incorrect, but it is in response to a post that *is* (for the most part) _absolutely_ correct.
> There should be some sort of clearinghouse method to quarantine posts by people asserting nonsense as fact.
> The only *grain *of truth in your statement is that a limited number were provided to employees who took part in the _initial _request to be added to the holding list for the next release.
> This probably numbered in the thousands (I, in fact, do not have an accurate number and will not claim this as indisputable) rather than the tens or hundreds of thousands.
> 
> If HP squandered the entire 2nd wave of Touchpads by simply handing them directly over to each employee one-by-one, there would be a rather impressive backlash imposed by the buying public.
> And it would be on the front page of every tech rag ever to exist.


It wasn't for employees on a waiting list. HP opened up sale of the second batch of Touchpads to the Employee Purchase Program store. An email was sent out on September 14th to all HP employees on that the sale would commence on September 28th. On September 26th all HP employees received an email that the Touchpad EPP sale would commence in 48 hours, to start Wed at 9AM Pacific.
The store then restocked 16gb touchpads (shown as $99 only to people logged in with their employee credentials) at 9:10am Pacific. At about 10am pacific the 32gbs went up for sale.
The sale lasted through the night with MANY connectivity issues (they practically DDOS themselves).
In fact, that afternoon we recieved an email stating "The issues here are technical in nature and not related to inventory, although at the present rate of sales our TouchPad supply will not last for long."
On September 30th, an email went out stating: "The Touchpad Sale in the EPP will end at 12:00am PT. There are still a small number of 32GB systems in stock, but you need to act by the deadline. Orders cannot be taken after that time."
Shortly after they were sold out of 32gbs.
Almost exactly a month after the EPP sale started, HP announced they were officially completely out of Touchpads.

So whether this was a sale with a limited pool from the larger stock or whether this was their entire stock, I can't really say, but I can say with certainty that this wasn't just for people who signed up to be notified. This was a company wide sale to HP employees and they sold out of however many they were selling.

Edit:
I see in the other thread that you have access to some additional information that I am not privy to, so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. It's not as if HP has left their employees in the dark before. I only know what they told us, and what they told us was that they had no more.

Edit 2:
Issuing a correction, it wasn't all HP employees, it was all North America HP employees.


----------



## blowfish

Kayone said:


> It wasn't for employees on a waiting list. HP opened up sale of the second batch of Touchpads to the Employee Purchase Program store. An email was sent out on September 14th to all HP employees on that the sale would commence on September 28th. On September 26th all HP employees received an email that the Touchpad EPP sale would commence in 48 hours, to start Wed at 9AM Pacific.
> The store then restocked 16gb touchpads (shown as $99 only to people logged in with their employee credentials) at 9:10am Pacific. At about 10am pacific the 32gbs went up for sale.
> The sale lasted through the night with MANY connectivity issues (they practically DDOS themselves).
> In fact, that afternoon we recieved an email stating "The issues here are technical in nature and not related to inventory, although at the present rate of sales our TouchPad supply will not last for long."
> On September 30th, an email went out stating: "The Touchpad Sale in the EPP will end at 12:00am PT. There are still a small number of 32GB systems in stock, but you need to act by the deadline. Orders cannot be taken after that time."
> Shortly after they were sold out of 32gbs.
> Almost exactly a month after the EPP sale started, HP announced they were officially completely out of Touchpads.
> 
> So whether this was a sale with a limited pool from the larger stock or whether this was their entire stock, I can't really say, but I can say with certainty that this wasn't just for people who signed up to be notified. This was a company wide sale to HP employees and they sold out of however many they were selling.
> 
> Edit:
> I see in the other thread that you have access to some additional information that I am not privy to, so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. It's not as if HP has left their employees in the dark before. I only know what they told us, and what they told us was that they had no more.
> 
> Edit 2:
> Issuing a correction, it wasn't all HP employees, it was all North America HP employees.


This guy is correct. HP employees were able to buy during a special sale and many of us were able to buy one. This is how I was able to buy mine. We were only able to buy 1 also.


----------



## mrviper100

I got one TP right away the first go around, but ordered a total of six. (Three orders all on the original fire sale weekend.) The second order, which had two Touchpads, arrived late September. (part of the second batch) The last order of three arrived late October. (also part of the second batch) I'm not an employee.


----------



## O.a.T.

Kayone said:


> It wasn't for employees on a waiting list. HP opened up sale of the second batch of Touchpads to the Employee Purchase Program store. An email was sent out on September 14th to all HP employees on that the sale would commence on September 28th. On September 26th all HP employees received an email that the Touchpad EPP sale would commence in 48 hours, to start Wed at 9AM Pacific.
> The store then restocked 16gb touchpads (shown as $99 only to people logged in with their employee credentials) at 9:10am Pacific. At about 10am pacific the 32gbs went up for sale.
> The sale lasted through the night with MANY connectivity issues (they practically DDOS themselves).
> In fact, that afternoon we recieved an email stating "The issues here are technical in nature and not related to inventory, although at the present rate of sales our TouchPad supply will not last for long."
> On September 30th, an email went out stating: "The Touchpad Sale in the EPP will end at 12:00am PT. There are still a small number of 32GB systems in stock, but you need to act by the deadline. Orders cannot be taken after that time."
> Shortly after they were sold out of 32gbs.
> Almost exactly a month after the EPP sale started, HP announced they were officially completely out of Touchpads.
> 
> So whether this was a sale with a limited pool from the larger stock or whether this was their entire stock, I can't really say, but I can say with certainty that this wasn't just for people who signed up to be notified. This was a company wide sale to HP employees and they sold out of however many they were selling.
> 
> Edit:
> I see in the other thread that you have access to some additional information that I am not privy to, so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. It's not as if HP has left their employees in the dark before. I only know what they told us, and what they told us was that they had no more.
> 
> Edit 2:
> Issuing a correction, it wasn't all HP employees, it was all North America HP employees.


I too can confirm this.


----------



## mikeypom

Should probably post this elsewhere but the top row of sensors just went dead. Was having issues in CM with a the touch going out. Switched to Web OS, it was better so I restored it back to stock with We OS doctor but I still have the top row of touch sensor not working. As I rotate that same row does not work. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## XdohhhX

Is this project dead? Seems like we need to add more dedicated developers to this project. As someone is distracted by a damn video game.


----------



## rumbi

XdohhhX said:


> Is this project dead? Seems like we need to add more dedicated developers to this project. As someone is distracted by a damn video game.


And WHO will WE add? Any suggestions?


----------



## mikestefoy

@XdohhhX

I cant believe you have the balls and ignorance to register since you must have registered to post your comments.

the people who are implementing this CM7 are not receiving any financial benefit for their efforts.

I applaud them, and accuse you of being selfish, self-centered, and a total idiot.

just wait, be patient, and be happy that there are people who you haven't the right to lick their boots working on this.

Mike


----------



## olagaton

mikestefoy said:


> @XdohhhX
> 
> I cant believe you have the balls and ignorance to register since you must have registered to post your comments.
> 
> the people who are implementing this CM7 are not receiving any financial benefit for their efforts.
> 
> I applaud them, and accuse you of being selfish, self-centered, and a total idiot.
> 
> just wait, be patient, and be happy that there are people who you haven't the right to lick their boots working on this.
> 
> Mike


Dude, calm down. He has a right to his opinion. Stop with the personal attacks.


----------



## PigFarmington

http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/campaigns/hp/touchpad_available.asp?srkey=touchpad

Less than one hour to get your chance at buying a TP


----------



## prittsaudio

Kayone said:


> They had a second batch that went out, but it was for HP employees only. They ran out before there was a public sale.


 Actually the word is that the Touchpads will go back on sale in a package deal with either a laptop or desktop. HP is using this to it's full advantage. From what I hear, you will not be able to get a TP for $99/$149 without purchasing a computer as well.

It is also my opinion that the Touchpad fire sale was pre-planned before it's release as a clever stunt to liquidate HP hardware and hype the software division. That is their future business model. We saw Android leaks I believe- mainly because HP knew developers would try to put Android on it and wanted to see how hard it would be. This is all for hardware liquidation and WebOS profitability. Just my take on it. It makes no since to liquidate a unit with a build cost of $350 simply to just get out of the tablet business. It is obvious- now that they're making massive amounts more of these things. It's a stunt.


----------



## Redflea

prittsaudio said:


> Actually the word is that the Touchpads will go back on sale in a package deal with either a laptop or desktop. HP is using this to it's full advantage. From what I hear, you will not be able to get a TP for 99/149 without purchasing a computer as well.
> 
> It is also my opinion that the Touchpad fire sale was pre-planned before it's release as a clever stunt to liquidate HP hardware and hype the software division. That is their future business model. We saw Android leaks I believe- mainly because HP knew developers would try to put Android on it and wanted to see how hard it would be. This is all for hardware liquidation and WebOS profitability. Just my take on it. It makes no since to liquidate a unit with a build cost of 350 simply to just get out of the tablet business. It is obvious- now that they're making massive amounts more of these things. It's a stunt.


No offense, but that theory is, as my dad used to say, crazy-penguin talk.


----------



## prittsaudio

Redflea said:


> No offense, but that theory is, as my dad used to say, crazy-penguin talk.


 Yeah? You think? Haha. It sounds crazy, but I am convinced.


----------



## Kayone

Looks like HP is not entirely out of Touchpads.
Apparently they're looking to sell 32s to registered developers at the $150 price point, limited to two per developer.
Source:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/05/hp-gives-webos-developers-a-chance-to-get-a-150-touchpad/


----------



## Redflea

They are discontinuing their device loaner program and providing the TPs for sale to replace that. Another indication of their departure from webOS.


----------



## mobile.sensei

So happy to have the cm7 team on my touchpad.... so so lucky. Thanks cm!!!!

Can't wait for ics source code to release for some cm9 love!!!!!


----------



## loooney2ns

I hope HP comes through with the coupons. I would love to have one! I also wonder if it will be able to run windows 8, which will support Arm processors. Triple boot!


----------



## cloverfield78

What happened nothing has changed in the last few weeks?


----------



## aniym

cloverfield78 said:


> What happened nothing has changed in the last few weeks?


Think of how much work it took to get the TP to the point it is now. I'm grateful for what I've been given, free of charge.

Nonetheless, there are some issues I'm having (sometimes charges, sometimes doesnt, USB mounting) that I hope get fixed. I would have no problem if the devs decide to take a break until the ICS source comes out.


----------



## blowfish

cloverfield78 said:


> What happened nothing has changed in the last few weeks?


I've been keeping an eye on the issues list and it looks like they are still working on it. Some of the issues are just taking longer to resolve it looks like. On the front page they mentioned Alpha 3 is being worked on.


----------



## boss13

Unfortunately for all of us this seems to be on the way back burner.........team CM7 is great as otherwise all we'd have is lies of HP and WebOS which updates itself automatically, but there is no need for updates as the apps selection sucks.......

So I guess we just wait until CM7 gets done playing video games and shows us some more love, fingers crossed.......


----------



## boss13

Who knows, maybe they will roll out CM9 for touchapad as a surprise for Black Friday.......all bugs fixed......


----------



## amiskell

boss13 said:


> Unfortunately for all of us this seems to be on the way back burner.........team CM7 is great as otherwise all we'd have is lies of HP and WebOS which updates itself automatically, but there is no need for updates as the apps selection sucks.......
> 
> So I guess we just wait until CM7 gets done playing video games and shows us some more love, fingers crossed.......


MW3 comes out today, so maybe the devs will play it first.... I know I would.


----------



## modjo30

amiskell said:


> MW3 comes out today, so maybe the devs will play it first.... I know I would.


Well i'll be playing it too when i get home so i won't even been looking at my TP so happy to wait


----------



## boss13

MW3 = continued coma for CM7 on touchpad!


----------



## psygn

And after that it's Skyrim!


----------



## modjo30

Who has unpinned this thread now? is this no longer important?


----------



## angrymanhands

I still check it every day.


----------



## thefavorite

I still check it daily


----------



## Warus

Ditto


----------



## Razor512

generally with most ports, (noticed with cyanogen mod for other devices as well as windows mobile updated for older pocket PC's is once the OS gets ported, things slow down as the random issues are actually harder to fix than just getting the OS to boot. Because of this, unless you have nightly builds or some some server back end stuff that will auto compile new changes, you will go a while without much change.


----------



## jac9792

So i just installed 3.0.477 on my 32 gb touchpad and it didnt break my moboot. Ive see alot of people say that the upgrade removed their moboot. any info on this?


----------



## Redflea

jac9792 said:


> So i just installed 3.0.477 on my 32 gb touchpad and it didnt break my moboot. Ive see alot of people say that the upgrade removed their moboot. any info on this?


The updated version of acme installer fixed that issue.


----------



## scifan

when I installed 3.0.477, it crashed and I had to doctor my device... however that seems to be a deviation from what most experienced...


----------



## Matt M

YAY http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/ice-cream-sandwich-source-code-released-sync-pending-go-ahead-f/


----------



## midas

Matt M said:


> YAY http://www.engadget....ing-go-ahead-f/


Interesting tidbit in that article is that the Honeycomb source code is also being released at the same time. Not sure it really matters at this point, but still interesting.


----------



## boss13

midas said:


> Interesting tidbit in that article is that the Honeycomb source code is also being released at the same time. Not sure it really matters at this point, but still interesting.


I wish they did that earlier, as we could have probably been running a tablet android on the touchpad by now, even if it was just alpa build.


----------



## Redflea

boss13 said:


> I wish they did that earlier, as we could have probably been running a tablet android on the touchpad by now, even if it was just alpa build.


 Honeycomb is a dead end, a one-off made to cover tablets until ICS was released. I suspect the CM team would have avoided spending time on it.


----------



## aniym

Redflea said:


> Honeycomb is a dead end, a one-off made to cover tablets until ICS was released. I suspect the CM team would have avoided spending time on it.


Good point. And as anyone who has used an official HC tablet knows, it wasn't even that well designed, and the UI encountered lag even on 1Ghz Tegra 2 devices with 1GB RAM. That would be unacceptable for most people. The tablet optimized apps ran fine for the most part, in my experience.


----------



## cheweez78

dev team,
thanks for the devoting your time and effort in this awesome project, very much appreciated!


----------



## dmo580

is there a reason why Android just uses so much power? I can walk away for a weekend on WebOS and come back to say 10-20% drain but with Android it's like dead by Monday morning or close to dead at like 10%

Is this just how android tablets are in general (say Xoom, Tab 10.1, etc) or is this something about the Touchpad being Alpha still? I'd like to know because Android just sucks power in general even on the phone. When I engage airplane mode and compare it to my iPod Touch (no wifi), the iPod touch wins. In general the iPhone 4 even with push notifications buzzing left and right will outdo pretty much any Android phone when using them equally. I want to know if the Android for tablets is pretty much the same and the battery life people are getting on their Touchpad is reasonable amongst Android devices...

Or if there's still stuff to be worked out, are we saying tweaks that the CM team for Touchpad can do to get say 10 or 20% extra juice? Because even then that's nowhere close to say the idle time of webOS or dare I say iPad 2? My gf's iPad 1 and my mom's iPad2 idle for days if not weeks without issue. I can probably get through 3 mornings of reading Pulse news before my Touchpad dies but on my gf's iPad? I can do it for a week and the week after too lol.


----------



## Snow02

Further releases will improve standby time. The nook color gets a few weeks on standby on cm7.


----------



## Redflea

dmo580 said:


> is there a reason why Android just uses so much power? I can walk away for a weekend on WebOS and come back to say 10-20% drain but with Android it's like dead by Monday morning or close to dead at like 10%
> 
> Is this just how android tablets are in general (say Xoom, Tab 10.1, etc) or is this something about the Touchpad being Alpha still? I'd like to know because Android just sucks power in general even on the phone. When I engage airplane mode and compare it to my iPod Touch (no wifi), the iPod touch wins. In general the iPhone 4 even with push notifications buzzing left and right will outdo pretty much any Android phone when using them equally. I want to know if the Android for tablets is pretty much the same and the battery life people are getting on their Touchpad is reasonable amongst Android devices...
> 
> Or if there's still stuff to be worked out, are we saying tweaks that the CM team for Touchpad can do to get say 10 or 20% extra juice? Because even then that's nowhere close to say the idle time of webOS or dare I say iPad 2? My gf's iPad 1 and my mom's iPad2 idle for days if not weeks without issue. I can probably get through 3 mornings of reading Pulse news before my Touchpad dies but on my gf's iPad? I can do it for a week and the week after too lol.


Last I checked, I was only losing 1.2% / hour with wifi on with TP asleep, background syncing occurring...pretty freaking good for an alpha, IMHO.


----------



## drt054

FROM TWITTER!!!!

cyanogen cyanogen 
We're still going to get CM7.2 out the door while CM9 is being worked on.

cyanogen cyanogen
..and we're off. check back in 2 months







#*cm9* #*ics*

@dalingrin

Erik Hardesty​While ICS sauce is out, its going to take a bit to get this on the Touchpad and even longer for the Nook Color.​


----------



## jlwhite90

DarkRedFlame said:


> *What currently works:*
> *COMPLETE* Camera (Fixed 10/7)


If the Camera is supposedly fixed how do we get it to work? Is there an update or do we just wait for alpha 3?


----------



## kjh

Don't I feel foolish, checking this Touchpad CM master thread for updates, when all along there are new threads being started about the subject and new updates, and this one is just ignored!


----------



## GmDude66

Think first post needs another "revamp bro"


----------



## sikfrk

Yeah, I made the mistake of bookmarking this and checking back here for updates. Missed out on a few days worth of Alpha 3.


----------



## rushofmusic

I rebooted to WebOS to do something today and now when I come back to CM Android I'm having tons of problems, no WiFi and menus don't show up when I long-press icons on my screen. Has anyone else had this problem/are there any suggestions?


----------



## nysicko

i just update to 3.5 and now i cant see my videos and im getting pink and green lines on my screen can someone please help


----------



## shmittal

I had similar problem with videos. I rebooted and it started to work.


----------



## john510

Just loaded cyanogenmod and noticed a couple things are not working just wanted to check to make sure it wasn't something I missed

Items not working I see: 
1)camera freezes and crashes
2)mic not working with groveip for google voice
3) cant watch video on site like msnbc.com .. can see youtube but some other site no

thanks


----------



## JButton

I'm having troubles with streaming videos or playing videos. All I see is purple/green lines all around, although the video loads but theirs purple/green lines everywhere, making it impossible to watch :/


----------



## john510

*wifi loses connection*

Well I have touch pad with Cyanogen 7 on it and noticed the Wifi keeps un-checking itself when I reboot.

So if i go to the: settings> wireless & networks >
under the Wi-Fi , the box un-checks itself when I reboot the touch pad?

any ideas on this?

----------------------------------

UPDATE: problem fixed:

Install Android Assistant, open it, tap the tools button at the top, then tap the airplane on the bottom until it turns gray.


----------

